# Country Dave’s Lowe 1752 modification/restoration project.



## Country Dave

Ok I started working on my Lowe 1752. My 1448 is almost completed and I really wanted to get started on this project. This is going to be a total rebuild starting with the transom. 

First things first. Strip her down and do a little clean up.


----------



## Country Dave

More pics.


----------



## Country Dave

Ok I removed the Side console and the rest of the junk. Shes going to get a new center console.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Great platform you are starting with - I will be following this build :beer:


----------



## Country Dave

fool4fish1226 said:


> Great platform you are starting with - I will be following this build :beer:




Thanks bro,

I just looked at your Mirocraft project and I all I can say is “Awesome” Great ingenuity, creativity and workmanship. You should be very proud. :beer:


----------



## theyyounggun

This is the boat I want to do next! Ready to follow this one! opcorn:


----------



## Gators5220

What are you gonna do with this one? Make it a flats boat?


----------



## Country Dave

Gators5220 said:


> What are you gonna do with this one? Make it a flats boat?




Gator that’s, it I’m a flats rat for sure. It’s going to be perfect set up for me. I fish Florida Bay a lot and it gets pretty skinny. I also fish Biscayne Bay, Flamingo White water bay, Cape Sable and Chokoloskee.


----------



## Country Dave

Well last night I removed the scupper tray and then cut off the transom cap. I am sooooooo glad I did. I just wanted to check the wooden transom core. Its toast, lots of rot.  
I tried everything to pull the core out including driving 6 inch wood screws down in the core and using my slide hammer to pull it out. That’s not happing. The core is so wet the screws just pull out, the core just crumbles. #-o I’m going to have to just drill and dig, drill and dig. Can you say tedious?


----------



## Country Dave

Ok I got lucky and was able to get the core out in one peace. \/ Well pretty much one peace. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Gators5220

Nice, can we say score on that one, also bud that's a nice snookie photo you got there...


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great, just picked up an 1872 to fish the flats up here in the Panhandle. What cha going to do for final paint etc ? Pic of the FlatsArk.


----------



## Country Dave

Gators5220 said:


> Nice, can we say score on that one, also bud that's a nice snookie photo you got there...



Yes we can say score on that one Gator :lol: Snook and Redfish/Red drum are without question among my favorite targets. There both great fighters, I mean a redfish will square off with you in the parking lot while you’re trying to launch your boat. :lol: 
That’s a great rig BB. She is going to get some paint for sure and I’ve given it a little thought but trying to stay on task with the transom for now. 

Pics in a bit.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks, indeed Redfish are ready to do battle at any time. Up here, it's Reds and Specks. I think I'm going Linex on the interior and a good ole classic white on the exterior.


----------



## Country Dave

Ok this is what I found, not to bad all things consider. The front transom plate has a little bit of corrosion on it but its superficial. It looks worse in the pics. I’m just going to clean it up and hit it with some zinc chromate primer and a coat rustoleum.



The wood on the other hand was pretty bad. I didn’t weigh it but it’s heavy. It’s been drinking for a while. The core was two pieces of some type of ply, one piece was 1inch and the other ¾ I think I’m going to use yellow pine; it’s pretty hard and readily available. Going to stack it, bound it together apply a light coat of epoxy resin then sandwich it between two pieces of 0.125 aluminum.


The rear/outside of the transom is made out of 0.125 so between the core that has two pieces of 0.125, the rear 0.125 and the peace of 0.250 that I’m going to use as an overlay this new transom is going to be super rigged and will probably weigh less that the rotted wood core that came out.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks, indeed Redfish are ready to do battle at any time. Up here, it's Reds and Specks. I think I'm going Linex on the interior and a good ole classic white on the exterior.



I did that on my 1448. It came out good.


----------



## Badbagger

Not horrible, could be worse for sure and you're like me: do it once, do it right. I learned that a LONG time ago lmfao


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Not horrible, could be worse for sure and you're like me: do it once, do it right. I learned that a LONG time ago lmfao




You got that right Bad b,

Do it once, do it right. I think I have ADD in reverse or somthing. :lol: Sometimes I get so focused on a task I over think it or, just get so freaking anal about it things don’t move as fast as I like but hey. I mean it always gets done right. I guess there are worse ways to be.


----------



## tnriverluver

What year model Lowe is that? I have owned several over the last 30 years and never had one with a rotten transom. Very good boats and that model is an excellent platform to use for nearly anything!


----------



## Gators5220

Country Dave you fly fish at all? Cause back home we get black drum on the flats sunning in the winter time just like reds, and they are true bulldogs on the flat, try landing a 50 lb black drum on the fly haha...


----------



## Country Dave

tnriverluver said:


> What year model Lowe is that? I have owned several over the last 30 years and never had one with a rotten transom. Very good boats and that model is an excellent platform to use for nearly anything!




Good morning gentlemen. 

Tnriverluver the title and HIN plate say it’s a 1999 1752. Thanks for the info; I agree the boat is stout for sure. I really like it, Lowe makes a good product. =D> 

Gator I do a little fly fishing, I have a pretty good 8 weight rod but when I’m sight fishing I usually use spinning gear. I take some black drum in Ponce Bay from time to time but rarely anything that big. 

Ok well I have my wood, aluminum and a couple of hatch cover on order. Everything should hit early in the week, probably Tuesday. So this weekend I will finish my 1448 and put it up for sale. 

I want to continue to move forward with this build. I feel like I’m making some good progress I just have to be patient. 
The next step is to make the cut outs for the hath covers at the side boxes and remove foam. Don’t want that stuff catching fire when the sponsons get welded on. I will also be cutting my wood and aluminum for the transom.


----------



## Badbagger

Dave, once you start to think forward to flooring and paint, have a look here: https://www.sarasotalinex.com/

Owners name is Brian. They have pretty much perfected putting down Linex on tinboats. I've been back and forth with him on doing the SeaArk interior. Right around $1300 but it's an 1872. I've researched it to DEATH being my anal self and pretty much cannot be beat. I've got a ton of photos of boats he's done (tinnys). He does a lot of high dollar Yellowfins and others worth well over $100,000 and I've got up with those folks and they're very happy with the work and product. Going with a white hull and beige/tan Linex. It's hot nuff fishing the flats and not wanting to make it worse with a dark color paint or interior Linex.

Jest a thought for ya


----------



## Badbagger

Should have noted that there are a good number of shops doing Linex BUT, Brian's shop put years of research and a lot of money into perfecting it... they just released a new product for use and it's da shitz for tinnys. About $13 a square foot.


----------



## Country Dave

Thanks for the link Bad b,

I rolled out bed liner/Herculiner on the floor of my 1448. It came out pretty good. I’m going to do the same for this project but not for aesthetics. I just want something that’s going insulate and protect the floor pan other than the thin coat of paint that’s on it now. 
It also makes the boat a little quieter. I’m going to raise the floor but just a few inches, just to make the floor level and give me a little room for rigging. 

But that’s a little bit down the road. Once the transom and sponsons are done she gets flipped over and spanked with a couple of thick coats of steel flex epoxy on her bottom, sponsons and transom. :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

This is what happens when moister gets trapped against aluminum, even worse in salt water or high salinity environments. The wood must have been wet for some time. 

That’s why I’m not a big proponent of foam insulation of any kind. 
I had the same thing happen on a center console boat I had. The foam around the aluminum fuel talk trapped moister and pitted the tank so bad it starter leaking fuel. 

If I flip this boat over I’ll have worse problems than not having a little foam floatation. :LOL22:


----------



## Badbagger

Not a purty site :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Not a purty site :LOL2:



Yep not purty. ](*,) All good though, when I’m done it will be better than the day it came off line. I’m so glad I decided to pull that cap.


----------



## Country Dave

Ok I received my 4x8 sheet of 3033 0.125 today woowho. :lol: Wood and hatch covers tomorrow then full speed ahead.
I should have the transom done by the end of the week/weekend. Hey that’s redundant. LOL 
I should have enough 0.125 leftover to at least start on the sponons. Going to make some templates out of something first” Not sure what” before I start cutting the panels for the floats, pontoons, sponosns whatever they’re called.


----------



## Badbagger

Looks good and BTW, they are called "thingamabobs" :shock:


----------



## Gators5220

Ya I hear you, well black drum are on the flats only on the coldest months in Florida so basically January and Febuary. But I have a friend that moved to Michigan and used to live here, now he fly fishes for Carp, which are a lot like sigh fishing for Redfish, so that's where I'm going this summer!


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looks good and BTW, they are called "thingamabobs" :shock:



LOL Thats it, thingmabobs. Gator we have grass carp here in most of the local canals but they don’t fight very good, in fact there pretty lethargic.


----------



## Bass n flats

Where and how much was the sheet aluminum?


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Where and how much was the sheet aluminum?



Town and country aluminum in Fort Lauderdale FL. I have and account with them through a friend $110.00 
(954) 970-9999


----------



## Bass n flats

Good deal, I'm looking forward to your build I've got the same boat just 9 years older. I'm trying to reconfigure my decks hopefully you can help the creative process


----------



## Country Dave

Bass and flats I like your rig. Cool mods. 8) I’m going in a little different direction with mine. Trying to keep it as light as possible. Not using a bunch of wood, not going make it a full deck like a bass boat.


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Good deal, I'm looking forward to your build I've got the same boat just 9 years older. I'm trying to reconfigure my decks hopefully you can help the creative process




LOL I don’t know if I have enough creativity for myself. But hey anything I can help with just let me know.


----------



## Bass n flats

Mine has changed a bit since then. All aluminum supports and I'm removing the wood decks for aluminum. I'm trying to come up with a good medium for both bass fishing and flats fishing.


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Mine has changed a bit since then. All aluminum supports and I'm removing the wood decks for aluminum. I'm trying to come up with a good medium for both bass fishing and flats fishing.




Ok cool, that’s my first love as well. Don’t get me wrong I love largemouth but there’s something about the flats and it keeps calling my name. I would fish everyday if I could.


----------



## Bass n flats

Have you decided on your fuel capacity and battery placement?


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Have you decided on your fuel capacity and battery placement?



Good morning Bass and Flats,

Yes sir for the most part I have. Two moeller 12 gal tanks in the aft compartment right in front of the transom. 24 gal will be a good safety net, the 115 Yamaha four stroke sips gas and it’s not like I’m going to be running it wide open anyway. :LOL2: 

One Delco voyager deep cycle marine battery in the center under the front deck for the 12 volt trolling motor. One Delco voyager deep cycle marine batter under the center console.


----------



## Country Dave

Santa came a little early for me. I got all my hatch covers today. =D>


----------



## Badbagger

You're on a roll now....


----------



## Gators5220

Now your cookin along!


----------



## Country Dave

I finished the 1448 last night. Going to put her up for sale now. I really hate to part with it.  I’ve caught a ton of fish out of that boat but I really don’t have room for another boat and I could also use the money for some stuff for my new project.


----------



## Badbagger

You did a great job on that one and it's won't last long.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> You did a great job on that one and it's won't last long.



Thanks Bro.


----------



## Country Dave

This is a great forum and it’s a great place to get ideas and trade techniques. I’ve already learned a lot just by looking at and reading some great rebuilds thread. This is how I find the center of an area or surface. Also how I center whatever I’m installing in the center, in other words center on center. There may be a different way but this always works well for me. 
First I measure the length and just divide the measurement by two. Then I make a few marks at the half way point, put a straightedge on it and mark a line across it. Then I just do the same thing for the width. Were the lines cross is the center.

Then I make an outline on a soft piece of cardboard or alike by putting something on the edge of “in this case hatch cover” and transfer it over to the cardboard by pressing down on it. You can use shoe polish paint whatever, I just used some wax I had laying around.

Then just make your cutout along the outside edge and you have your template. If the cover fits in to the cutout then you know it’s all good.
Then I just do the same thing I did with the surface that’s going to be cutout. Measure with and length of the template, make you lines with a straightedge and you now have that center. Put a hole in the center of the template were the X is and then center the hole of the X on the surface that’s going to be cutout and now you are center on center. Like I said there may be a different way but this always works well for me. . Pics are out of order but you get the idea.


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great and you're on a roll.


----------



## Bass n flats

Are you going to be lining your compartments?


----------



## Bass n flats

Are you going to be lining your compartments?


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Are you going to be lining your compartments?



Just going to prim, paint and line the bottom with a removable mat. Just don’t want to have any bare aluminum exposed. I was pleasantly surprised there wasn’t more pitting from all the water that was in the boxes. A little bit but it looks like the transom took the biggest hit.


----------



## Bass n flats

That is the weirdest thing I was drawing out some ideas for new deck layouts and I am planning on putting some compartments in the same place


----------



## Badbagger

That boat is going to flat out haul azz with a 115.


----------



## Country Dave

I spent the morning working on the transom. It’s going to be a full transom not like the ¾ one that came out. 
I made a template out of some cheep press board. $8.00 at HD. A couple of little tweaks and it fit perfect. Not bad for just making a few measurements, well not bad for me anyway. :LOL2: 

I wire wheeled the front side of the transom. Look at the deep pitting  JB weld to the rescue. I will sand it down tomorrow night and put on the first coat of self etching primer, a couple good coats of that, then some paint as well. 
The outside of the transom is getting some 5200 were I closed up a couple of holes in the front with the above mentioned JB weld.  I’m also going to steel flex the outside of the transom as well as the sponsons and hull bottom. 
Here is the first piece of 0.125 I cut from the template. Making a little progress. O did I mention I got all of the foam out of the boxes. \/


----------



## Badbagger

nice job


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> nice job



Thanks BB,

I really like the hull it’s made pretty well and it’s going to be a good boat for me. I think Lowe boats make a pretty good product but there are a few things they could have done better. If I was to grade them “Like they really care” :lol: Overall the grade is B. 

I can’t for the life of me understand why they wouldn’t have sealed up the transom core/wood. :shock: It’s just a little over 10 year’s old. The rot started at the top of the core and that cap has never been off before so, I know it’s not like it’s been apart before or it came from the motor mount holes. I know Thompson’s water seal and alike doesn’t play well with aluminum but why not fiberglass resin or some kind of epoxy? O and would it have been that far out of range of cost efficiency to put some paint or something on the bare aluminum. [-X Just venting. Ok I feel better now.


----------



## Badbagger

So where's the latest progress ? There's GOTTA be some haha! What's that hull rated for anyway engine wise?


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> So where's the latest progress ? There's GOTTA be some haha! What's that hull rated for anyway engine wise?



I haven’t really had a chance to do much. Work has been busy. I did sell the 1448 and I’ve ordered my Jack plate. Now I have room at the house to bring the 1752 home where it will be much more convenient to work on. 

I’ve also decided to fab my own sponsons/float pods/bla bla bla :LOL2: There are a few companies that are building them but I just want to make my own. Here are a couple of links if anybody is interested. 

https://www.boydwelding.com/category/products/float-pods
https://www.explorebeavertail.com/flotationpods.html


----------



## Country Dave

O sorry BB,

Hull is rated for 80 HP. Only 35 ponys les than whats going on it. But when I'm done the transom will be twice what it was when it rolled off the line,


----------



## Badbagger

Good deal. Careful if you try to insure it, you're overpowered and may not get a policy written.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Good deal. Careful if you try to insure it, you're overpowered and may not get a policy written.



Well I hope I don’t offend anyone in the esurience industry but *most* esurience is BS. They will be more than happy to collect your premiums but God forbid you make a claim and now you’re the bad guy, and it’s like pulling teeth to get anything done. ](*,) 

Besides I have redneck insurance, if it breaks I fix it.


----------



## Badbagger

Lol, I know what you mean. They do take your money. The only reason you wouldn't be insured/covered is liability since the boat is technically overpowered by 33% and if there was an issue and someone else was hurt, injured or worse. I've read too many horror stories about uninsured boaters hurting/killing someone in a overpowered boat and those folks lost their homes, life savings and the like. And NO, I don't work for any insurance company lol, I'm a PI. Keep posting those pics and progress updates. Looks great.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Lol, I know what you mean. They do take your money. The only reason you wouldn't be insured/covered is liability since the boat is technically overpowered by 33% and if there was an issue and someone else was hurt, injured or worse. I've read too many horror stories about uninsured boaters hurting/killing someone in a overpowered boat and those folks lost their homes, life savings and the like. And NO, I don't work for any insurance company lol, I'm a PI. Keep posting those pics and progress updates. Looks great.



Thanks for the words of wisdom BB.

The only boat I’ve ever had insurance on was my 33 Wellcraft, and the only reason I did was because I financed some of it and they wouldn’t do the deal without it. I take my son in law and grand kids fishing with me as much as I can and believe you me safety first in everything I do. 

In some ways 35 extra ponies might seem like a lot but in realty it’s not. If you’re reckless you can get in trouble with a 9.9 on a 10ft Jon. I’m pretty anal about things and believe it or not safety is one of them. I’ve learned a few good lessons the hard way over the years. #-o


----------



## Country Dave

Ok I changed my mind again. :LOL2: I went ahead and ordered the Sponsons/ Flotation Pods from Beavertail. I got the medium pods. “No handles” I just figured instead of making them myself it will leave me more time to do other things I need to get done. 

Besides I don’t have a plasma cuter and I would really be doing it twice. 
First I would have to cut and mock up everything with some other material, get it all fitted and then go back cut all my pieces from aluminum stock and them weld them to the transom. This way all I have to do is weld them on right out of the box. =D>


----------



## Badbagger

You're on it like stink on doo doo...


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Guess, you don't need me to pm you the dimensions off my boat anymore then? Since you decided to buy the prefabed ones.


----------



## Country Dave

Poormans Boatright said:


> Guess, you don't need me to pm you the dimensions off my boat anymore then? Since you decided to buy the prefabed ones.



No bro but I do really appreciate your help. I really have a lot to do and to make those would have put me way behind. The price isn’t bad and the reviews were all good. Pics when I get them.


----------



## Country Dave

Hello everyone, Marry Christmas. 

Well the hustle bustle of the holiday season has not afforded me much of an opportunity to work on my project. However with that being said I did find a little time and therefore, I’ve made a little progress. 

The JB weld that I applied to the pitted area of the inside panel of the transom was sanded down. For anyone who doesn’t think that stuff is tuff, try and hand sand it after it’s been curing in the florida sun for a week. :lol: I had to do exactly that. There were some spots I couldn’t get two with my grinder/sander so I had to block sand them by hand. ](*,) 

I also got all three of my front hatches cut out and most of the foam removed. One in the center front of the forward bulkhead were the front deck starts, that’s where the trolling motor battery is going to go. The other two on top of the front deck as far back and to the side as they could go. I forgot to snap pics of that. Next update. 
I was also able to get my wood cut, bonded and fitted. I will seal the wood core up in epoxy resin as soon as I get a chance.

I used two pieces of ¾ in 5 ply hardwood and bonded them together. It’s going to be a full transom not like the ¾ that came out.


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great, keep us posted.


----------



## Gators5220

That thing is lookin sweet!


----------



## Country Dave

Hey thanks guys,

You never make as much progress as you think you’re going to for a given time but hey, you just have to keep chugging along. I got my Jack plate now I’m waiting on the float pods from Beavertail. 

I was able to get the transom wood sealed up in epoxy resin; I also got the rest of the foam removed from the front deck. I guess the biggest thing that’s behind me now was sanding the floor for the aluminum primer. I think it was about 4 hours. #-o When I paint the rest of her I’m going to spray it but I want the floor paint on THICK THICK THICK. 

O yeh I’m going to roll on the steelflex as well. 
Next she gets a bath with the pressure washer and then I can prime the floor. A little cold today to play in the water.


----------



## Country Dave

Happy New Year’s y’all,

She got a pressure wash today and I got a couple of thick coats of primer on the floor. Pretty happy about that. I don’t even know if I will put some paint on top of it or not. Just want to protect the aluminum and help keep her quiet/reduce any hull slap. I’m going to frame up the floor a little bit so I won’t even see it.


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave & Happy New Years back to ya.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looks great Dave & Happy New Years back to ya.



Thanks BB PM sent.


----------



## Bass n flats

Did you spray or roll the primer? Looks great either way!


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Did you spray or roll the primer? Looks great either way!



Thanks,

I brushed it on. I put two pretty good coats on it. When I paint the rest of it I"m going to spary it with the gun.


----------



## Gators5220

Man that sucker is lookin sweet!


----------



## Country Dave

Gators5220 said:


> Man that sucker is lookin sweet!



Thanks Gator,

Well quick up date,
I got the aluminum for my floor supports/stringers yesterday. 1 ½ X 1 ½ X 0.93 square tube. I cut a couple of section last night and they’re going to work out good. Unfortunately I’m going to have surgery tomorrow morning to remove a wisdom tooth.  

I don’t guess I’m going to be feeling up to working on my project for at least a couple of day. Maybe by Sunday I’ll feel up to cutting the rest of the stringers and putting down some paint on top of the primer. Yeh I decided to go ahead and do that. The paint is not that expensive and I’ll feel better about the floor having a little bit more insulation.


----------



## thegr8cody

They'll hook you up with some good medicine amd you'll be on your feet before ya know it. Boat looks man


----------



## Country Dave

thegr8cody said:


> They'll hook you up with some good medicine amd you'll be on your feet before ya know it. Boat looks man



Thanks thegr8cody.


----------



## Country Dave

Ok guys I have to say having wisdom teeth pulled sucks!  I’m on the mend but pain still flares up from time to time. Anyway I got my Beavertail floats pods yesterday and I am happy with the overall quality. My mod V transom has a little bit of deadrise so if I mount the float pods following the bottom of the transom and hull they will be tilted up a little at the top like this one in the pic. 

If I mount them with the tops level there will be a gap on the bottom part of transom on the inside corners. I called the manufactures of the pods and the guy really sounded unsure. He told me to mount the strait across on at the top but that just doesn’t sound right to me, again he didn’t really seem to sure. Any advice is welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I'd say those are mounted correctly, I mean following the countour/slope of the bottom of the hull would be the proper thing to do, in my opinion. Because the beavertails are built like a square box, the top of the pod is going to be sloped (kinda funky lookin) but shouldn't affect performance. Had you built the pods you could have sloped the bottom and made the top level which would have been more cosmetic looking.


----------



## Country Dave

Poormans Boatright said:


> I'd say those are mounted correctly, I mean following the countour/slope of the bottom of the hull would be the proper thing to do, in my opinion. Because the beavertails are built like a square box, the top of the pod is going to be sloped (kinda funky lookin) but shouldn't affect performance. Had you built the pods you could have sloped the bottom and made the top level which would have been more cosmetic looking.



Thanks PB,

That’s what I’m thinking. Yeh they will tilt up a little at top but I need all the extra lift/floatation I can get. If I mount them level at the top I’m not going to get the full benefit from the pod. Not that I don’t want my build to be aesthetically pleasing, I do but performance and safety are more important. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin

really like what you are doing to your 1752 and your 1448 turned out awesome!!! i have been fishing my 1436 for awhile now and its definately time for something bigger! i cant wait to get a bigger jon... but untill then i will keep watching your build and maybe steal some of your ideas when i get lucky on a new boat!


----------



## thegr8cody

The bottom of the pods are supposed to be at a slight angle upwards. Whenever youre on plane the nose is higher which makes the pods sit level. As long as the bottom of the pod is in the water youre benefiting from more surface displacement.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Though I believe that the angled ones in the pic are mounted correctly, If it were my boat, I would make the outside edge of the pod even with the bottom of the boat (at that point) and level them out. Personally, I couldn't get used to the pod leaning like that. I really do not think you are gonna lose much performance and or floatation. On your boat how much lower would the bottom of the hull be than the pod if you made it level? Maybe someone that has dealt with issue before can chime in. Also, it amazes me that the guy at beavertail sounded unsure, as I am sure you are not the first one to have this issue?


----------



## Country Dave

inlovewithsurfin said:


> really like what you are doing to your 1752 and your 1448 turned out awesome!!! i have been fishing my 1436 for awhile now and its definately time for something bigger! i cant wait to get a bigger jon... but untill then i will keep watching your build and maybe steal some of your ideas when i get lucky on a new boat!



Thanks guys “inlovewithsurfin” good looking avatar.  I was able to mock up the float pods last night just to see what they would look like and what the angle would be if I mounted them to follow the upward slope of the transom. It’s just about a 9°tilt. 
It doesn’t look terrible but I think I’m going to follow PB advice and just mount them flush at the top. Thanks again PB for your insight. I’m not going to split hairs, I’m not trying to set a new speed record or anything, just trying to float and run a little skinnier plus help support a heavy motor. 

There’s going to be a small gab between the bottom inside corners of the pods and the transom if I mount them flush at the top, but I don’t think it’s going to adversely affect the performance much if at all. I’m going to be running a 115 fore stroke so I’m not too worried about it.
Besides as long as your don’t have anything below the transom you’re not going to have any parasitic drag I think that’s more important than anything else. If they are angled down below the transom it would be like running with your trim taps down all the time.


----------



## Badbagger

You're fine as you are Dave. Looking great!


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> You're fine as you are Dave. Looking great!


_
Thanks bro, 

I’m really still undecided. I only want to do this once. It would look better if they were level at the top for sure. I just wonder how much if any noticeable performance would be lost if I cheated the inside bottom corner of the pod up and inch and a half. That’s the difference when I mocked the up level tonight, 1 ½ inch at the very inside measurement and obviously that number decreases at it goes outward. 

Man I just don’t know. ](*,) _


----------



## Gators5220

I don't think it will affect performance much if at all, the idea correct me if I'm wrong is to add more floation and thereby increase stability of the boat correct?


----------



## Badbagger

Gators5220 said:


> I don't think it will affect performance much if at all, the idea correct me if I'm wrong is to add more floation and thereby increase stability of the boat correct?



It'll increase stability at rest from my knowledge but not while underway. If they're positioned properly, you won't have any drag to affect the performance of the boat. Handling wise, you'll probably find she'll corner a bit more sluggishly. 
They should sure help with the engine weight combined with stern weight from fuel etc.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Gators5220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it will affect performance much if at all, the idea correct me if I'm wrong is to add more floation and thereby increase stability of the boat correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll increase stability at rest from my knowledge but not while underway. If they're positioned properly, you won't have any drag to affect the performance of the boat. Handling wise, you'll probably find she'll corner a bit more sluggishly.
> They should sure help with the engine weight combined with stern weight from fuel etc.
Click to expand...



_Well I’m going to weld them tonight. I’m still undecided on what way I will go but leaning towards following the contour of the bottom of the transom. They will indeed help the boat be a little bit more stable but the main benefit simply put, it will float the boat higher in the stern at rest because it supports the weight better. 

When running it will help keep the bow rise to a minimum because it’s applying upward force to the stern. That allows for a better hole shots and you plane out faster because you’re pushing the bow down. Everyone’s been in a stern heavy boat or an underpowered boat, you spank it and try and get up on plane and the stern digs in and the bow rises up. It takes a bit before the stern rises up and forces the bow down so you can plan out. 
The float pods allow you to float higher in the water at rest. Run skinnier and helps support a heavy stern. Those are the real benefits and certainly the ones I’m looking for. _


----------



## Badbagger

Ok so let's see the pics of the mounted pods


----------



## Gators5220

Ok I got ya, thanks for the lesson on it. I wasn't sure what it exactly was for, but I assumed floation which it kinda does I suppose help like lift the motor when your floating, but makes more sense it has more benefits as bevertail boats has made a fortune off that design.


----------



## Country Dave

_Good afternoon all,

This morning I scuffed the primer and laid a coat of top paint over it. I want the floor to be sealed up real good and insulated. I’m going to put a second coat on it in a little bit and then the floor will be done. Well that part of it anyway. If I have time I’m going to start mounting my floor supports today. 
Pods went on last night and look pretty cool. I decided to follow the contour of the bottom so they have a slight tilt inward, and I’m cool with that. It doesn’t look bad; I don’t know kinda looks cool I think. :LOL2: 

Anyway my camera is in my truck, I have my company car today so I guess I’m going to have to make a pass by there so I can grab it. I want to post some pics and see what you, all think. Ok getting some lunch and my camera. I will post later today. You all have a good one. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I was able to start on the floor supports/stringers. _


----------



## theyyounggun

those pods look good! do they use screw in plugs?


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave, you got a good bit done.


----------



## tnriverluver

Wow! I so wish I good weld aluminum.


----------



## Country Dave

_Good morning,

I’m getting a late start today. I had to run down do my other property and take the boat off the lift for the renters, there coming tomorrow. Theyyounggun the plugs are not the screw in kind. I would like to take credit for the welding but my buddy set the temp and feed on the welder, tacked them in place then handed me the gun and helmet. It’s not too bad with the wire feed gun. _


----------



## Badbagger

Nice pics... makes me miss living there and then I think about the traffic and remember why I moved north lol.


----------



## Mrtoler

I think I could deal with the traffic to have a view like that!!!! One of these days I'm going to make a move to Florida, I hate cold weather and I look at Miami weather everyday 81 today...it's in the 40's here and raining


----------



## Gators5220

Florida, gotta love it!


----------



## Country Dave

Mrtoler said:


> I think I could deal with the traffic to have a view like that!!!! One of these days I'm going to make a move to Florida, I hate cold weather and I look at Miami weather everyday 81 today...it's in the 40's here and raining



_Come on down Ryan,

I was born here and the only other place I’ve lived was in Alabama for a while back when I was in the service. It’s really changed here and not for the better. I have three daughters and five beautiful grand babies here; the fishing is second to none so that’s why I’m still here. 
It’s not all like what’s in the pics though. The keys were my other property is, well that’s my sanctuary, I hope to retire there in a hand full of years. _


----------



## Badbagger

Boy ain't that the TRUTH. I moved to Coral Springs in 88... pulled up and left in 2003. Worked for 10 plus years in Ft. Liquordale and saw a LOT of changes and then in Boca for a good while. The ONLY constant, no matter when I get down that way is the construction! I use to drive from Cypress Creek exit to Hallandale Beach Blvd exit daily after work on 95. If I got my truck out of 2nd gear for 20 miles on any given day, I was LUCKY!


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Boy ain't that the TRUTH. I moved to Coral Springs in 88... pulled up and left in 2003. Worked for 10 plus years in Ft. Liquordale and saw a LOT of changes and then in Boca for a good while. The ONLY constant, no matter when I get down that way is the construction! I use to drive from Cypress Creek exit to Hallandale Beach Blvd exit daily after work on 95. If I got my truck out of 2nd gear for 20 miles on any given day, I was LUCKY!



_You got that right brother,

It’s not so much the traffic, all thought that sucks it s the people, “South Florida anyway”. Ok I know the chamber of commerce is not going to like that but unfortunately is the truth. There are very few true Floridians left; it’s really transient and seasonable. It has its pros and cons just like any other place I guess. I just love the keys and I can’t wait to retire there. 
Love taking my grand kids fishing, nothing like putting them on a great bite. I enjoy seeing them catch fish every bit as much as I enjoy catching them. That’s what it’s all about for me. _


----------



## Badbagger

Shoot, I don't think I'd have had enough server space to talk about "the people" lol..


----------



## Mrtoler

Country Dave said:


> Mrtoler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I could deal with the traffic to have a view like that!!!! One of these days I'm going to make a move to Florida, I hate cold weather and I look at Miami weather everyday 81 today...it's in the 40's here and raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Come on down Ryan,
> 
> I was born here and the only other place I’ve lived was in Alabama for a while back when I was in the service. It’s really changed here and not for the better. I have three daughters and five beautiful grand babies here; the fishing is second to none so that’s why I’m still here.
> It’s not all like what’s in the pics though. The keys were my other property is, well that’s my sanctuary, I hope to retire there in a hand full of years. _
Click to expand...



Unless I hit the lottery it's gonna be awhile before I could. I'm only 23 the wife is 22 and we have two kids. One big problem is all our family is here in Texas and I already know it would cause problems. Maybe if our 10 year plan works out like we have it planned well be able to move!


----------



## Gators5220

Man that boat is lookin sweet man! You gonna put a jackplate and trim tabs on it too?


----------



## Country Dave

Gators5220 said:


> Man that boat is lookin sweet man! You gonna put a jackplate and trim tabs on it too?




_Thanks Gator,

Jack plate yes but no trim taps bro. The only place to mount them would be on the float pods. I guess it could be done but it would be problematic. Just too much investment for the return. When you consider the cost of a good set of hydraulic trim taps, plus you have to mount the fluid reservoir, run the lines. Just not worth it. 
Beside unless you’re going to have a consistent unbalanced load you can trim out by trimming the outboard up or down. The float pods are going to be a huge help, I’m really not anticipating having any difficulty keeping her trimmed. _


----------



## whiteboots16

Hey Dave I have a stupid question, I just got my pods in yesterday, and my wife told me there was two holes in them. After seeing your pics, I see what holes she is talking about. Why is there drain hole on the pods. I'm still offshore so I haven't got to see them yet.


----------



## Country Dave

whiteboots16 said:


> Hey Dave I have a stupid question, I just got my pods in yesterday, and my wife told me there was two holes in them. After seeing your pics, I see what holes she is talking about. Why is there drain hole on the pods. I'm still offshore so I haven't got to see them yet.




_Not a stupid question at all,

Well I can’t say for sure but if I had to speculate I would say, if you breached a pod and it started to take on water you could pull the plug, get the boat up on plane and the water would drain out because the drain is at the lowest point of the pod. Once the water was out, reinsert the plug and haul butt back to the ramp. 

The other reason I think would be to have an access point to install expanding foam. I really have mixed emotions about that one. The plus would be, if the pods was breached the foam would not allow the pod to fill up with water, however you might not even know you had a leak until the pod corroded from the inside out. That’s the problem with foam, it traps moisture. If water gets trapped against the foam and the aluminum it will never air out and dry. Its starts pitting the aluminum, even worse in high salinity environments. _


----------



## Gators5220

Ya I hear you on the trim tabs, though most people go electric anymore not hydrallic.


----------



## RAMROD

No expert here but it might serve to allow gassed to escape and not be trapped inside the pod when being welded up.


----------



## Country Dave

RAMROD said:


> No expert here but it might serve to allow gassed to escape and not be trapped inside the pod when being welded up.



_Sounds reasonable  _


----------



## Country Dave

_Good morning all,

I hope everyone had a great weekend. I was in the office all day on Saturday so I didn’t get a chance to do too much this weekend with my project. I did manage to get the front floor supports and the rest of floor supports /stringers cut and bolted in.
Now I’m going to start extending out the rear deck and framing out around the fuel tank. After that a couple little odds and ends then I will flip her over and start prepping her for the steelflex. _


----------



## Badbagger

Lookin good Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Lookin good Dave!



_Thank bro,

Sometimes things move fast and some times not so much. Still shooting for early March to splash her. _


----------



## Gators5220

nice lookin gas tank mount and floor mount.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks Gator,

It’s a 25 gallon high density polyethylene tank, the tank itself is very light but the 25gal of fuel is about 150lbs. Just trying to keep as much weight of the stern as possible. Putting the tank in front of the bench will really help balance out the load, plus with the tank down low like that it will keep the CG low in the boat. Now I’m just going to frame out off of the back deck up to the last floor stringer and around the tank. _


----------



## Badbagger

Two days and NO updates lmfao... come on Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Two days and NO updates lmfao... come on Dave!



_LOL I got a little bit done today, update and pics tomorrow. _


----------



## Gators5220

Man I'm jealous on how quickly progress on your boat is gettin done!


----------



## Badbagger

Dave, don't know if you plan on running a zinc since you're all salt like myself. Not a photo of my boat. The bracket should not be painted.

Here's a link to the Zinc I ordered after extensive emails with their rep and a photo of the bracket I'm using.

Install one R-3A <https://www.boatzincs.com/rudder-aluminum.html> aluminum anode. That should do it.


----------



## Country Dave

_Good morning,

I was able to get a couple things done over the weekend. I decided to make a floor pan for the fuel tank; I just didn’t want it resting on top of the ribs. I ran a couple of small rigging tubes for the livewell, bilge pump and stern light wiring. I needed to do that now before the floor pan went down. I set the fuel tank up so that it has a slight backwards tilt when the boat is level. The fuel pick up is at the back of the tank, not that I’m ever going to run the tank that low but S happens. I’ve got most of the rear deck extension completed just have to add cross supports and cover the top and front with aluminum. 

The front of the rear deck is rolled so it was a pain in the butt to get the extension to line up right but I got it. The height will be the same, there will be a little gab but I will fill that in with something before I put the sea decking on. I backed up the 2x2 that I bolted to the bench with a 5 inch piece of 0.125 aluminum to strengthen the bench so it wouldn’t flex when someone is standing on the deck extension. I left just enough room at the top so the aluminum that goes on will come off level with the rear deck. _


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Dave, don't know if you plan on running a zinc since you're all salt like myself. Not a photo of my boat. The bracket should not be painted.
> 
> Here's a link to the Zinc I ordered after extensive emails with their rep and a photo of the bracket I'm using.
> 
> Install one R-3A <https://www.boatzincs.com/rudder-aluminum.html> aluminum anode. That should do it.



_Thanks BB,

Yes I’m going to run zinc for sure. I need to start thinking about a mounting point. The transom is getting a little crowded now :LOL2: The link is not active. I will try and putting it in my browser. _


----------



## Badbagger

Ordered mine a few days ago. You'll find room!


----------



## Country Dave

_Man if it ant one thing it’s another,

First wisdom teeth now I’ve got strep throat and a freaking sinus infection.  Needless to say I didn’t get too much done on my project. I did get the rest of the rear deck extension framing completed. Staying with the theme of being lightweight but strong I’m not disappointed with the way it came out. 
I laid a piece of 0.125 I had laying around on top of the frame and it’s just a hair higher than the rear deck so the 0.90 that I’m going to use should be perfect. _


----------



## Badbagger

Now she's taking shape !


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Now she's taking shape !



_Thanks bro,

I just have to weld up/fill up the scupper holes and two other little holes in the transom. I’m going to do that tonight or tomorrow night. Come hell or high water I’m going to flip her over this weekend and start prepping the bottom of the hull and the float pods for steelflex. 

After that’s finished I just need to bolt the transom together and then start prepping her for paint. After that it’s a downhill run. I feel like smokey and the bandit. I got a long way to go and a short time to get there. _ :LOL2:


----------



## Mrtoler

Looking great Dave, you've gave me some good ideas on how to extend my rear deck. Is that the same square tubeing that jonboat Jerry used on his 20'er?


----------



## Country Dave

Mrtoler said:


> Looking great Dave, you've gave me some good ideas on how to extend my rear deck. Is that the same square tubeing that jonboat Jerry used on his 20'er?



_Good morning Ryan,

I’m not sure what JBJ used; this is 2X2 16th inch thick stock that you can buy at any home improvement store. Super rigged, super light. Any time you have angles it multiplies the strength. I think I paid $19.00 for a 15 ft section. _


----------



## JMichael

Did you ever come up with a name for your boat Dave?


----------



## Country Dave

JMichael said:


> Did you ever come up with a name for your boat Dave?



_There were many good suggestions but I’m pretty sure I’m going to stick with my first inclination of “Skinny Flipin” or “Skinny Trippin. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Chipping away at it. 

Well I got the two scupper holes and the two small motor mount holes welded up and grinded down. There is a little tiny bit that I didn’t get all the way field up so I will just fill that in with JB weld and then grind it. There is a piece of 0.125 in front of the transom anyway before the wood core but I just wanted to make sure there isn’t going to be any water intrusion. 
I also got the float pods prepped for the steelflex. Tonight I’m going to prep the sides of the hull; I’m going to run the steelflex up the side about 3 or 4 inches. _


----------



## Badbagger

Nice work Dave, you're moving along!


----------



## Gators5220

Man can't get over how quickly she's all getting done and how well it's all coming together. Great looking build dave.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

I love fishing this time of year. It gets so freaking hot starting around mid May. Fishing is great year around but March through May are really great where I do most of my fishing. I’m hoping to be ready to go by mid March but it might run as late as the end of March. 
Sometimes things go really smooth and quickly and sometimes not so much. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Good deal Dave! After living in South Florida from 88 to 2003, I know what you mean about HOT. Same same up here in the Big Bend. Hot as piss on the flats from June on out.
I've done some research on the link below and have a lot of photos from some folks.

For $500 and change, hard to beat. https://www.canvasusa.com/p805/Performance-Shade/product_info.html

You can just google them and you'll find some decent info. Photos however, GOOD photos took some time but I have a lot and it's a decent product and less costly than a t-top without the issues with a t-top. Been there and done that.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Good deal Dave! After living in South Florida from 88 to 2003, I know what you mean about HOT. Same same up here in the Big Bend. Hot as piss on the flats from June on out.
> I've done some research on the link below and have a lot of photos from some folks.
> 
> For $500 and change, hard to beat. https://www.canvasusa.com/p805/Performance-Shade/product_info.html
> 
> You can just google them and you'll find some decent info. Photos however, GOOD photos took some time but I have a lot and it's a decent product and less costly than a t-top without the issues with a t-top. Been there and done that.



_Hey thanks brother,

That looks like it would be a good deal; if I was going to do something for shade I would for sure consider it. It looks like it could be removed and installed quickly. In some situations they’re great to have but for the kind of stuff I do it would just be in the way. I’m usually running around like a madman when I get a hooked up. Don’t want to get cutoff on the trolling motor or the lower unit. It sure would be nice to have some shade on the hot hot stagnant days out on the flats but, everything is a trade off. _


----------



## bigwave

Dave this type of shade maker is what I use on a hot Florida day. I also take my buff and leave it in the cooler for a bit, then I put it on my head under the hat.......just like an air conditioner on your head. It looks kinda goofy but I am at the age that I don't want anymore sun on my face neck or ears. This is my redneck version of shade maker.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Dave this type of shade maker is what I use on a hot Florida day. I also take my buff and leave it in the cooler for a bit, then I put it on my head under the hat.......just like an air conditioner on your head. It looks kinda goofy but I am at the age that I don't want anymore sun on my face neck or ears. This is my redneck version of shade maker.



_LOL yeh man I got cha,

I usually just pull my buff up over my visor and were light colors, as long as I don’t have the sun on my skin I’m ok. I’m going to have to try putting a buff in the cooler. Great tip. Thanks. _


----------



## bigwave

Here is a shot of me wiring a decent Marlin, I dunk that thing in the cooler all day long and it keeps me very comfortable......goofy but cool.....


----------



## Gators5220

haha I have one of those, the redneck t-top that is!


----------



## Bass n flats

Not to get your post off topic but in addition to dipping the buff in the cooler we will take clean wet towels and put them in individual zip locks and keep them down in the bottom of the cooler. On really hot days it will almost put you in shock wiping down with that ice cold towel.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey guys thanks’ for the tips, all good stuff for sure,

Well Bubba and the boys stopped by last night and we flipped her over on the trailer. This is the first time, and God willing the last time I see her upside down. :LOL2: Sanding, cleaning, rolling out the steelflex and prepping for paint this weekend. 
I’ve decided I’m going to run the steelflex up to the first chine/rib. 

Originally I was just going to come up the side about 4 inches but coming up to the first rib will make a transition point for the paint. The extra steelflex on the side sure won’t hurt anything ether. 
I feel like I will be over the hump and past the half way point after she’s flipped back over and back on the trailer. _


----------



## bigwave

Hey dave, when you guys put the pods on I noticed that you keep the bottom flat...Does this make any difference without bringing the strakes all the way back? I Have seen quite a few of the pods and it seems that everyone keeps them flat bottomed.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Hey dave, when you guys put the pods on I noticed that you keep the bottom flat...Does this make any difference without bringing the strakes all the way back? I Have seen quite a few of the pods and it seems that everyone keeps them flat bottomed.




_Brother I’ll be honest with you, I really don’t know. I don’t think it’s going to make a bunch of difference ether way. Because the boat has a little deadrise I thought it was best to just follow that. The pods are actually tilted up about ½ inch at the rear, hard to tell from the pics. _


----------



## Mrtoler

Looking good Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

Mrtoler said:


> Looking good Dave!



_Thanks Ryan,

I just picked up my steelflex………  _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking good Dave.... the Ark goes into the fabricator next week and the fun begins. Still a long way to go but it's a start.
Decided on paint for the most part, engine is paid for now saving for the linex and a new Lowrance HDS 12 Touch unit
then I'll run a simple Nmea 2000 network to let the GPS and Lowrance talk.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looking good Dave.... the Ark goes into the fabricator next week and the fun begins. Still a long way to go but it's a start.
> Decided on paint for the most part, engine is paid for now saving for the linex and a new Lowrance HDS 12 Touch unit
> then I'll run a simple Nmea 2000 network to let the GPS and Lowrance talk.




_That’s awesome brother,
Really looking forward to seeing the progress. What’s the first mod, covering the ribs? Remember we love pics pics pics. _ :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger

Lol.... anchor box, tear into rear seat for storage, stern lids for more standing room, bracket for zinc anode, rib covers and I'll find a few others. Think I'm going to cover those holes in the top of the console with Starboard. Over at tht, a member FL Marine Plastics and can a piece of black starboard and route the edges to make it purty and he'll countersink holes for bolts etc. Exterior of boat will be white with a black rub rail done in linex and I'll add a new black steering wheel to make it look purty. Brian at Sarasota Linex uses the same material on all the military boats he does, tugs etc for the rub rails. There's now way that crap is going to ding, dent or chip. Shit is as hard as the damn aluminum. Interior linex color, dunno yet. Found a guy in Tampa who will paint and prep the exterior with two coats of primer, soda blast and final paint with Imron for well under $1k then it's off to Sarasota for Linex... but a ways away. I'm thinking a May splash, perhaps earlier but when we're done and for about $10k, brand new boat.


----------



## Country Dave

_Yeh man that’s the deal,

I paid $1500 for boat and trailer. I’ve had the motor for a while so I really can’t count that. $800 for my Jack plate, $500 for my Baystar hydraulic steering and I’m just going to say another $1000 for miscellaneous. So for under 4K I’ve got a bad ass flats boat that can go as shallow as any 45K Pathfinder HPX.

I was at Bass pro the other day and saw a Tracker 1754 side console and it only had a 40hp merc four stroke for like $12000. Not knocking ether one of those boats or brands, just saying the mark up on some of that stuff is off the chain. When you do it yourself you know just what you’re getting and you’re getting what you want.  _


----------



## bigwave

When you do it yourself you know just what you’re getting and you’re getting what you want.  

X2 plus you know what you got under all that work......if you don't like what you did.....just change it. I have already thought of a few thing I would change on mine, but I will save that as a lesson learned for the next mod. #-o


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> When you do it yourself you know just what you’re getting and you’re getting what you want.
> 
> X2 plus you know what you got under all that work......if you don't like what you did.....just change it. I have already thought of a few thing I would change on mine, but I will save that as a lesson learned for the next mod. #-o



_Kevin that’s it bro.
I’m going to be very happy with my build and have money left over for beer and bait. _ \/


----------



## Mrtoler

Ya I can't believe the price on new boats, last time I was at bass pro I looked at a 1860 it was just a blank hull and it was $6,000. You can build a awesome complete rig for half that!


----------



## Country Dave

Mrtoler said:


> Ya I can't believe the price on new boats, last time I was at bass pro I looked at a 1860 it was just a blank hull and it was $6,000. You can build a awesome complete rig for half that!



_Hey Ryan,
Yeh man by the time you add tax, dealer fees and prep you’re probably closer to 7K  _


----------



## Country Dave

_Did I mention I hate prep work. :LOL2: 

It’s a necessary evil. Prep is everything. I got one coat of steelflex on her but it fought me every step of the way. I mixed a little bit too much the first go round and I ended up losing a little. All in all I’m happy with the way it laid out. One more coat and I will flip her back over and start prepping for paint. 

My friend has a make shift paint booth at his house so that’s where I’m going to paint her. Rolling paint or steelflex out is one thing but when you’re spraying with the gun it’s another. I painted my pontoon boat over there and it came out pretty good. _


----------



## bigwave

How was it shooting with a gun.....I figured it would be too heavy to spray? I thought about using that stuff but figured I would try on another mod when I have nothing better to do with my extra money.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> How was it shooting with a gun.....I figured it would be too heavy to spray? I thought about using that stuff but figured I would try on another mod when I have nothing better to do with my extra money.



_Sorry for the confusion,

I rolled out the steelflex. The stuff is just too thick to spray. I’m going to use the gun when I paint her. I’m going to paint everything that doesn’t have steelflex on it. _


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave! Hey when you're done, jump in your truck and run up 75N to I10W. I could use a hand lmfao.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looks great Dave! Hey when you're done, jump in your truck and run up 75N to I10W. I could use a hand lmfao.



_Brother I would do that if I didn’t work 55 plus hours a week and have 5 grand babies that love spending time with. I’m trying to beat an end of March deadline. It’s not the end of the world if it’s not done by then but, the target date helps keep me moving forward. 

Besides I don’t want to infringe on the intimacy of you and your new girl. LMAO :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Lmfao... ok question.

I need to order some FLUSH MOUNTED hatch latches. I have two hatch lids that will be 36" long. Any suggestions for a GOOD latch and if so, suppliers ?
Also since they'll be a long lid, wondering if I should go with 2 latches per hatch ? GEM does not make any flush latches, already tried!


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Lmfao... ok question.
> 
> I need to order some FLUSH MOUNTED hatch latches. I have two hatch lids that will be 36" long. Any suggestions for a GOOD latch and if so, suppliers ?
> Also since they'll be a long lid, wondering if I should go with 2 latches per hatch ? GEM does not make any flush latches, already tried!



_I would go with two on the long hatch cover. You’re not going to see huge price deference latch to latch from the different retailers but the price does very greatly from the plastic to the stainless. I think you can buy the plastic ones all day for like $12 to $15 but the stainless are crazy, I think like $ 45. Try Great Lakes Skipper or Cabeles. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks, I have a contact at GEM. About $20 each for stainless but not flush.


----------



## Mrtoler

Looks awesome Dave, what color are you planning on painting the sides? I'm planning on using steel flex myself and I'm wondering, I'm planning on trying to fix any spots that leak the right way but if I have maybe miss one will the steel flex catch it and stop it or am I missing the purpose of it??
Thanks Ryan


----------



## Mrtoler

O ya, is the steel flex a bright white or an off white? I know pics can be deceiving. I'm wanting mine to be a bright white since I'm going with red sides and white interior floor!


----------



## Bass n flats

Country Dave said:


> Badbagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Dave! Hey when you're done, jump in your truck and run up 75N to I10W. I could use a hand lmfao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Brother I would do that if I didn’t work 55 plus hours a week and have 5 grand babies that love spending time with. I’m trying to beat an end of March deadline. It’s not the end of the world if it’s not done by then but, the target date helps keep me moving forward.
> 
> Besides I don’t want to infringe on the intimacy of you and your new girl. LMAO :LOL2: _
Click to expand...


5 grand babies?? Your gonna need a bigger boat. Progress looks great I'm getting ready for paint myself.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey guys thanks for your kind comments and vote of confidence,  

Ryan I’m going to paint her classic white. I want something with a little bit of luster but not blinding. Kind of like my 1448 just white instead of gold. I’m also going to have a stencil/decal on the side with the boats name. “ Skinny flippin” Not sure what color on the decal yet but I want it to have some contrast against the white paint. 
On the steelflex you have to add tint to get the desired color. Without tint it cures to a nasty looking milky light brown color.  I’m very fortunate that the manufacture of steelflex, Fasco is about a 30 minute ride from my house. As far as sealing up holes, well it will seal up pin holes but it’s more of a protective coating than anything else. I really believe in the product. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Well I got my second coat of steelflex on last night. 

The stuff is not easy to work with but the benefits far outweigh the effort. I’ll give it a few days to cure up good and flip her back over Friday night. Over the weekend I will get the transom bolted in, make a couple of transom braces. I’ll need to weld them and the corner caps back on then, prep for paint. Moving forward. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Outstanding! So a classic white exterior; same here. What are you doing for the interior color? I'm undecided there and linex can be done in any color under the sun.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Outstanding! So a classic white exterior; same here. What are you doing for the interior color? I'm undecided there and linex can be done in any color under the sun.



_There’s not going to be a ton of stuff inside that’s going to need paint, just the sides up to the rails. The front and rear deck’s are going to have Seadek on them. After I get all of the rigging done and the floors cut and fitted, I’m going to have the floor panels Rhino lined and then I will rivet them down in place. 

Everything paint wise classic white. Seadeck arctic camo and off white on the Rhino lining so I don’t get blinded. _


----------



## Badbagger

Sounds great, I'm thinking of an off white, cream or sandstone type color taking into consideration getting blinded as well. 

Thanks Dave.


----------



## bhumbertson

Looks great.


----------



## walleyejoe

Looks great I'd like to see some pic's of the flex steel when your done :mrgreen:


----------



## T Man

Great looking build so far. 

When it comes to mounting your pods, there is a tradeoff to be had. (Too late now, but you might as well know) Because the pivot point of the hull is at the prop if your pods are installed parallel to the bottom of the boat, you will be seeing excess drag and a slightly decreased top end (not a big deal with a 115 on a 500lb boat :LOL2: ). Conversely if you angle your pods up, you wont be getting the drag while running, but will lose a small amount of the buoyancy added by the pods.


----------



## Country Dave

T Man said:


> Great looking build so far.
> 
> When it comes to mounting your pods, there is a tradeoff to be had. (Too late now, but you might as well know) Because the pivot point of the hull is at the prop if your pods are installed parallel to the bottom of the boat, you will be seeing excess drag and a slightly decreased top end (not a big deal with a 115 on a 500lb boat :LOL2: ). Conversely if you angle your pods up, you wont be getting the drag while running, but will lose a small amount of the buoyancy added by the pods.




_Hey thanks guys,

This is what the steelflex looks like for the most part. That was after the first coat and it doesn’t look much different now but I will post some pics when she back right side up on the trailer.

T Man thanks for the info. It’s all good. I understand what you’re saying and in theory yes that’s correct for the most part but the practical application “In the real World” it’s not going to make any measurable difference. Down a half inch, up a half inch or even with the bottom of the hull for this application will not change the performance unless we’re going to be splitting hairs. The pods are tilted up ½ inch in the back per the manufactures recommendations. When this boats up on plane the only thing that’s going to be in the water will be the prop. :LOL2: 

Seriously I would be surprised if more than six to ten inches of the bottom of the hull was actually in the water when running at or near WOT. I’m building this to be supper light, not for speed but so I can float shallow. As far as loss of flotation because pods are tilted up, well that’s only true when the boats at rest and not true unless the stern is heavy enough to fully submerge the pods and again were at the point of splitting hairs. I’m going to be keeping the CG low and the weight pretty evenly distributed so I think Its going to be all good. _


----------



## bigwave

Hey Dave, is that tube on the bottom of the hull a drain for the livewell, or is it the turbo-boost for the secret caterpillar drive?


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Hey Dave, is that tube on the bottom of the hull a drain for the livewell, or is it the turbo-boost for the secret caterpillar drive?



_Kevin you’re too funny. No it’s not the “Red October” :LOL2: 
It’s the bulge drain. _


----------



## Badbagger

She's taking shape. Just hooked mine up to the back of the Tacoma after playing around and marking up the storage area and anchor box for the fabricator with a Sharpie Marker :mrgreen: Off to fab at 9 in the morning and don't know what kind of time frame I'm looking at but no rush. Still need to come up with close to $2500 for the paint and Linex work. The $6k balance due on the engine is in the bank so good to go there.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> She's taking shape. Just hooked mine up to the back of the Tacoma after playing around and marking up the storage area and anchor box for the fabricator with a Sharpie Marker :mrgreen: Off to fab at 9 in the morning and don't know what kind of time frame I'm looking at but no rush. Still need to come up with close to $2500 for the paint and Linex work. The $6k balance due on the engine is in the bank so good to go there.



_Ok brother sounds good. Waiting on those pics.  _


----------



## Gators5220

Man that boat is lookin sick dave!


----------



## Country Dave

Gators5220 said:


> Man that boat is lookin sick dave!



_Hey thanks gator,

I’m pretty happy with the build so far. I can’t see anything I would have done different to this point with the possible exception of the large float pods instead of the medium ones. I was concern about having enough clearance for the motor sweep. 
Mid March to the end of March is still plausible for completion. :LOL2: _


----------



## lbhansford

what brand float pods did you go with, im lookin at adding a set to my 16footer.. was looking at boyd and beavertails....


----------



## Country Dave

lbhansford said:


> what brand float pods did you go with, im lookin at adding a set to my 16footer.. was looking at boyd and beavertails....




_I went with the Beavertail’s. They look like they are well made. _ _I'm happy with them._


----------



## Pweisbrod

Great looking build. All of you floridians make we want to get back out in Tampa bay! I've fished the ocean twice, them saltwater critters are tough fighters.


----------



## Country Dave

Pweisbrod said:


> Great looking build. All of you floridians make we want to get back out in Tampa bay! I've fished the ocean twice, them saltwater critters are tough fighters.



_Thanks Pweisbrod,
We are spoiled for sure; Florida fishing is some of the best in the world, fresh and salt.  _


----------



## bigwave

what he said :fishing2: I think my snook is bigger.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> what he said :fishing2: I think my snook is bigger.



_LOL :LOL2: I take big snook, tarpon, Jack, right here in the inlets 20 minute from my house. _


----------



## Country Dave

_God I take awful pics, I’m so much better looking than that. _ :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok well before this thread gets too far off track :LOL2: 

I got her flipped back over on the trailer last night. I’m at the office today and tomorrow I have one of my grandson’s birthday parties but I will try and get the transom bolted in between tonight and the end of the weekend. 

Then prepping for paint. Pics to follow. _


----------



## andrax

Hey Dave, did you wire wheel on a grinder to prep? I am afraid to get the wrong kind of wheel and cause more issues on my Duracraft. Your boat is looking nice.

That is a huge Snook:shock:
Andrew


----------



## Country Dave

andrax said:


> Hey Dave, did you wire wheel on a grinder to prep? I am afraid to get the wrong kind of wheel and cause more issues on my Duracraft. Your boat is looking nice.
> 
> That is a huge Snook:shock:
> Andrew



_On my transom I used a wire wheel and just wired the crap at of it so I could fill in any voids with JB weld. I did use a girding wheel to remove the excess. As far as prepping for the steelflex and paint just sand paper. 80 grit for the bottom and up to the rib for the steelflex. That stuff likes a little bit of a ruffed up service to bond to. 

Not the case however for paint. After sanding with like 220 grit I will scrub it down with alumiprep 33 cleaner and a red scotch bright pad. Then I spray on a good coat of etching primer. Then I use a good sealer on top of the primer, then I spary on the base coat, and then clear over the top of that. I like my paint to have some good luster and a little pop to it. It’s a lot of work but to me it’s worth it. If you look at the pics of my 1448 that’s the same process I used for it. _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking forward to seeing the finished project! I'm a bit behind ya with the Ark. Sometime this summer we may take a run down to Broward to see my daughter and if that works and the timing is right for ya, maybe ya can take the wife and I and chase a few on the flats. Been a good minute since I've fished down south. My Son In Law to be just bought an older Mako and getting some work done on her too.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Country Dave said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> what he said :fishing2: I think my snook is bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _LOL :LOL2: I take big snook, tarpon, Jack, right here in the inlets 20 minute from my house. _
Click to expand...


So you're going to take me on the country Dave tarpon and snook tour when I'm in April, right? That is a beastly snook.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished project! I'm a bit behind ya with the Ark. Sometime this summer we may take a run down to Broward to see my daughter and if that works and the timing is right for ya, maybe ya can take the wife and I and chase a few on the flats. Been a good minute since I've fished down south. My Son In Law to be just bought an older Mako and getting some work done on her too.



_Give me a heads up when you’re going to be down. I’ll try and keep it open and we’ll go spank um. _ :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok quick update and a couple of pics. 

Transom is bolted in, I just have to put my eye rings in. I have them but ran out of the stainless steel nylon locking nuts so I will put them on tomorrow. Next task, build a couple of transom supports. Hard to explain but I will take pics. 
Steel flex has fully cured and I’m happy with how it came out. I know I’ve said it before it’s a pain in the butt to work with but good stuff and I wouldn’t run a tin without it. _


----------



## hoosier78

Awesome build! You are not sparing no expense on this one. going to be following your build.


----------



## Country Dave

hoosier78 said:


> Awesome build! You are not sparing no expense on this one. going to be following your build.



_Hey thanks hoosier 78,

I’m just trying to build this boat so it will be functional for my specific needs. First and foremost it needs to be light. That’s why I got an aluminum hull in the first place. A lot of the flats guys are going in this direction. A fiberglass hull the same length would way about 3 times as much. So having a really light boat lets me get super shallow. I also want it to be rigged, tuff, durable. 

I need to run at a pretty good clip and I’ve got the motor for that. And all though I’m not building a showroom peace if it comes out looking good, it’s a bonus. I’ll take it. :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

Country Dave said:


> Badbagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished project! I'm a bit behind ya with the Ark. Sometime this summer we may take a run down to Broward to see my daughter and if that works and the timing is right for ya, maybe ya can take the wife and I and chase a few on the flats. Been a good minute since I've fished down south. My Son In Law to be just bought an older Mako and getting some work done on her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Give me a heads up when you’re going to be down. I’ll try and keep it open and we’ll go spank um. _ :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I might just have to come too.......I will bring the secret snook weapon......yall warm them up and I will show ya how to get the big girls.......... :mrgreen: 

Hey Fool, you watching this thread.....this could be Team Mirrorcraft v Team Lowe. 8)


----------



## Country Dave

_LOL it’s on, :LOL2: 

I would never get out fished in my home waters. I think it would be really cool if tin boats.net had a yearly get together somewhere. You know have a long weekend at some place. We could have a little fishing tournament and cool stuff like that. _


----------



## bigwave

They do have a tourney up north, you know those big nose bass and crappie, and some other weird freshwater fish......I would be a fish out of water. :lol: I was thinking of 10000 islands or Lake O later this summer.


----------



## T Man

wow dave. I just looked at your build on a comp instead of my phone and it looks fantastic


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> They do have a tourney up north, you know those big nose bass and crappie, and some other weird freshwater fish......I would be a fish out of water. :lol: I was thinking of 10000 islands or Lake O later this summer.



_Kevin you are to freaking funny bro,

Big noise largemouth, same thing. :LOL2: If you can catch snook and trout you can bass fish. I would do lake O or 10KI _


----------



## Country Dave

T Man said:


> wow dave. I just looked at your build on a comp instead of my phone and it looks fantastic



_Hey thanks T-man,
Slow and steady wins the race. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Happy to say I made a little progress,

As I mentioned before the new transom is bolted in and I’ve got my eye rings installed. I installed the new transom cap as well. Sometimes I’m such a dumpace. When I made the cutouts in the rear boxes for the hatch covers I did it with the transom corner caps off. Daaaa #-o 
Needles to say with the corner caps in place the hatch covers didn’t open very far. I had to trim them and turn the covers backwards so they will open without having to hold um. O well it’s all good. Anyway now I going to weld the transom cap and corner caps on, a few other little things then, prep for paint.  _


----------



## bigwave

Man that thing is looking good already =D> =D> =D> =D> I was thinking the other day....You should reach into your artsy closet and paint some light blue smokey flames down the side...... 8)


----------



## Badbagger

Damn it man, looks great Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

Bigwave you always make me laugh bro. :LOL2: But it’s pretty freaking ironic that you mentioned blue. I’m really considering painting the outside from the steelflex up to the rail a light blue then the railing and everything else classic white. Kind of like this. _


----------



## Badbagger

Nice color combo Dave, really nice.


----------



## bigwave

I will just live vicariously through some of your mod and badgers and lowblaza, I had originally wanted to blue water camo my boat, but soon realized my boat was too small to spend that kind of dough on paint. Someday when I grow up and buy a real big tin I will trick it out like yours. You said go big, I thinking a tin with a 250 on it......I could keep up with the yellowfins around here on a calm day......imagine hitting 70+ on a 2000lb boat. One of my friends has a jet boat with a 302 v8......its an old salmon river runner like you see on the west coast. I was thinking of one like that too, but with a super charged v8. A man can dream........ :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> I will just live vicariously through some of your mod and badgers and lowblaza, I had originally wanted to blue water camo my boat, but soon realized my boat was too small to spend that kind of dough on paint. Someday when I grow up and buy a real big tin I will trick it out like yours. You said go big, I thinking a tin with a 250 on it......I could keep up with the yellowfins around here on a calm day......imagine hitting 70+ on a 2000lb boat. One of my friends has a jet boat with a 302 v8......its an old salmon river runner like you see on the west coast. I was thinking of one like that too, but with a super charged v8. A man can dream........ :lol:



_I love it,
How about a 17 with a single 300HP Verado. _


----------



## Mrtoler

I think the blue will really set your tin off Dave, I love boat with tha two tone color, that's why I'm doing mine white and bright red. I'd sure like to have that verado on the back of my pontoon boat, the vrod is my all time favorite engine!!!


----------



## Bass n flats

Country Dave said:


> _LOL it’s on, :LOL2:
> 
> I would never get out fished in my home waters. I think it would be really cool if tin boats.net had a yearly get together somewhere. You know have a long weekend at some place. We could have a little fishing tournament and cool stuff like that. _



I would travel south for a salt water tin boats tournament! Progress looks great Dave.


----------



## Paul Marx

Very nice work Dave . When you get her finished up thow her in the water and head my way . I just checked it out and I think you can stay in the ICW and it's only like 1190 miles to my camp on Galveston bay . :lol: again , it's looking very nice.


----------



## Country Dave

Mrtoler said:


> I think the blue will really set your tin off Dave, I love boat with tha two tone color, that's why I'm doing mine white and bright red. I'd sure like to have that verado on the back of my pontoon boat, the vrod is my all time favorite engine!!!




_Hey thanks Ryan,

I’m pretty much set now on the light blue and white. I think the white and bright red will look pretty cool too. I’ve owned a few merc’s before but not a verado, not yet. I’ve heard nothing but good things about them. I can’t wait to see the finished product; I know you take a lot of pride in your work. Keep us posted and lots of pic’s _


----------



## Country Dave

Paul Marx said:


> Very nice work Dave . When you get her finished up thow her in the water and head my way . I just checked it out and I think you can stay in the ICW and it's only like 1190 miles to my camp on Galveston bay . :lol: again , it's looking very nice.


_
Hey man thanks,

Maybe we can meet half way and fish Chandeleur Sound or Cat Island off of Gulfport. Maybe bigwave will join us. I think that's close to his stoping grounds. _


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _LOL it’s on, :LOL2:
> 
> I would never get out fished in my home waters. I think it would be really cool if tin boats.net had a yearly get together somewhere. You know have a long weekend at some place. We could have a little fishing tournament and cool stuff like that. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would travel south for a salt water tin boats tournament! Progress looks great Dave.
Click to expand...


_Thanks brother,
Hows your project coming? _


----------



## Gators5220

How much more flotation would the large pods have given you over the small ones?


----------



## Country Dave

Gators5220 said:


> How much more flotation would the large pods have given you over the small ones?




_Gator I have the medium pods. The large pods about 15% bigger than the medium ones. So I would say they would give me about 15% more benefit. My concern was having clearance for the motor sweep. 
That’s what was recommended for my hull so that’s what I went with.  _


----------



## Country Dave

_I prepped my corner caps, if I have time tomorrow I’m going to finish the little bit of welding I have to do. I need to weld the transom cap, the corner caps, the braces that go between the transom and the side boxes and a couple of spots on the rail. If I can get that done I will start on paint Monday night. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Paul Marx

That thing is looking real nice Dave.


----------



## Gators5220

I second that, this is going to be one really nice flats boat. Are you putting a poling platform or casting platform on the front deck on the boat?


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

Gator I’m going to use my Engel cooler *”Just as good as a Yeti but less expensive” *as my casting platform. It’s easy to move it from in front of the console to the front deck and back when not in use. This way I don’t have to carry a cooler and casting platform. Cooler works good like that. 

I’m probably going to add a poling platform but I need to get the boat in the water and fish it a few times before I do. This way if I need to tweak anything I can do it. The polling platform will be last. _


----------



## bigwave

Looking good Dave, I got all my wiring done this weekend....now that I have my common buss I can finish. Are you welding the boat? TIG or MIG?


----------



## Badbagger

It's going to be a race to the finish lol. I'm looking at the Ark being done right about the end of March or maybe the 1st week in April. Just updated with more pics. Linex on March 13th and headed to paint on the 21st.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Looking good Dave, I got all my wiring done this weekend....now that I have my common buss I can finish. Are you welding the boat? TIG or MIG?




_
Thanks Kevin, 

Both, when we use the wire feed it’s a MIG, you can do both steel and aluminum with the MIG. TIG is aluminum only. It’s the hand held with a argon gas. _ _BB I saw your update looking good._ =D>


----------



## Action762

Dave you have a great build here man! I have been keeping up with a few but this one is one of the better! You are doing a great job keep up the good work! I hope mine goes half as good as yours has. Im anxious to see what you come up with for the final plans! Nice work bud!! Where did you find a boat like that anyway? Originally I wanted to do a 16' but I found this little 12' for dirt cheap, $175, so I figured Id practice on that and in a year sell it for a little profit to flip to the next one, 14' or 16' where ever the deal is at. Anyway enough about my crazy ideas :lol: Great looking boat Dave!!!


----------



## Country Dave

Action762 said:


> Dave you have a great build here man! I have been keeping up with a few but this one is one of the better! You are doing a great job keep up the good work! I hope mine goes half as good as yours has. Im anxious to see what you come up with for the final plans! Nice work bud!! Where did you find a boat like that anyway? Originally I wanted to do a 16' but I found this little 12' for dirt cheap, $175, so I figured Id practice on that and in a year sell it for a little profit to flip to the next one, 14' or 16' where ever the deal is at. Anyway enough about my crazy ideas :lol: Great looking boat Dave!!!



_Hey thanks man,

Sounds like you’ve got a plan. I found the boat on craigslist. It took me a few months of looking every day. I only wish I had a bit more time to work on her. The end of March is still plausible for completion. I just got the last coat of steelflex on the float pods. Welding Thursday night, then full speed ahead with paint. Good luck with your build. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I can’t weld.  The weather is chitty, cold wet and windy. Maybe tomorrow. _


----------



## Badbagger

Craigslist - where the deals are if you spend the time... =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_I’m going to bring her to my friends shop tonight to do some welding. He has an enclosed area. It’s been so freaking windy and cold I haven’t been able to do anything. Only 31 days left to my targeted completion date…….. Where does the time go.  _


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave =D> and the time flys!


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looks great Dave =D> and the time flys!




_Thanks brother,
She’ll be looking a bunch better when I finish with paint. _ :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_I was able to weld last night,

My bud’s shop is enclosed so I was protected from the elements. Ok they’re not the prettiest welds but it’s an art that I haven’t mastered yet. :LOL2: They are tuff though, I used the wire feed and that things bad to the bone. I love the way it sounds when it welding. 
I have plans tomorrow but Sunday, a little clean up on the welds with the grinder and I’m going to start prepping for paint. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Hey at least your learning how to weld......I am sure once she is all painted up only a welders eye will notice the imperfections. I will try my hand at welding on my next mod.....it might be a car though...........keep up the good work. =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks Kevin,
How’s your project coming? _


----------



## Mrtoler

Looks great Dave, those welds look good to me I don't see anything wrong with them...I can't wait to see the blue on it!!!


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks Ryan,

I’m just going to clean up the welds on the corner caps a little. The other ones you really don’t see. And yes, I can’t wait to see how my paint comes out too. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Looking good Dave! I'm right behind ya. Pulling the current engine next week and to Sarasota on the 13th for me.


----------



## Bass n flats

Dave what topside paint are you using?


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Dave what topside paint are you using?



_When I paint with the gun I use RM paint products. I use RM DE-17 etching primer then a good sealer over the primer. Then single stage paint. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I’m so stoked,

Yesterday I got my welds grinded down and started prepping for paint. My friend has a make shift paint booth at his house so we’re going to spray it there. I think I will be able to get all of the prep and prime done this week and spray Saturday :mrgreen: _


----------



## Bass n flats

Prep prep prep that's I felt that I did for two weeks now I'm waiting for weather conditions to finish painting. Can't wait to see your up dates this weekend Dave boat's looking good


----------



## Pweisbrod

Welds look great Dave. Nice work!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

I hate prepping but it’s a necessary evil. :LOL2: The hardiest thing by far is the prepping the rail. It’s so tedious. Proper prep is 90% of the paint job IMO. Hoping it turns out well. _


----------



## bigwave

Hurry up already, the suspense is killing me. I cant wait to see the blue on the side......could you show us a pic of the paint can....I might just try on my next mod.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Hurry up already, the suspense is killing me. I cant wait to see the blue on the side......could you show us a pic of the paint can....I might just try on my next mod.



_Paint is on order. It will be here Thursday. _


----------



## Badbagger

Good deal Dave, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Country Dave

_I’ve got paint. :mrgreen: 

Paint got here yesterday and I looked at it last night. I thought it might be a little too dark but its spot on sexy. I thought I would post a couple of pics of the splotch I put on the hull but it’s just too damn sexy. :LOL2: I’m going to let you all wait until it’s done to post any pics. 
The weather is a getting a little colder and although my friends place is good to paint at it’s not heated. Prep is going good and I’m hoping we’ll spray on Saturday. _


----------



## Badbagger

Outstanding.. tick tock tick tock... waiting for the pics lmfao.


----------



## hoosier78

A boat with a sexy paint job is something I can't wait to see!


----------



## bigwave

Haaa you splotched it........ opcorn:


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Haaa you splotched it........ opcorn:



_Brian I can always count on you for a good laugh bro, :LOL2: 
Do you do standup comedy at night after you work at the store? :mrgreen: Hey how is your project coming, I haven’t seen any updates. _


----------



## bigwave

Hey Dave, I am sorry to correct you but my name is Kevin.......I know your a grandpa and might be getting a bit senile working on your boat, I guess I could go by brian as a stage name for ya......... :mrgreen: This weekend will be warming, so tune up and splash at the ramp time. I also got my antenna for gps....yaaaaayyyyy.
Finish up some wiring and should be ready to fish soon.


----------



## Mrtoler

Sounds great Dave looking forward to PICS!!!!


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Hey Dave, I am sorry to correct you but my name is Kevin.......I know your a grandpa and might be getting a bit senile working on your boat, I guess I could go by brian as a stage name for ya......... :mrgreen: This weekend will be warming, so tune up and splash at the ramp time. I also got my antenna for gps....yaaaaayyyyy.
> Finish up some wiring and should be ready to fish soon.



_I did call you Brian, :LOL2: Sorry about that bro. I just had to sit down with and discipline an employee, guess what his name was. LOL I know your name is Kevin. My late brother’s name was Kevin, maybe I am getting senile, not. :mrgreen: Post some pics of you project. _


----------



## Bass n flats

Where's the paint pictures. Come on Dave end of march is approaching fast!!!!


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Where's the paint pictures. Come on Dave end of march is approaching fast!!!!




_LOL you got that right,
Prep is done, paint tomorrow. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Bass n flats

I'm putting the 3rd coat on mine in the morning


----------



## Country Dave

_SEXY _ :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger

Man that's too funny, I was just about to log in and harass you about photos. That looks freaking awesome Dave. GREAT job....

SWEET =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## HRalston

Wow that looks great! Been watching your build - you're doing a hell of a job man!

Why didn't you paint the rear bench area?


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Man that's too funny, I was just about to log in and harass you about photos. That looks freaking awesome Dave. GREAT job....



_Thanks bro,
I added one more pic. _


----------



## Country Dave

HRalston said:


> Wow that looks great! Been watching your build - you're doing a hell of a job man!
> 
> Why didn't you paint the rear bench area?



_Thanks,
The rear bench area and all of the decking front and rear are going to get Seadek. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Well I’m glad the paint is done and I’m real happy with the way it came out. I feel like this build is over the hump and it’s a downhill run from here but I find myself in a conundrum. My family is starting to get pissed. I haven’t seen any of my grandbabies in over a week. Plus I’m starting back in the gym tomorrow. O did I mention my girlfriend is already pissed. :LOL2: 
I’ve still got a lot to do and I don’t want to shortcut anything. My short list,_

#1 Mount Jack plate reinforcement panels on both sides of transom.
#2 Mount Jack plate.
#3 Fab and install floor to transom supports. “Hard to explain” 
#4 Fab and install closeout panel front side of transom for outboard rigging. “Hard to explain” 
#5 Mount and rig bilge pump, drill transom for livewell pump and install pump.
#6 Mount livewell, install pluming for livewell and run wiring through rigging tubes. 

_That’s the short list; there is a very long list after that. :LOL2: I need more hours in a day. _


----------



## Bass n flats

Wow Dave looks great. That paint has a lot of gloss, I really like the two tone!


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Wow Dave looks great. That paint has a lot of gloss, I really like the two tone!



_Thanks,
Did you post pics of yours yet? How did it turn out? _


----------



## Bass n flats

Yeah I finally finished this afternoon. It came out good the condition of the boat before paint it had a lot of dings and dents. All i have left is to apply some non slip after the paint cures a little bit more. I've started a new build thread......https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29580


----------



## Gators5220

Man lookin sweet as always man.


----------



## bigwave

Wow that really looks good, My girlfriend says I spend too much time in the garage working on the boat, so I feel you pain. Hey you got a pic of the paint cans.....could you explain the process.....ie primer coats, mix ratios, clear ? I want to spray my other boat and would like to know the process for the future mod.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Wow that really looks good, My girlfriend says I spend too much time in the garage working on the boat, so I feel you pain. Hey you got a pic of the paint cans.....could you explain the process.....ie primer coats, mix ratios, clear ? I want to spray my other boat and would like to know the process for the future mod.



_Thanks Gator and Kevin,

Kevin the first step is to sand, sand, and sand some more. :LOL2: Prep is everything. We hand sanded everything. It really depends on what the existing surface is like. Thankfully mine wasn’t too bad. You’ve got to get the surface level and free of scratches. You have to look at the surface and go from there. 
If you have heavy/deep scratches you will need an aggressive sand paper and then you go to a lighter/finer paper. I was able to finish sanding with 120. Believe it or not you don’t want it to fine because you want the primer to have a little bite. Then you have to look at how the primer laid out. 

I’m not expert when it comes to paint my buddy is, he really knows his chit. Anyway if the primer laid out good you just have to lightly scuff it and shoot the sealer. We used PPG sealer. The sealer acts as a base coat. We did single stage paint, no clear. We used RM paint. This is basically the same process for painting aircraft. I will get you a pic of the paint. 
How is you’re project coming? I haven’t seen any updates. _


----------



## bigwave

I figured as much......my friend taught me a trick when it comes to making paint look good. I get the prep part......I half assed mine and rattle caned it.....but he said that once you lay the primer down you can put a single coat of white paint or any light color. Once it dries you take some 1000-1200 grit and give it a light hand sand, this will show you all the imprefections.........you then either build up the low spots with bodo or filler and re-sand for you first coat of finish. I tried it and it does work.....I was just not going to spend the money on my first mod......the next one will be like yours. Read my post today on my mod for update.....I got a good bit done will take some pics later. I made a bonehead move on the casting deck. Your paint job looks awesome.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Country Dave said:


> _SEXY _ :LOL2:




SWEET! Love the blue and white, nice job!


----------



## Country Dave

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _SEXY _ :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET! Love the blue and white, nice job!
Click to expand...


_Thanks bro,
I appreciate the vote of confidence. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I’ve come to the realization that the timeframe that I was hoping for to complete my build is just not going to happen, 
I have a busy work schedule and I’ve been neglecting my family, my friends and my girlfriend. Besides I don’t want to start half assing it just to hurry up and meet a deadline that’s not really a deadline. 

If it takes a few extra weeks or even month, it’s all good. I really do enjoy working on it but family first. I’ve just have to find a little bit more balance. I’m cutting, measuring and mounting plates of 0.125 on both sides of the transom that I’m going to mount the jack plate to. Obviously everything will be bolted through the transom. After that I need to fab some transom supports. I have a pretty good idea I hope it pans out. _


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave! It's coming together and all in due time my friend.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looks great Dave! It's coming together and all in due time my friend.



_Thanks bro,
Can’t wait to see how the linex looks on your project. _


----------



## lbhansford

one of the sweetest looking builds on here in my opinion... can't wait to see it when the insde is done. Gonna be one bad motha.....


----------



## Country Dave

lbhansford said:


> one of the sweetest looking builds on here in my opinion... can't wait to see it when the insde is done. Gonna be one bad motha.....




_I don’t know about all that but thanks,  

I can’t wait to see how it looks when it’s done too. :LOL2: There are a lot of great builds on this forum and I’m really glad we can get and share ideas with each other. I really like Jon boat Jerry’s build, if you haven’t check it out you should. His build has inspired me and also influenced me a little bit, other than that I’m making up this chit as I go. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bguy

What is your center console made out of? That boat is looking really good. =D>


----------



## Country Dave

bguy said:


> What is your center console made out of? That boat is looking really good. =D>



_Hey thanks bguy,
The console is fiberglass. _


----------



## bigwave

I like you you make up the chit as you go, especially the secret hiding compartments inside you pods for batteries to run your caterpillar drive system....... :lol: Hey Dave I met a retired man that has a house in Everglades City, he is bringing me some maps and said he would show me around down there.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> I like you you make up the chit as you go, especially the secret hiding compartments inside you pods for batteries to run your caterpillar drive system....... :lol: Hey Dave I met a retired man that has a house in Everglades City, he is bringing me some maps and said he would show me around down there.




_Hey Kevin that’s really cool,

Funny you should mention hidden compartment but it’s not in the pods. :LOL2: 

Everglades city/Chokoloskee area has some awesome fishing. I mostly fish south of their near Ponce and Whitewater bay and out front in Florida Bay. I do run up to choko from time to time but I don’t know that area like I do the others. It’s a bit tricky up there, super shallow in some spots and lots of oyster bars. Not good to run up on them. I’m sure your friend will tell you about that. Flamingo is the same way but I been fishing there or a long time. 
Lots of structure that’s why the fishing is so good, but it will bite you if you don’t know the area. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I mounted my Jack plate last night,

I had to disassemble it because it would have been almost impossible to drill the pilot holes in the transom otherwise. New transom, no holes. She’s a virgin, that’s doesn’t happen much anymore. Sorry I couldn’t resist that one.......... :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Looks GREAT Dave... my jack plate is out there somewhere lol. Been ordered from Bob's so hurry up and wait. No big deal, don't have a damn boat to put it on for a bit :LOL2:


----------



## jt25

Good Afternoon Sir,

I have read every post in your build. And I must say your project is great. I just started my first one. And it has been so much fun. Thanks for posting so many pic. I am going to continue to follow your build.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looks GREAT Dave... my jack plate is out there somewhere lol. Been ordered from Bob's so hurry up and wait. No big deal, don't have a damn boat to put it on for a bit :LOL2:




_Hey thanks BB,

I’m really happy about how things are coming together. I’m thinking it’s going to be a pretty bad ass little flats skiff. My out of pocket on this boat will be somewhere around 4K. Obviously that does not include the motor because I all ready have that. I’m probably going to invest in a good GPS chart plotter/fish finder. Looking to spend about a K on that but so for around 5 K out of pocket I’m really happy.
If I started adding up my labor that would certainly add to it but I enjoy working on it. At the same time though I will be happy when it’s done. :LOL2: 45K for a Pathfinder HPX or 5K for a boat that can get just as skinny or better, that’s going to be just as fast, if not faster and its going to be the way I want it. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

jt25 said:


> Good Afternoon Sir,
> 
> I have read every post in your build. And I must say your project is great. I just started my first one. And it has been so much fun. Thanks for posting so many pic. I am going to continue to follow your build.


_
Wow thank you,
You don’t have to call me sir, call me Dave. Best of luck with your build and lots of pics………  _


----------



## Badbagger

Don't go gettin a big head there SIR :LOL2:


----------



## jt25

Thanks Dave. I have posted a few pics on here already.....


----------



## Scott1298

jt25 said:


> Thanks Dave. I have posted a few pics on here already.....



Update your signature, and we'll checkout your thread!


----------



## Country Dave

_Man I scored pretty good at the marine flee market today,

My expectations were low; I really wasn’t planning on getting much. I was just going to hang out with my boys get a little fresh air and enjoy the scenery. I found a couple of rod holder racks that I’m going to mount to the sides of my console. There lexsand not the cheap plastic ones break all the time. New for $25.00 a peace. 
I also found a new Dig in Shallow Water Anchor. 10ft pole with the mount for $40.00 :mrgreen: _


----------



## jt25

Scott1298 said:


> jt25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave. I have posted a few pics on here already.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update your signature, and we'll checkout your thread!
Click to expand...


Done...


----------



## bigwave

You really don't need that shallow pin anchor.....It does not match your boat, but it would look fine on mine....I'll give ya 30 for it....... :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

jt25 said:


> Scott1298 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jt25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave. I have posted a few pics on here already.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update your signature, and we'll checkout your thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Done...
Click to expand...



_Very cool,
It’s looking good. _


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> You really don't need that shallow pin anchor.....It does not match your boat, but it would look fine on mine....I'll give ya 30 for it....... :lol:




_It matches I checked........... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Lol looking great Dave ! My HDS 12 just arrived :mrgreen: Now waiting for the power supply to play with it at the house.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey man that’s really cool. I’m still undecided on a chart plotter fish finder. I really like the hummingbird side imaging. Just not sure yet, I guess I’ll cross that bridge when I get to it. _


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> _Hey man that’s really cool. I’m still undecided on a chart plotter fish finder. I really like the hummingbird side imaging. Just not sure yet, I guess I’ll cross that bridge when I get to it. _



I researched these to death and when all was said and done, Lowrance is the better choice for saltwater and there SI/DI is different than HB. The Lowrance actually produces a clearer and sharper image from all of my reading and looking at lord knows how many photos.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey man that’s really cool. I’m still undecided on a chart plotter fish finder. I really like the hummingbird side imaging. Just not sure yet, I guess I’ll cross that bridge when I get to it. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I researched these to death and when all was said and done, Lowrance is the better choice for saltwater and there SI/DI is different than HB. The Lowrance actually produces a clearer and sharper image from all of my reading and looking at lord knows how many photos.
Click to expand...


_Yeh man just not willing to part with 3K for a compo. My budget for a chart plotter/fish finder is right around the $1000 mark give or take a couple hundred. _


----------



## Badbagger

They make various sizes - 7" would be close to your budget. Same capabilities, just smaller screen.


----------



## bigwave

I would never give up the 3kw for the side imaging....speaking of depths past 150'. I have a question for you side image guys......Have ya'll tried the side imaging in deep water? The images that I have seen in shallow water are awesome, but we tried the side-image on the latest bad ass simrad in 800fsw and it sucked....the 3kw out preformed hands down. I do like the way the newer lowrance units look though....the demos you see in the store are impressive.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> They make various sizes - 7" would be close to your budget. Same capabilities, just smaller screen.



_Ok since you did all the research on that, what’s the best one I can get without going over $1200? Hook me up brother. :LOL2: _


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

An HDS 7 Gen 2 would hit you right around $900 in base form. You could then upgrade with structure scan down the road. 

The humminbird 858c HD DI is in the same range but you can't go from DI to SI. the 898c HD SI will break your $1200 budget, but only by about $100.


----------



## Bass n flats

Dave just to play devils advocate what would be the advantage of having side imaging on a flats boat? Most of our fishing is from sight or in water where you could see bottom. I could see having a bad ace gps but what would be benefits of the side imaging?


----------



## Country Dave

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> An HDS 7 Gen 2 would hit you right around $900 in base form. You could then upgrade with structure scan down the road.
> 
> The humminbird 858c HD DI is in the same range but you can't go from DI to SI. the 898c HD SI will break your $1200 budget, but only by about $100.



_Thanks Lowe 2072,

This is what I’ve heard about structure scan, Hummingbird Lowrance whatever. The bass and croppy guys love it and the saltwater guys, not so much. Again this is just what I’ve heard from a few of the saltwater guys. The clarity of the structure in saltwater or dirty water is know were like the pics you see on the commercials and the demo. 
I do most of my fishing pretty skinny I’m mostly sight fishing but I’d love to have a good look down when I’m on the reefs and stuff. _


----------



## Country Dave

Bass n flats said:


> Dave just to play devils advocate what would be the advantage of having side imaging on a flats boat? Most of our fishing is from sight or in water where you could see bottom. I could see having a bad ace gps but what would be benefits of the side imaging?



_Bass and flats I just saw you’re post and you’re right. 90% of my fishing is up shallow but I also love to snapper and grouper fish so sometimes I’m on the reef. _


----------



## Bass n flats

Country Dave said:


> Bass n flats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave just to play devils advocate what would be the advantage of having side imaging on a flats boat? Most of our fishing is from sight or in water where you could see bottom. I could see having a bad ace gps but what would be benefits of the side imaging?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bass and flats I just saw you’re post and you’re right. 90% of my fishing is up shallow but I also love to snapper and grouper fish so sometimes I’m on the reef. _
Click to expand...


That's kinda what I figured just wanted to see if I was missing a part of the equation.


----------



## bigwave

Hey Dave, what is the exact model your looking at.....I will price it for ya.......I can ask my rep for the best deal possible.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Hey Dave, what is the exact model your looking at.....I will price it for ya.......I can ask my rep for the best deal possible.




_Bro I really appreciate that I’m just not sure yet. It’s going to be one of the last things I do. I will let you know. Thanks........  _


----------



## Badbagger

I'll do some checking. I'd get the HDS 7 Gen2 Touch. The only thing you'd need to upgrade so side scan is a transducer which you can get down the road. Transducer is $249. The HB units don't hold up so well in SW. A fair amount of complaints on THT concerning corrosion etc in the HB connectors. In freshwater, great units. I'd still have gone Lowrance. I've stood by them both in WM and while it was a 1st generation Lowrance, the screen images were considerably better and quite noticeable.

SI is a GREAT tool used when used in the appropriate setting. Expecting SI to work in 800' of water is akin to using a sledge hammer to drive a finishing nail into that $500 cabinet door you are hanging in your kitchen. They'll work great when used in those depths up to about 150' deep give or take. 150' and under, they're the bomb and clearly show structure right down to 2' depths and you can figure on about 150' out from each side of the boat and yes, outstanding images in saltwater. If you don't mount the transducer correctly or have the wrong settings, it's going to look like crap. Using traditional sonar in say 6' of water is like pissing in the wind (unless that's your thing lol) and useless. You can mount the LSS-2 transducer (SI transducer) to your jackplate. In DEEP DEEP water say 800' give or take, using a 1kw thru hull transducer with CHIRP is the way to go on these and the Simrad units which are basically the same unit and both made by Navico.

In our application (fishing the flats) SI is an awesome tool from my research and I'm here to tell you, I'd NEVER spend that kind of cash without months of tireless research. A friend in South Africa is a beta tester for Navico and has tested these thoroughly as has another friend in Norway who has 3 of these and also the Simrad units on two of his boats and uses these in 1000' ft of water routinely. He's also a beta tester for Navico. I picked their brains over so much it isn't funny :mrgreen: 

I'll see what I can do for prices on the HDS 7 Gen 2 Touch for ya.


----------



## bigwave

Good info BB, I really have no clue when it comes to SI....I just know what I know from trial and error. On the boat we ride on we have a 3kw with chirp and it is the way to go in deep water........especially the new HD stuff. The tecnology is finally making it to the civilian market.......you should see what they have on subs.....talk about SI...........you could see the sea lice on the whales back at any depth........


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks. Dave I checked with my source. I can get you an HDS 7 Gen 2 Touch WITH the Side Scan LSS-2 Transducer for $1609 shipped. Without it, $1400 and you can add the transducer later. This is WITH the 83/200 sonar transducer and mapping.


----------



## Badbagger

Dave since you have SOOO much free time :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

When you can, go to the site below and sign up and you'll learn a LOT of info on the Touch and Non-Touch Units. I spent hours and hours reading and asking questions. It's a Bass Boat Forum for FW and a lot of professionals there with a LOT of great info on these units.

https://www.bbcboards.net/lowrance-garmin-sonar-gps/


----------



## Country Dave

_Quick update,

Well it’s not out of the norm for me to overthink things and these transom supports brackets were no exception. However the only real challenge was getting the angles right. 

I removed the jack plate “It was never bolted in” so I could mount the inner peace of the aluminum plate and drill those holes using the existing holes I recently drilled in the transom as a guide. Next I’m going to mount the jack plate and bolt it down then, drill my through hull for the livewell pump. After that I will weld the for mentioned support brackets in place. 
It looks like it would be really difficult to drill the through hull for the livewell pump correctly with the brackets in place. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Really looks great


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave =D> I CAN SO relate to over thinking. It's called OCD :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,
That was the final peace to the transom puzzle. Moving forward……………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## lbhansford

ive used both lowrance and hummins for mostly salt and a little fresh up here in the Chesapeake. I will tell you I personally like the humminbird ALOT more. Make sure to get the new HD version or it was too dimly lit on sunny day in my opinion. I personally feel that for the range and conditions i was fishing most often (rocks and structure around bridge tunnels and wrecks) the 898c SI HD is the best for the money. Works very well in the 10 to 80 ft depth range. Doesnt get much deeper around these parts. I also used a lowrance down image for a while and wasnt that pleased. not nearly the detail for deeper objects. again just staying my personally opinion.


----------



## Country Dave

lbhansford said:


> ive used both lowrance and hummins for mostly salt and a little fresh up here in the Chesapeake. I will tell you I personally like the humminbird ALOT more. Make sure to get the new HD version or it was too dimly lit on sunny day in my opinion. I personally feel that for the range and conditions i was fishing most often (rocks and structure around bridge tunnels and wrecks) the 898c SI HD is the best for the money. Works very well in the 10 to 80 ft depth range. Doesnt get much deeper around these parts. I also used a lowrance down image for a while and wasnt that pleased. not nearly the detail for deeper objects. again just staying my personally opinion.



_Thanks lbhansford, I think I’ve got it figured out. I’m just going to get the transducer for my Garmin and I have something special planed for the GPS/mapping. :mrgreen: 

I’ve settled the weight issues of a 400lbs motor. I called Lowe boats and told them that I was going to repower with a Merc 80hp 4 stroke that weighs 399 lbs and they said no problem, they don’t have a weight limit on that transom. Well as you know I’ve rebuilt/beefed up the transom and I’m, not at all concerned about the weight or the 35 extra ponies of the Yam 115. 

Between the float pods and the new transom I think I’m good there. However my concern is how shallow I’m going to be able to run. I know she is going to float skinny I’m hoping she will float in like 4to 6 inches with the motor tilted up. My 14484 floated in spit. I would literally float by birds standing in the flats. 
I’ve got the jack plate and I’m probably going to send out the lower unit and get a low water pick up. With that and a 4 blade small diameter prop with a bunch of pitch, and a modified skeg I’m hoping to run 6 to7 inches. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Quick update,
> 
> Well it’s not out of the norm for me to overthink things and these transom supports brackets were no exception. However the only real challenge was getting the angles right.
> 
> I removed the jack plate “It was never bolted in” so I could mount the inner peace of the aluminum plate and drill those holes using the existing holes I recently drilled in the transom as a guide. Next I’m going to mount the jack plate and bolt it down then, drill my through hull for the livewell pump. After that I will weld the for mentioned support brackets in place.
> It looks like it would be really difficult to drill the through hull for the livewell pump correctly with the brackets in place. _


Dave, the build is looking killer, I have been following it and plan on starting on the bracing for a flush deck on mine tomorrow. I just got my aluminum yesterday and I am starting my unofficial build thread tomorrow or at least pics then the thread at night.
As far as finding your angles for the transom braces, you did great but to make it easier next time (or for anyone reading this and doing something similar) try cutting your brace about 2-3"" longer than it needs to be and cut ends square. Lay it at whatever angle you want it at and then take another scrap piece and lay one flat on the transom and another flat on the floor(or rib height where you are bracing) and scribe a line off the pieces onto the brace and then cut the angles on a chop saw and use it for a pattern for the other(s) after you tweak the length. All you have to do is cut off at the same angle and make it fit perfectly at all angles and length. Its just the old "scribe trick" I used a lot when framing houses, building cabinets, laying tile and fabricating aluminum rolling shutters for hurricane protection. It is a universal technique to fit lots of parts at odd angles.
Hope I helped!


----------



## bigwave

As far as finding your angles for the transom braces, you did great but to make it easier next time (or for anyone reading this and doing something similar) try cutting your brace about 2-3"" longer than it needs to be and cut ends square. Lay it at whatever angle you want it at and then take another scrap piece and lay one flat on the transom and another flat on the floor(or rib height where you are bracing) and scribe a line off the pieces onto the brace and then cut the angles on a chop saw and use it for a pattern for the other(s) after you tweak the length. All you have to do is cut off at the same angle and make it fit perfectly at all angles and length. Its just the old "scribe trick" I used a lot when framing houses, building cabinets, laying tile and fabricating aluminum rolling shutters for hurricane protection. It is a universal technique to fit lots of parts at odd angles.
Hope I helped![/quote]

I am a visual guy, you would not have a pic of the above technique. I would like to learn this but just cant grasp some things without hands on or visual. 

Hey Dave any updates?


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks Smackdaddy,

Appreciate the encouragement and the tip. I’m a lot like bigwave in the sense that I’ve got to put my hands on it for sure. I understand the concept and I’m going to try it next time. I almost always use a piece of wood and make a template from that. Wood is relatively cheap compared to aluminum stock. That’s what I did for the braces. If I mess up a piece of wood it’s not too big of a deal. That’s my tip for the day. :LOL2: Make a template and if it fits good use it to trace out whatever it is you’re fabing. 

Kevin I got my livewell pump and pickup today. Rule 800GPH pump and T-H Marine EZ pump pickup. I drilled the transom to install the pump. I always hate drilling through the transom. Anyway it’s so freaking hot outside I’m taking a little break. _


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave. That transom is thick as a bitch lol.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looks great Dave. That transom is thick as a bitch lol.



_Thick as a bitch, love it. _ :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Quick update,

I notched out the bottom of the vertical transom supports so they lay over the floor ribs. Now they have just a little more bite. I also prepped the mounting plate were the top of the supports are going to be welded. I’m going to try and weld them tomorrow night. 

I was able to cut out a peace of 0.125 that I’m mounting in the center bottom of the bench to support the bottom of the livewell. It’s just a bed like I made for the fuel tank. I didn’t want the livewell to be only supported from the screws at the top of the flange and the rest of it hanging in midair. 

Once I cut the opening in the bench for the livewell and removed the foam the bench was not as rigged, I expected that. I cut 1x1 squares out of 5/8 ply and pined them up under each side of the bench supported by two 2x4s notched at the bottom over the ribs and held in place by brackets. My 220 lbs. has to walk around on it. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Looks solid! I wish I had an aluminum welding machine.


----------



## Country Dave

smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks solid! I wish I had an aluminum welding machine.



_Thanks SD,

My friend is the welder; he’s been teaching me how to weld aluminum. I’m not bad with an oxygen acetylene torch but welding aluminum is quite a different story. I’ll tell you this much, if it doesn’t have to be the prettiest looking welds the wire feed is the way to go. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks solid! I wish I had an aluminum welding machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks SD,
> 
> My friend is the welder; he’s been teaching me how to weld aluminum. I’m not bad with an oxygen acetylene torch but welding aluminum is quite a different story. I’ll tell you this much, if it doesn’t have to be the prettiest looking welds the wire feed is the way to go. _ :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I worked at a custom aluminum shop for several years and learned to weld Tig, i wish I could justify owning both a mig and tig machine! I bought 800 rivets for my build and used about 600 already. Thank God for pneumatic rivet guns. Your build is looking very nice!


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave, yer moving right along and thinking things out =D>


----------



## bigwave

Looking good, I have one suggestion though.....I spend a good bit of time on large offshore vessels and when it come to your livewell pump I would recommend putting a good ball valve inline between the pump and the intake. Do not go cheap on the valve either, get a brass one with ss handle. It almost never happens but if you break the fittings or you have a hose come off, you will be pumping water directly into the hulll. The shut off will come in handy in the case of a failure. Looking real good......I still have to mount my transducer so I feel your pain when it come to putting holes below the water line.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks Kevin,

I was just talking to a friend about that. I wasn’t too worried about the inlet shaft cracking or breaking because the transom is pretty thick although I’ve seen that. I have also heard of the pumps popping out of the pump body and that’s what scares me. Yes going to install a good through hull shut of valve on the inlet side of the pump. 

Yeh drilling through the transom always sucks. That’s the one place you don’t want to drill of center or mess up. When I plumed the livewell on my Mako I drilled to low and couldn’t get the pump in. 
I just but the pump on the other side and used that hole as the outlet. Measure twice cut once. :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I got over to my buddies shop tonight and welded up the supports. I’m real happy with the way the transom turned out. I’m 100% confident it’s going to be more than enough handle the 115. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Really looking great! Was the boat originally a 75 horse rating? I can't wait to see the 115 on it!


----------



## Country Dave

Pweisbrod said:


> Really looking great! Was the boat originally a 75 horse rating? I can't wait to see the 115 on it!



_Me too :LOL2: 

It was 50 HP TILLER or 80 HP CONSOLE _


----------



## Country Dave

_I think I took about 35lbs off this hull and added about 100lbs that’s including the jack plate. So let’s say I added a net total of 65lbs. Here is what Beavertail says about its float pods._

*“Up to 200 Lbs of extra flotation
Eliminates the negative performance associated with the weight of a 4-stroke air-cooled motor
Eliminates tail drag associated with shallow water running (Boats float virtually flat & draft considerably less, giving you almost unlimited capabilities in shallow water)
Dramatically increases out of the hole take off
Funnels water to the propeller in the shallowest of environments (giving you the ability to start out & get on plane in conditions like you never have before)
Eliminates virtually all transom back splash
You'll no longer have to worry about over-turning your mud motor (Performance Pods act as a stop to help eliminate uncontrolled spins))
Reduces engine laboring
Reduces fuel consumption
Compliments engine power trim”*

_ So if my math is right I’m 135lbs lighter. OK I know that’s not a true number but I think my point is well taken. I’m sure I sound like a broken record but I’m just trying to account for the extra 140 pounds of motor. But let’s forget about that for a minute. This hull was designed to carry a battery and fuel tank in the rear compartment right in front of the transom, not unlike many Jon boats.
Battery 60 lbs, Fuel at least another 100lbs. So if I did nothing other than move the battery and fuel tank forward, and that’s what I did, I’m talking about 160lbs of the stern. That’s my extra motor weight and more. But in addition to that if Beavertail’s claims about the pods are accurate well then I’m golden. :mrgreen: 
Any of you all have a heavy motor and float pods? _


----------



## Badbagger

Sounds logical and I'm gonna be azz end heavy lol with 240+ pounds of battery. Well half of that under the console and add another 70 lbs for the jackplate.
Damn glad the Etec is as light as it is.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Sounds logical and I'm gonna be azz end heavy lol with 240+ pounds of battery. Well half of that under the console and add another 70 lbs for the jackplate.
> Damn glad the Etec is as light as it is.



_Yeh man I think you’ll be fine,
I think they’re going to float and run as well as expected. Well I got my hull recertified and received my placard today. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

I can't wait to see that motor on it. Wish I had money for a 115 on mine! Your rigs is gonna scoot. You are going to like those pods, I have been around them in duck hunting applications, I think you'll be very happy you put them on with that motor. You should have counteracted the weight and then some.


----------



## WildCard07

Did you have to go through the coast Guard to get it re-certified or through the manufacturer?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Dave, with any float pods or air space inside a boat hull you gain 60 pounds of floatation per cubic foot of volume but keep in mind that is ONLY if that air space is at or below the water line. With pods only the part of the pods that is below the water line actually floats any more weight. If your boat drafts 8" at the transom before you add pods and you have all the gear, motor etc on your boat, the pods that are 8" deep are all you really need unless you plan on adding extra weight at the transom. That is how I understand it at least.


----------



## Country Dave

Pweisbrod said:


> I can't wait to see that motor on it. Wish I had money for a 115 on mine! Your rigs is gonna scoot. You are going to like those pods, I have been around them in duck hunting applications, I think you'll be very happy you put them on with that motor. You should have counteracted the weight and then some.



_Thanks Pweisbrod,
I’m really glad I decided to put them on. I think it’s going to make all the difference. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

WildCard07 said:


> Did you have to go through the coast Guard to get it re-certified or through the manufacturer?



_P.M. me and I’ll give you all the info. _


----------



## Country Dave

smackdaddy53 said:


> Dave, with any float pods or air space inside a boat hull you gain 60 pounds of floatation per cubic foot of volume but keep in mind that is ONLY if that air space is at or below the water line. With pods only the part of the pods that is below the water line actually floats any more weight. If your boat drafts 8" at the transom before you add pods and you have all the gear, motor etc on your boat, the pods that are 8" deep are all you really need unless you plan on adding extra weight at the transom. That is how I understand it at least.




_Thanks SD,

I got that and it makes sense but the pods do something else without being submerged. They add surface area and help to displace more water. Simply put the additional surface area makes the boat longer. Just as a 19 foot long boat with the same width as a 17 foot long boat will support more weight. 
Having that extra surface area wrapped around the motor so to speak is really going to help. It’s like moving the motor forward in the boat. Kind of like this. _


----------



## WildCard07

PM Sent Dave.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, with any float pods or air space inside a boat hull you gain 60 pounds of floatation per cubic foot of volume but keep in mind that is ONLY if that air space is at or below the water line. With pods only the part of the pods that is below the water line actually floats any more weight. If your boat drafts 8" at the transom before you add pods and you have all the gear, motor etc on your boat, the pods that are 8" deep are all you really need unless you plan on adding extra weight at the transom. That is how I understand it at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks SD,
> 
> I got that and it makes sense but the pods do something else without being submerged. They add surface area and help to displace more water. Simply put the additional surface area makes the boat longer. Just as a 19 foot long boat with the same width as a 17 foot long boat will support more weight.
> Having that extra surface area wrapped around the motor so to speak is really going to help. It’s like moving the motor forward in the boat. Kind of like this. _
Click to expand...

Definitely on the same page brother!


----------



## Country Dave

_Well my official unofficial deadline has come and gone with the closing of the month. Yeh I was really hoping to have it close to being wrapped up by now but chit happens. :LOL2: 

Big push this weekend though. In fact I’m not even going into the office at all on Monday. So I’m going to have 3 full days to turn and burn. I’ve already told my family and girlfriend I’m not going to be available so don’t look for me. Lots of pics and hopefully lots of progress. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

That's awesome Dave. Once I get the Ark back, I've got untold hours of work ahead of me. I was an am hoping for an end of April splash but the weather is a major factor as well. The weather up here as well as down with my Linex team is key. Especially at Linex. He just sent me a text and the exterior has been primed and they'll be spraying the exterior of the hull later today. He pulled some strings with the folks at KTM Canvas who are local to him and they can meet my deadline and have a bimini done for me by the end of day next Wednesday. The beam of the boat is so damn wide that he doesn't want to use aluminum for the frame so the cost sky rockets. Nothing comes easy as you know and just when you have a plan together, it goes in the crapper #-o . I'll kick back and wait to enjoy the progress photos as you put em up =D>


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> That's awesome Dave. Once I get the Ark back, I've got untold hours of work ahead of me. I was an am hoping for an end of April splash but the weather is a major factor as well. The weather up here as well as down with my Linex team is key. Especially at Linex. He just sent me a text and the exterior has been primed and they'll be spraying the exterior of the hull later today. He pulled some strings with the folks at KTM Canvas who are local to him and they can meet my deadline and have a bimini done for me by the end of day next Wednesday. The beam of the boat is so damn wide that he doesn't want to use aluminum for the frame so the cost sky rockets. Nothing comes easy as you know and just when you have a plan together, it goes in the crapper #-o . I'll kick back and wait to enjoy the progress photos as you put em up =D>



_
BB that’s just about my timeframe as well,

I feel you on the all the chit that pops up. Sometimes it’s just unavoidable. I like the challenges but the expense, not so much. :LOL2: I’m just thankful that I can usually figure it out. I made sure my portside vertical transom support was set back enough for the live well pump to clear and it was until I remembered I had to rotate it to screw it in to the ball valve. 

Well needless to say not enough clearance. I sat there and stared at it for like ten minutes before I figured out a fairly easy fix. I try to think everything through before I do it and most of the time it works that way but on occasion challenges pop up. I’m sure they will be more before it’s all said and done. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I got a little jump on my project today,

I mixed up some epoxy resin and coated the exposed wood were I cut the access hole for the inlet side of the livewell pump. I taped the hole off on the back side of the transom so the resin wouldn’t run down on the transom. When I removed the tape this evening the resin cured but it puddled a little in the center. 

I just used my dermal and a grinding attachment to clean it up a bit. I also made a socket to hold the through hull fitting in place while I torqued it down on the other side. Ok 5200 the chit out of it and installed the EZ pump pick up. One thing checked of the list 75 or so to go. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave =D>


----------



## Pweisbrod

That does look pretty sweet!


----------



## bigwave

This is going to get good...... opcorn:


----------



## Country Dave

_I was hoping that the first blood I got on the boat was from a nice snook or red but not from me. “Aluminum is sharp” :LOL2: 

Well in spite of cutting the crap out of my finger and having to run all over town looking for some hardware I thought I already had, I got a little done. I sanded the rear decks in prep for the Seadek. I painted the rear storage area were ironically I won’t be storing anything. :LOL2: I got most of the framing done, just going to add a couple of supports tomorrow. 

It’s so tedious I measure, cut, and drill pieces of 0.125 that I back the square tube with for added support so it’s like doing everything twice. I’m not complaining it is what it is and it has to be done. 
I was also able to make the riser for my console and I had to get and fit some adapters for the livewell pump. I made sure there was plenty of clearance for the pump and there was until I realized I had to rotate it to screw it in to the ball valve/through hull shutoff valve. Quick fix though. More pics tomorrow. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Lookin sharp!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Very nice Dave! Aluminum is super sharp, especially little burrs hangin on around a hole you just drilled or piece you cut. My hands are scarred up like crazy from when I used to fab aluminum hurricane shutters, boat accessories and whatnot. Its inevitable!


----------



## bigwave

Looking real nice Dave, The inside transom turned out great. Looks better than factory, paint looks good too. I can't wait till you hang the engine.....everything looks well thought out and coming together nicely. =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Great job Dave =D> By the way, watch out for aluminum it does bite back and don't ask me how I know :LOL2: Made my list yesterday and it's a long one lmao. I may be done by the fall :shock:


----------



## jt25

Man your boat is going to be great. Can't wait to see some more.


----------



## Badbagger

Dave, where are you buying the SeaDeck from ? I'm going to have a custom pad made up with the boat name and attach it to the console.

Thanks


----------



## Country Dave

_Well I’ve said it before and I’m sure you ‘all will agree, it never seems like you get as much done as you hope for,

Cutting my finger really slowed me down; it was like working with one hand. Every time I banged it against something it sent me through the roof. I got kind of a late start on Sunday and I took a bit of a break in the afternoon to watch a couple of fishing shows. I had to get my fix. :LOL2: Girlfriend stopped by last night to take me to dinner and then we watched the Country Music Awards. So I didn’t really work bell to bell but all things consider I’m happy with the progress. 
He’s a few pics. _


----------



## WildCard07

That's a clean build Dave! I love your attention to detail.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Clean as a whistle. When you get this thing done im going to come visit you for sure! LOL.


----------



## walleyejoe

Awsume job Daved =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Nice, really really NICE work! Dunno if you've given it any thought yet but betting you have, what are you going to do for rod holders ? I've planned out my gunnell mount holders but need a couple of them for trolling rods when we troll for grouper on the flats. Grouper on the flats up here in 20' of water is off the chain and they be some good eatin lol.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks for the vote of confidence guys, much appreciated. :mrgreen: 

BB I just saw your other post and I’m not sure who I’m going to get the Seadek from but I am sure I want it custom fitted. I heard Bob from Shallow Water Customs is getting a C&C machine to custom cut Seadek. I know him and he kind of owes me a favor so hopefully he will have it when I’m ready. Check out is shop. https://www.shallowwatercustoms.com 

As far as rod holders, I’m probably not going to have any except the ones on the sides of my console. I don’t do a lot of trolling but when I do troll for shallow water grouper I have one person holding a rod on the starboard side and I hold one in my left hand out the port side while I’m driving. It’s the best, you get a 25 inch plush Gag and it just about ribs the rod out of your hands. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Dave and you're right, damn fish will rip the rod out of your hands and keep going :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave

Looking real nice dave.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks Kevin, chipping away at it. Did you splash yours yet? _


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Awesome progress, top notch Dave! drooling....


----------



## bigwave

Country Dave said:


> _Thanks Kevin, chipping away at it. Did you splash yours yet? _


This weekend..... =D> these fronts need to stop though.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks DOBSONFLY,

Kevin we need to be fishing the pre front conditions. The day before the front’s the fish get there feed on. When the front roles through forget about it they get lock jaw. _


----------



## bigwave

Yea I hear ya on the pre front fishing......the fishing is really starting to get going here....cobia,tarpon on the beach now, the flats are good a day before the front and a few days after if it warms right back up. I am almost ready to start the night time thing......no one on my spots at 2am.....if its not too windy I hope to post a pic of my boat on the water this weekend. Our largest kingfish tournament is the following weekend, I will be fishing that with a buddy. I don't usually fish for King Mackeral, but for 20 grand I will. The captains party is a blast too. If anyone is in the area on this weekend I would advise going to the weigh in. There should be over 250 boats in the tournament.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Yea I hear ya on the pre front fishing......the fishing is really starting to get going here....cobia,tarpon on the beach now, the flats are good a day before the front and a few days after if it warms right back up. I am almost ready to start the night time thing......no one on my spots at 2am.....if its not too windy I hope to post a pic of my boat on the water this weekend. Our largest kingfish tournament is the following weekend, I will be fishing that with a buddy. I don't usually fish for King Mackeral, but for 20 grand I will. The captains party is a blast too. If anyone is in the area on this weekend I would advise going to the weigh in. There should be over 250 boats in the tournament.




H_ey man that’s awesome bro, catch um up. I don’t do a lot of offshore much anymore,” pretty much addicted to the flats” but we’ve got some smoker kings over here on the east coast for sure. Where and when is the weigh in, maybe I’ll stop by. _


----------



## bigwave

The weigh in will be Saturday April 27th Maderia Beach, FL.....the Captains party is Thursday 25th. You can find the info on www.OldSaltFishing.org.......I also fish the old salt loop tournament for marlin, that one is my favorite and I take vacation to do it. The Kingfish tournament is really fun and kid friendly.....the old salts do a good deed for the charity's they support.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey man that’s awesome,
You never know I might pop in, if I do I’ll give you a heads up. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I had a few minutes last night so I fabed up a couple of support brackets. I just wanted to sure up the rear section of the framing. It’s was only supported at the ends. It probably would have been ok to support my 215lbs but it never hurts to have things on the rigged side. 

I also rigged up a bracket for the livewell pump. It probably would have been ok as well. It doesn’t weigh much and it will be supported by the outlet hose that’s going to go from the pump through the back of the bench to the outlet on the livewell. I insulated the bracket with a piece of rubber so when the pump is running it won’t reverberate through the hull. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Looks great Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks great Dave!



_Thanks SD,
How is Pole dancer coming? _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks SD,
> How is Pole dancer coming? _
Click to expand...

Picked up some tempress hatches yesterday for about half price. I am laying them out right now and ill post pics on my thread asap.


----------



## Badbagger

Looks GREAT Dave !


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looks GREAT Dave !



_Thanks brother,
Chipping away at it. I’m in the office tomorrow but I’m going to work on the livewell a little tonight. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Looks great man. You better hang on to this one for a while, you are really hammering the details!


----------



## Pweisbrod

Looks great man. You better hang on to this one for a while, you are really hammering the details!


----------



## Country Dave

Pweisbrod said:


> Looks great man. You better hang on to this one for a while, you are really hammering the details!



_Thanks brother,

Yes I’m going to keep it for a while. Doesn’t mean I’m not going to get something else as well. :LOL2: I really want to build one for my oldest grandson, he’s 7 now. Hopefully he will take interest and we can build it together. _


----------



## Country Dave

_These are a few pics I pulled off another forum members build thread and one from mine. This is why I’m not a proponent of foam, closed cell or not. This is typical and it happens when moister gets trapped between wood and aluminum or foam and aluminum. It can’t evaporate and it’s even worse if the aluminum is bare. _


----------



## Badbagger

Excellent example and a great lesson for all, good info Dave.


----------



## Country Dave

_Doing a little pluming today,

I have a box full of through-hull fittings so I thought I would put them to good use. I don’t want any issues with the fuel lines chaffing on the edges of the aluminum so I used a couple to run the fuel line through. Out of the tank and through the bench to the filter/water separator. _


----------



## Badbagger

Great idea, the last thing you need are headaches and a simple preventive measure =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_
I installed my livewell drain. I used a through-hull with a 1 1/8 outlet. I’m running a 800 GPH livewell pump so I’m going to be moving some water and don’t want to overwhelm the drain and have the well overflow. It’s going to be on a timer and if the drain can’t keep up I’ll just have to regulate with the ball valve by simply closing the valve some and restring the intake. I don’t think it’s going to be an issue. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I also got my bilge pump today. 1100 GPH. That was the biggest I could find in a 12 volt. _


----------



## Badbagger

The countdown to the splashdown =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Badbagger

The beast I have doesn't have a livewell and I went back and forth and opted not to add one. I'll invariably end up doing some form of a cooler livewell to hold pinfish when we hunt Mr. Grouper but I'll predominantly troll the Mann's Stretch 25 on the flats in about 25'.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks bro,

Chipping away at it. I do the majority of my fishing up really shallow with soft plastics but when the bites slows there’s nothing like a frisky live shrimp or white bait to entice a snook or red. I love to snapper and grouper fish as well so a livewell was a must. 
When I built/restored my mako there was no room for a livewell so I did the cooler thing and it worked just fine. If you go that wrought let me know I thing I still have the pics somewhere. _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Dave, see if you can find those pics :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

Looking good Dave, great idea with the thru-hull fittings.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Looking good Dave, great idea with the thru-hull fittings.




_Thanks Kevin,
Yours look great, glad you got to splash it. Now let’s go replace that impeller. Done yet……. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

yea yea tonight.......


----------



## Country Dave

_Waiting for my “Flowrite” power stream aerator to get here so I can finish rigging my livewell. _ :mrgreen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9alLlfFgNWQ


----------



## Country Dave

_I know you guys that fish offshore have probably heard about this,

Painting the live bait well blue helps keep the bait calm, and keeping them calm help keep them friskier and alive longer. And while I would never paint the inside of a polyethylene bait tank in fear of the toxins from the paint killing the bait I’m going to paint the outside. 
The tank is somewhat transparent and while I’m not sure exactly how much it would help, I know it can’t hurt. When it comes to fishing I want ever possible advantage I can. when I fish live bait I want them frisky………………………………… :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Hey Dave, I have seen on more than one occasion people using thin pvc board on the inside of square wells....I am not sure where they get it, but you can block behind the corners and put a nice radius on each corner, then they simply glue or glass the very thin board to the side of the well, except for the corners. I have also seen where they use 3-4 in pipe in the corners for support. I have seen it in light blue and it looked very nice.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Hey Dave, I have seen on more than one occasion people using thin pvc board on the inside of square wells....I am not sure where they get it, but you can block behind the corners and put a nice radius on each corner, then they simply glue or glass the very thin board to the side of the well, except for the corners. I have also seen where they use 3-4 in pipe in the corners for support. I have seen it in light blue and it looked very nice.




_Thanks bro I might end up doing something like that. I was just doing the math and the 800GPH works out to be about a 5gallon bucket of water about every 23 seconds. No way my single drain is going to keep up. Looks like I’m going to have to plum an overflow, and a damn big one at that…………………………………. :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

I am with you on the big overflow. IMO changing as much water as possible in a short time is what bait likes.....the venturi tube you showed earlier is nice, but I would rather have that water flowing through the entire system in a quick cycle.....especially for fragile baits like threadfins and speedo's.......that and the scum goes out of the tank thus making the bait happier. When we do our offshore tournaments we will have over 100 baits that we need to keep alive for 4 days. The wells are huge and we use twin 1600 gph pumps. Keep hacking you guys are so close.....BB has to be loosing his mind by now...... 8)


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> I am with you on the big overflow. IMO changing as much water as possible in a short time is what bait likes.....the venturi tube you showed earlier is nice, but I would rather have that water flowing through the entire system in a quick cycle.....especially for fragile baits like threadfins and speedo's.......that and the scum goes out of the tank thus making the bait happier. When we do our offshore tournaments we will have over 100 baits that we need to keep alive for 4 days. The wells are huge and we use twin 1600 gph pumps. Keep hacking you guys are so close.....BB has to be loosing his mind by now...... 8)



_
Thanks bro,

Yeh I’m with you on moving the water that’s why I got the 800GPH pump. I think I can have both. I just love the idea of continually oxygenating the water with that venturi tube. I wish I was the one who thought that system up. :LOL2: Making sure the system has adequate flow is the key for sure. 
I got the pump for it now I just have to make sure I can get it draining good. 

I already added another drain/overflow. I’ve just have to 5200 it in and I don’t feel like playing with that chit tonight. I also now have to find another matching through hull fitting like the one I have. Can’t have two through hull fitting side by side that don’t match. :LOL2: Anyway now I’ve got to drill another hole in the side of the hull, prep it and 5200 the chit out of it. Slow and steady wins the race, that’s what I keep telling myself. :mrgreen: 
I’m sure BB is chopping at the bit. _


----------



## Badbagger

Mind, what mind :shock:


----------



## jvanhees

_
Thanks bro,

Yeh I’m with you on moving the water that’s why I got the 800GPH pump. I think I can have both. I just love the idea of continually oxygenating the water with that venturi tube. I wish I was the one who thought that system up. :LOL2: Making sure the system has adequate flow is the key for sure. 
I got the pump for it now I just have to make sure I can get it draining good. 

I already added another drain/overflow. I’ve just have to 5200 it in and I don’t feel like playing with that chit tonight. I also now have to find another matching through hull fitting like the one I have. Can’t have two through hull fitting side by side that don’t match. :LOL2: Anyway now I’ve got to drill another hole in the side of the hull, prep it and 5200 the chit out of it. Slow and steady wins the race, that’s what I keep telling myself. :mrgreen: 
I’m sure BB is chopping at the bit. _[/quote]


Looking great so far, and clean!!! 800gph is a lot, but I understand why you guys use these larger ones. I think the one for my pond waterfall is 800GPH :shock: What a nice livewell to be chillin in bait fish!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks jvanhees,

I’m hoping to have the live bait well completed this weekend if I get all my parts. That will be a pretty big step. Just chipping a way at it. Most of the stuff that’s left is hopeful going to go fast. _


----------



## bigwave

Hey Dave look at my post in the motor section and give me you thoughts please.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Hey Dave look at my post in the motor section and give me you thoughts please.



_Check your post. _


----------



## jvanhees

Country Dave said:


> _Hey thanks jvanhees,
> 
> I’m hoping to have the live bait well completed this weekend if I get all my parts. That will be a pretty big step. Just chipping a way at it. *Most of the stuff that’s left is hopeful going to go fast.* _



I wish I knew what that even meant!! lol so far out on mine. Good to see yours coming to a completed project


----------



## Country Dave

_I received my through hull fittings and inlet fill tube from "Flow-Rite" today,

Now I have everything I need to install, rig and complete my livewell installation. Going to my grandson’s baseball games in the morning, games are back to back. After that we will get a bite to eat so I won’t be home until 2:00 or so. Then it’s on. :LOL2: I have all day Sunday as well so it’s going to get done. I got a little start tonight and painted the outside of the livewell. _

javascript:newPopup('https://www.flow-rite.com/files/file/video/psa_video.html');


----------



## bigwave

Looks good Dave, correct me if I am wrong......are you ever going to see the sides of the livewell? Dang dude you have thought every inch of your project out.....keep moving on...... =D>


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Looks good Dave, correct me if I am wrong......are you ever going to see the sides of the livewell? Dang dude you have thought every inch of your project out.....keep moving on...... =D>




_LOL Yes I’m going to see the sides “all 4 of them” and the bottom from the inside only,

I painted the outside light blue only because the polly livewell tank is somewhat transparent. So from the inside the tank looks light blue so the bait will feel at home. It keeps them calm and they last longer. 
Did you fix you’re Johnson problem yet? :LOL2: Did you get the shift linkage disconnected? _


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey bro no way I’m going to be able to run up there tomorrow. My boys have back to back games and there probably not going to be over until noon. Good luck, catch um up……….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

I am out to work right now.....call me if your in the area......I willl pm my phone number.


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Livewell parts look great, be excited to see the final install and assembly. 8)


----------



## Country Dave

DOBSONFLY said:


> Livewell parts look great, be excited to see the final install and assembly. 8)



_
Thanks DOBSONFLY,

Well it’s been a bit problematic. Between the inclement weather and not having much time to work on her it’s proving to be painfully slow. :LOL2: I ran into a few interference issues that I had to work out and that slowed down the process as well. 
I did however make some good progress and should be wrapping up that part of the build soon. The fill pump in mounted and plumed complete with ball/shutoff valve. 

Both the drain through hull fittings have been installed and 5200 in. The livewell itself is plumed and ready to go. I just finished the LED back lighting last night. It’s pretty bright I can’t wait to see how it looks from inside the livewell when the lights are on. 
The livewell is transparent so I painted the outside of it light blue. I think it’s going to look pretty cool when it’s back lit. 
I have to pick up one fitting that I’m missing and cut some supports and then I can assemble it. Completion and pics in the next couple of days. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Backlit light blue livewell!?! Sounds interesting.


----------



## Country Dave

_Glad to have the livebait well completed,

It’s been a bit problematic to say the least but the only thing that’s really important is the finished product and I’m pretty happy with it. Every time I turned around I had interference issues but I got creative and was able to figure out a fix. 

I ripped a 2x4 to get some strips and epoxied them to the top of the inside cutout for the livewell. I was concerned about the weight of a full livewell only being held by screw going through the lip of the bench plate. So now they are going through the lip and a one inch strip of wood. It felt real sold, no way is it going to rip through. 

LED lights worked out good as well. I painted some inconstancies on the outside of the well to try and make it as realistic as possible. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Wow, looks great!


----------



## DOBSONFLY

The live well came out awesome CD! The night photo with the lights on is absolutely awesome! :beer:


----------



## Badbagger

Nice work Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey guys thanks for the vote of conifidene :mrgreen: 

The first issue I had with the livebait well had to do more with me being somewhat naïve about the sheer volume of water an 800GPH pump displaces. When I started doing the math and realized it’s a little over 5 gallons every 30 seconds or so I realized the single siphon drain tube wasn’t going to be enough so I decided to add a secondary overflow drain. I can regulate the intake by partially closing the ball valve and I might still have to do that.

Anyway I had to find the right through hull fitting and drain fitting and that was just time consuming more than anything else. The primary drain fitting that the tube goes into had to be modified to fit. The manufacture of the tank puts raised rigges in the bottom of the tank to make it stronger and more rigged so you can only mount the fitting in the corners. That fine that’s where I wanted it anyway but I used the big outlets 1 1/8 so the flange was hitting on the ridge and it wouldn’t lay flat, so I had to trim the flange so it would lay flat and seal. 

Then when I test fitted the tank the corner of the tank would not sit down flush because the pipe portion of the drain fitting was hitting the bottom of the hull. I trimmed it back some but it still wasn’t clearing enough.   I had to stick a wooden dowel in the tube and put my heat gun on it and gently bend it strait. It worked. : )
It was pretty much the same kind of issue with the fill pipe. It had to be mounted above the step in the tank so the height would be right. It has to be above the water line so in can draw in air. Well once I did that and test fitted the tank again the nut that hold the pipe to the tank was hitting the top of the bench cutout and not allowing the tank to fit correctly. : ( Thank God I didn’t 5200 it yet. 

I removed it and trim the nut. After that I also had to trim out a section of the lid and the lid flange to fit around the fill pipe fitting. I also felt better about having the screws anchored through more than the 0.125 aluminum so I cut, treated and urethaned wood strips to the underside of the bench cutout to run the screws through. I would have through bolted it but there wasn’t any way to access the backside of it short off gutting holes in the bench and I just didn’t want to do that and risk compromising the structural rigidity of the bench. _ _The only thing left now is to put a little screen on the overflow so shrimp and small baits don’t sneak out. :mrgreen:_


----------



## Pweisbrod

Looks good. I had to modify the old live well stuff from 5/8 to the newer style 3/4" and to cut and drill and finagle a bunch of stuff to make it work too. It's a process!


----------



## Country Dave

_I did a few tests on the live bait well this morning,

The first thing I did was fill the well up do the drains. I wanted to see were the water level was going to be and its pretty good, maybe a tad high but I can adjust that by cutting down the siphon tube. I let the water sit in the tank for a while to check for any leaks. No leaks anywhere :mrgreen: I was concern about one of the fittings, I had to tweak it pretty good to get it to clear one of the ribs. 

I filled up a 5 gallon bucket with the garden hose “turned up full blast” it took 23 seconds to fill it up so that’s pretty darn close to what the pump will do. I put the hose in the tank and its close but the drains just can’t quite keep up. I’m going to bring the water level down a ½ inch and I will have to restrict the inlet flow a tiny bit by partially closing the ball valve. 
That thing really moves some water. “Prognosis” lively happy bait = more bites= happy Dave…………………… :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Good job Dave, and good lesson learned when it comes to the mounting nut for the drain tube. Most people will not take into account the angle of the boat in relation to the tank,i.e a crocked drain or over flow tube fitting. The tank does look awesome all lit up......on question though, did you put lights under the tank and bilge area, they sure are bright....what kind did you use?


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Good job Dave, and good lesson learned when it comes to the mounting nut for the drain tube. Most people will not take into account the angle of the boat in relation to the tank,i.e a crocked drain or over flow tube fitting. The tank does look awesome all lit up......on question though, did you put lights under the tank and bilge area, they sure are bright....what kind did you use?




_Thanks Big,

I used 1 six inch Seachoice white LED strip and 2 four inch ones. I put the six inch one in front of the well at the bottom and the four inch ones on either side down low as well. I wanted a little overflow light to go to that back storage area. _
https://www.boatersland.com/scp03041.html?gclid=CPajt9_r7bYCFUff4AodYBEA-A


----------



## Country Dave

_Big if you look in the very last pic in my post you can see the 6 inch one in the center bottom of the cut out. _


----------



## jt25

Man your project is really coming along. Mine has slowed. All this rain and work is slowing me down....


----------



## Country Dave

jt25 said:


> Man your project is really coming along. Mine has slowed. All this rain and work is slowing me down....




_Brother I know the feeling,

I wanted mine to be done weeks ago but it’s going to be at least another couple of weeks. You just got to keep chipping away at it. I try and do at least one thing a day even it’s just something very little. It’s one more thing that’s done. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I was able to mount the bulge bump and install the through hull outlet today,

I just have to install clamps on the hoses and find another ring insulator like I used on the live bait well inlet hose were it goes through the bench. I was able to fab up a screen for the overflow on the livewell and I cut the venturi pipe down 1 inch. I’m going to make a new seal for the livewell lid or modify the original one. _


----------



## bigwave

Better and better, looks real nice. Make sure you keep your receipts for the rule stuff.......take advantage of the warranty when it burns up, We see them burn up more than they used to. I know this might be a bit premature, what do you think the top end is going to be on this beast when its done? I am guessing probably 60+, not that it matters...I was just wondering.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Better and better, looks real nice. Make sure you keep your receipts for the rule stuff.......take advantage of the warranty when it burns up, We see them burn up more than they used to. I know this might be a bit premature, what do you think the top end is going to be on this beast when its done? I am guessing probably 60+, not that it matters...I was just wondering.




_Thanks big,

I found most of the time the problem with the pumps are very small pieces of debris getting past the strainer on the bottom of the bump and getting lodged between the impeller and the pump housing. I run a fine mesh screen around the bottom of the pump just for that reason. I’m working on that now. I also carry a back up pump cartridge. 

As far as MPH I think between 50 and 60 is reasonable maybe a little faster, all depends on how I prop her. I will seldom run her up on the top like that. I just want to jump up on plane and if I can cruise at 50 mph I will be happy with that. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Your right about the small debris, I run a sureflo on my big boat through a large strainer......crazy grass will drive you crazy. I know what you mean about running at WOT, but between yours and BB I was thinking you would have to add weight to the hull to keep it from flying.......  The more I watch your mod the more I want to get a Seaark. I cant wait to see how the performance is on both of your boats. I am also contemplating a new motor for my big boat.....I am really leaning towards the new 200 yammy four stroke, if not it will be a Etec.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Your right about the small debris, I run a sureflo on my big boat through a large strainer......crazy grass will drive you crazy. I know what you mean about running at WOT, but between yours and BB I was thinking you would have to add weight to the hull to keep it from flying.......  The more I watch your mod the more I want to get a Seaark. I cant wait to see how the performance is on both of your boats. I am also contemplating a new motor for my big boat.....I am really leaning towards the new 200 yammy four stroke, if not it will be a Etec.



_My experience gives weight to my preferences and my preference is the Yamaha 4 strokes. You just can’t beat um. Dependable, super quiet, fuel efficient, fairly comparable in weight to a 2 stroke, no smoke, super clean emissions and perhaps best thing of all is you’re not buying $30 a gallon 2 stroke oil. 
I’m not knocking the Etech they are great motors but at the end of the day it’s still a 2 stroke. SeaArk is a bad azz boat and BB’s is goig to be sweet. I like my hull Lowe makes a good boat and it just kind of played out that way. I bought the boat and trailer for cheep and this build does have a budget so all things considered I’m pretty happy with it. Next build tunnel hull………………………. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking great Dave and yer gonna need a seat belt lmfao.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looking great Dave and yer gonna need a seat belt lmfao.



_Thanks BB,

I know the Line-x must have added a couple of hundred pounds to your hull but I’m thinking a 115 E-tec should move that 1872 pretty freaking good. I think you’ll see 45 to 50 mph on the top end. I’ll get a couple of seatbelts so I can give you one. :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

I have a helmet with a propeller on it........ :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Should I paint my HIN plate? 

I’m going to be reinstalling it here shortly. There were two of them; one was hidden under the capacity plate, the other one was in the normal place starboard side rear on the gunwale cap. 
Do you all have paint on yours? _


----------



## bigwave

Heck I forgot to put mine back on......I need to get a new one made since the old one has severe corrosion from the ss rivets they used from the factory. If you paint it use a contrasting color.....hide the other one too thats a good idea. I need to get a tinboats sticker too. If I can make it to the DMV this week I will put the new FL numbers on and start fishing....I plan on going out sunday.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Heck I forgot to put mine back on......I need to get a new one made since the old one has severe corrosion from the ss rivets they used from the factory. If you paint it use a contrasting color.....hide the other one too thats a good idea. I need to get a tinboats sticker too. If I can make it to the DMV this week I will put the new FL numbers on and start fishing....I plan on going out sunday.




_Yeh man I just don’t want the CG giving me any chit,

Not that I’ve had, nor do I expect to have much interaction with them but if I do I just want everything to look right. So I was trying to figure out if the newer tins are coming with the HIN plates painted or not. Mine were not painted. 
Good luck on Sunday, catch um up……….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

No paint here Dave


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> No paint here Dave



_Ok thanks bro._


----------



## erictetterton

the one on my new alweld is painted


----------



## Country Dave

erictetterton said:


> the one on my new alweld is painted




_Thanks._


----------



## Country Dave

_The pile is getting smaller………….. :LOL2: 
Float test tomorrow with pics. :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Looking better every time you post pics!


----------



## Pweisbrod

I see a yamahaaaaaaaa


----------



## Badbagger

Outstanding Dave =D>


----------



## bigwave

Oh yea baby...... =D> Yammmys always look sexy.


----------



## Country Dave

_I have to tell you I was not without some concern,

The whole purpose of this build was to have a boat that would float and run skinny. So if this motor was just too heavy it would have defeated the reason I built this boat in the first place. I was prepared to get off my wallet and go by the new Yamaha F70 4 stroke but I wanted to use this motor that I already had.

Tell you what, the float pods are worth their weight in gold. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Without any weight up front besides the T/motor battery she floats perfect. The pods are 8in high and you can see from the pics that the handles are clearly out of the water. Its 6 inches from the bottom of the pods to the bottom of the handles, so she only drafts 6 inches at rest. 

No fuel but also no 50lbs trolling motor or 50lbs cooler up front ether so I’m calling that a wash. This is how she will float when completed and I’m cool with that. :LOL2: 
_


----------



## bigwave

That's bada$$.......It is going to be a fun ride for sure..... =D> =D>


----------



## WildCard07

Looks good. Nice to finally see it in the water.


----------



## Badbagger

Absolutely AWESOME... looks GREAT Dave =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53

Nothing wrong with that bro! I cant wait for that day my self!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks you ‘all,

I wish I was running her on a shakedown test instead of a float test but I had to do this first. I just didn’t want to do all the motor rigging, install the floor and console only to find out she didn’t float right. I’m figuring out all rigging now and started the wiring. 
I just made this plate that I will hard mount and run the motor and jack plate rigging through. _


----------



## bigwave

Soon grasshopper.....you got all the hard stuff figured out now......she will be flying before you know it.


----------



## DOBSONFLY

That looks gorgeous sitting on the water already, anxiously await the finished product! Keep up the killer work! 8)


----------



## Country Dave

_I managed a rough cut template for the front floor today and spent a little time looking over the motor, 

I haven’t run that motor since October or November. It was on another project of mine. She looks good just putting on some new fuel lines, replacing the fuel filter oil change and a good once over. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

You'd be in trouble without them there pods!  I'm glad you put them on. I'm surprised more boats here don't have them. Any leaks to speak of in the pods? 

Looks great. Is that Yamaha Efi too?


----------



## Mrtoler

You have a beautiful looking boat sir that's only getting better, it really looks like a big money boat sitting there. I can only hope mine turns out half as good!


----------



## Country Dave

Mrtoler said:


> You have a beautiful looking boat sir that's only getting better, it really looks like a big money boat sitting there. I can only hope mine turns out half as good!



_Hey thanks Ryan your project will be great. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

Pweisbrod said:


> You'd be in trouble without them there pods!  I'm glad you put them on. I'm surprised more boats here don't have them. Any leaks to speak of in the pods?
> 
> Looks great. Is that Yamaha Efi too?



_Thanks Pweisbrod,

No leaks from the pods or anywhere else for that matter. I let it sit in the water for about 15 minutes all of the through hull fittings I installed are good no leaks. :mrgreen: The motor is a 2003 Yamaha 115 4 stroke. Yes its fuel injected. _


----------



## bigwave

Hey Dave, you mentioned that the motor was from another project....did you mean the motor itself? Do you have another boat project going with this one? I am starting to work on my 21 glass boat this weekend.....I am having a hell of a time finding out info on the boat. It is a 2o+ seasquirt.....long out of business but still barely any info on the net. I know that my hull is the 27th out of the mold, and it was manufactured in 1987. Its a solid boat but the engine needs some work. I will snap some pics when I start.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Hey Dave, you mentioned that the motor was from another project....did you mean the motor itself? Do you have another boat project going with this one? I am starting to work on my 21 glass boat this weekend.....I am having a hell of a time finding out info on the boat. It is a 2o+ seasquirt.....long out of business but still barely any info on the net. I know that my hull is the 27th out of the mold, and it was manufactured in 1987. Its a solid boat but the engine needs some work. I will snap some pics when I start.





_Yes I sold two of the four boats I had. I have this one and one other one right now. Let me see some pics bro. _


----------



## Country Dave

_This is my 1978 Mako 171,

I found it for the most part abandon in a field next to a house. I wish I could find some pics of what it looked like when I first got it. This pic is obviously after the rebuild. _


----------



## bigwave

Love that old Mako.....I will take a pic of my other boat tonite...she needs a good bath and a couple of grand to make her right.....waiting on the tax check before I start working on it. Seriously thinking about the new 200 yammy four stroke, but I need to do a bunch of research first.


----------



## Badbagger

Looking great Dave, that's one SWEET Mako. My son in law to be has an older one and lives down your way. Needs some transom work but with the wedding closing in, funds are tight for them but it's a solid boat. Those Mako's are an outstanding boat and can't be beat.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks BB,

Yes the old Mako’s were the chit. Family owned and very well built hand lade fiberglass hulls and thick. They were made right down here in South Florida not too far from where I live. Hurricane Andrew took the roof off of the factory August of 1992 and they fought with insurance company to no avail. It took them six mounts to get back into production but the company really struggled for the next two years so they went public in 1995.

That’s when things really started going downhill. The corporate people started making bad decisions and within about two years I think it was the latter part of 1997 the stock was delisted and that’s when Tracker marine bought all the stock and has owned the company ever since. It’s still a good boat but not anywhere close to the quality they once were. _


----------



## bigwave

Check this out dave.....https://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/3778887795.html


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Check this out dave.....https://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/3778887795.html




_Hey thanks for looking out big,

I’m pretty much set on fabbing a polling platform myself. Beside it would cost me about $100.00 in fuel to run over to Bradenton even if I could buy it cheep I would still have to modify it to fit my skiff. 
Pretty cool old Mako though. It’s a 171 Angler. The only deference between that model and mine is “The Angler has that storage compartment / livewell along the back of the stern in front of the motor. _


----------



## Gators5220

So freakin sick man, so jealous!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks gator just trying to Git R Done………………………… :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

And that you are bro, just finished up my Ark today. Well finished enough to hang the Etec, but still a sold days work once I get her back. Your build is fantastic and very well planned out my friend. GREAT JOB Dave =D>


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> And that you are bro, just finished up my Ark today. Well finished enough to hang the Etec, but still a sold days work once I get her back. Your build is fantastic and very well planned out my friend. GREAT JOB Dave =D>




_Hey thanks bro I really appreciate that,
You’re going to be stoked when you get your motor hung. It’s a downhill run from there, and you'll be done before you know :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: it. _


----------



## jvanhees

Still looking very good Dave. Glad the float test went well! I do like the look of the front of the hull while in the water,,,,sexy


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, just back from dropping the boat down in St. Marks at Shields Marina. They're starting on it Sunday.


----------



## jt25

Looking good Dave. Keep chipping away at it!


----------



## Country Dave

jt25 said:


> Looking good Dave. Keep chipping away at it!




_Hey thanks JT,
Are you making any progress on yours? _


----------



## Country Dave

_He you ’all I found an octopus in my boat. O wait never mind, I’m rigging today, :LOL2: 

Just as 90% of all marine engine issues are fuel related 90% of all marine wiring issues are due to corrosion. I do everything I can to prevent that and it starts with having as few connections/connectors as possible. The Yamaha stock battery cables are only 7ft long. There designed for stern battery placement and that’s not my application. 

My run from the motor is about double that 14ft give or take so I’m replacing the cables and bumping them up to from 4 AWG gauge to 2 AWG 600V gauge. It’s going to be a strait run from the motor to the battery. Yeh I could have installed a connector block in the back somewhere and just used the stock cables and made another run from the block to the battery. It would have been a hell of lot easier that way but I don’t want easy, I want it right. 
Had to modify the motor grommet but it really wasn’t a big deal. _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking GREAT! That's some thick azz chit bro. I used 4AWG to run from the stern to the TM batteries and a pain. Ended up soldering all connections to be safe.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Looking GREAT! That's some thick azz chit bro. I used 4AWG to run from the stern to the TM batteries and a pain. Ended up soldering all connections to be safe.



_
Yeh brother go big or stay home…………………………. :LOL2: Now that I know everything is going to fit through the engine rigging grommet I can move forward. I just got started with the wiring for the bilge pump and live baitwell pump. The other wire pairs I pulled through are for the stern light/anchor light and bilge float switch. 

I always use marine grade wire and connectors. The marine connectors have glue inside them so you just heat them up and it works like heat shrink tubing and really seals them up. I use a peace of heat shrink tubing over that and pull the connector up into the rigging tube. 
If you stager you connectors it’s a lot easier to pull them through the rigging tubes. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

That looks awesome. Nice work. I wish I had patience for thorough work like that. LOL


----------



## bigwave

Good idea stepping up the wire from the battery. The longer the run, the more the cables will heat up. Not only is it better, your fire risk goes down.....and you wont weld holes thru the hull in the case of wire grounding. Using marine grade wire and connections is a must in saltwater.......looking good man.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Good idea stepping up the wire from the battery. The longer the run, the more the cables will heat up. Not only is it better, your fire risk goes down.....and you wont weld holes thru the hull in the case of wire grounding. Using marine grade wire and connections is a must in saltwater.......looking good man.




_Hey thanks guys,

I don’t mind the electrical so much I’m just working at my pace and working on her when I can. I won’t shortcut anywhere but if you did electrical is the last place you want to do that. Yes big you’re exactly right without going deep into electrical theory the longer the run the more amps it takes to push the voltage through and when you’re pumping a bunch of amps that makes heat. You better have big enough cable to handle it. 

The battery cables and the 10 gauge wires harness I made up for the jack plate will be incased in wire loom. I just don’t have enough room for anymore PVC rigging tubes. The good thing is the cables will be resting on top of or on the side of the rigging tubes. Not that I am expecting a bunch of water in the bottom of the boat anyway but I didn’t want them laying on the floor/bilge. Bilge pump instill is complete._


----------



## Badbagger

Nice work bro and I did the same thing with all of my connectors. All marine grade and not cutting any corners, it's just so NOT worth it. Do it right or just don't bother doing it.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Nice Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

_Thank smak,

Ok guys just a quick update,
I’ve been a little under the weather and on top of that hassling with the girlfriend so needless to say I haven’t got chit done this week. I think I might need a trade in. “The girlfriend not the boat” :mrgreen: Hopefully I can a get a little something done over the weekend. _


----------



## CountryRN

I have to say that I have read through your thread a few times. You have done one first class job on that boat. I am in the final stages of redoing a 1860 CC Sea Ark but am envious of the job you have done on your boat. I look forward to seeing how it looks when totally finished.


----------



## Country Dave

CountryRN said:


> I have to say that I have read through your thread a few times. You have done one first class job on that boat. I am in the final stages of redoing a 1860 CC Sea Ark but am envious of the job you have done on your boat. I look forward to seeing how it looks when totally finished.




_Thanks so much for the vote of confidence it’s very much appreciated, :mrgreen: 

This sight has been great resource for me and its great making new friends and seeing all the great builds. Badbagger has a great build going on with his Sea Ark 1872 you might want to check that out. 
Good luck with yours _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, feel better my friend and all in due time. Been there and done that with the trade in program LMFAO and MORE than once.
I've got a REAL KEEPER this go round and I NEVER thought I'd be so happy. Truly the woman of my dreams and I thank the man upstairs daily for her.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Hey Dave, feel better my friend and all in due time. Been there and done that with the trade in program LMFAO and MORE than once.
> I've got a REAL KEEPER this go round and I NEVER thought I'd be so happy. Truly the woman of my dreams and I thank the man upstairs daily for her.



_Hey that awesome bro happy for you. Does she have a sister? :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Yes she does BUT, she came off the WRONG END of the assembly line [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Yes she does BUT, she came off the WRONG END of the assembly line [-X [-X [-X [-X



_LMAO don’t want any of that. _


----------



## Badbagger

No for sure.. she heard the call and thought they were calling for "brains" and it was really a call for "trains"... you know the rest of the story ;-) On another note, just received my 1200 yds of hi-vis yellow Jerry Brown Braid... 65# test and going with a topshot of 40# suffix... dat be our trolling gear on 50# class rods with Shimano reels. Grouper chase...


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> No for sure.. she heard the call and thought they were calling for "brains" and it was really a call for "trains"... you know the rest of the story ;-) On another note, just received my 1200 yds of hi-vis yellow Jerry Brown Braid... 65# test and going with a topshot of 40# suffix... dat be our trolling gear on 50# class rods with Shimano reels. Grouper chase...




_I love the braded line but I don’t use it when I’m trolling. No stretch. I think you would be ok with the top shot of suffix though. I use nothing less than 60 mono when I’m trolling for the Mr. Gag or his cousin senor Goliath. 
Got to yank them out or you’ll be cut off faster than a South Florida soccer mom running late for a spin class. :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

Country Dave said:


> _Thank smak,
> 
> Ok guys just a quick update,
> I’ve been a little under the weather and on top of that hassling with the girlfriend so needless to say I haven’t got chit done this week. I think I might need a trade in. “The girlfriend not the boat” :mrgreen: Hopefully I can a get a little something done over the weekend. _


Must be the new moon......they are all off a bit this week......cant kill em.......I feel your pain bro........I just dont understand why they act like they act.......coo coo for cocoa puffs. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank smak,
> 
> Ok guys just a quick update,
> I’ve been a little under the weather and on top of that hassling with the girlfriend so needless to say I haven’t got chit done this week. I think I might need a trade in. “The girlfriend not the boat” :mrgreen: Hopefully I can a get a little something done over the weekend. _
> 
> 
> 
> Must be the new moon......they are all off a bit this week......cant kill em.......I feel your pain bro........I just dont understand why they act like they act.......coo coo for cocoa puffs. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)
Click to expand...



_I think it might have something to do with them bleeding their brains out once a month, just saying. _ #-o


----------



## typed by ben

love the project country dave. it really looks incredible- like a high dollar custom build. 

one question: how do you plan to attach those aluminum deck panels to one another? i had a hard time making it out in the picture. are they tacked, screwed, ??? 

got a project similar that im planning for and i love stealing good ideas from you all. this is one of the best resources on the internet.


----------



## Country Dave

typed by ben said:


> love the project country dave. it really looks incredible- like a high dollar custom build.
> 
> one question: how do you plan to attach those aluminum deck panels to one another? i had a hard time making it out in the picture. are they tacked, screwed, ???
> 
> got a project similar that im planning for and i love stealing good ideas from you all. this is one of the best resources on the internet.




_Hey thanks man really appreciate that,

Just going to rivet the panels down. All the decks are going to have Seadek on them so you won’t see the rivet heads. The back peace of diamond plate were the rigging is going to be going through will be rivet down as well.
Good luck with your project. _


----------



## Country Dave

_The motor side of the battery cables are rigged and installed on the motor,

I like the closed bucket type terminals. The salt air will find its way to any exposed wire strands and corroded them. I see this with the open end terminals all the time. With this set up there are absolutely no wire strains exposed. 
I like the copper ones, copper being a great conductor. First I measure the wire by seating it all the way down in the terminal then back it out just a little so there will be insulation in the bucket after I trim off the desired amount of insulation. 

Refit it back in the terminal to check it. A vise grip works great to hold the terminal upright while you fill it with solder. “Use a good led free solder” Slide your heat shrink tubing down the wire a good ways, to close to the terminal end and it will draw up tight and you won’t be able to pull it up over the terminal. You have to fill the bucket up at least ¾ of the way. Once you stick the wire in it draws a bunch of solder up the insulation and around the wire strands. 

You want just a little overflow as you put the wire in so you know there are no gaps. Let it cool real good slide your heat shrink up, hit it with the torch and you’re done. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

How does your live well drain? Mine has only the aerator they hull from the rear of the boat in the transom, and the overflows on each side. There is a valve you can open on the bottom of the live well on the fitting, but the pump does not seem to suck water back out...


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave ! Did the same thing on the Ark and finding those connectors here was a pain, only Napa had them and NOT every Napa lol.


----------



## Alex_c

Looks great man, you're doing some sweet, sweet work on that thing. 

Good on 'ya for the play by play with all the pics, I don't like busting out the SLR with epoxy and paint all over my hands so I normally wait until I'm done to take pics of the day's work. I find stopping and taking pictures slows me down, so props to you...it's super helpful getting the details on certain aspects of a build.

Staying tuned for more updates.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hello you ‘all,

Man it’s just been one thing after another keeping me from making any real progress. In addition to girlfriend issues and studding for an exam, I just a lost a good friend of 25 plus years to a heart attack.  I have made a little progress and I might play around with it a little bit tonight. 

If so I will post some pics. It’s getting close if I could just get some real time to work on it I could get it wrapped up. My life is just too damn busy. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315492#p315492 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 09:35[/url]"]_Hello you ‘all,
> 
> Man it’s just been one thing after another keeping me from making any real progress. In addition to girlfriend issues and studding for an exam, I just a lost a good friend of 25 plus years to a heart attack.  I have made a little progress and I might play around with it a little bit tonight.
> 
> If so I will post some pics. It’s getting close if I could just get some real time to work on it I could get it wrapped up. My life is just too damn busy. _



She better be smokin hot to be causing you so much grief!  :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315532#p315532 said:


> Pweisbrod » 59 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315492#p315492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » Today, 09:35[/url]"]_Hello you ‘all,
> 
> Man it’s just been one thing after another keeping me from making any real progress. In addition to girlfriend issues and studding for an exam, I just a lost a good friend of 25 plus years to a heart attack.  I have made a little progress and I might play around with it a little bit tonight.
> 
> If so I will post some pics. It’s getting close if I could just get some real time to work on it I could get it wrapped up. My life is just too damn busy. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She better be smokin hot to be causing you so much grief!  :LOL2:
Click to expand...



_
Yeh she’s pretty hot and 17 years younger than I am. I will be 54 and she’s 37. A year older that my oldest daughter. 

Ok so let’s talk about the really important stuff, the build :LOL2: my Yamaha is an early 2003 and you can’t monitor to many engine parameters. You get a buzzer and idiot light for low oil pressure and engine over temp but that’s pretty much it. It wasn’t until late 2004 and early 2005 that you could get the smart gauge with all the parameters. 

There is one port on the motor that you can remove the galley plug and install either a temp sender, or a water pressure outlet to monitor water pressure, but not both, there’s only one outlet. I opted for water pressure since I’m going to be running the motor up on the jack plate most of the time and I need to know first and for most the pickup is in the water and I’ve got pressure. 

I found a pretty cool gauge and sender that I can rig up and monitor cylinder head temp. It’s not water temp but it will give me a good base line and if she is starting to get hot, I’ll know about it. _


----------



## bigwave

Here ya go Dave. Hope all is well, this is funny. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rWOgS4n9s8


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, yer getting there and like you told me "slow but steady"...


----------



## Pweisbrod

That is pretty cool. I will be adding a telltale to my motor, and I thought that was cool! Haha


----------



## Country Dave

_I would even monitor exhaust temp if I could. :LOL2: 

I want to monitor everything if I can. I want to see what the motors doing and how it’s performing. A buzzer and or idiot light pretty much tells you just junked your motor. If something is not right I want to know about it while it’s happening not after the fact. This was especially bad on the older 2 strokes, just about the time your motor blew up you got the buzzer that told you your oil injection stop working. 

It doesn’t take long at higher RPM’s to smoke a 2 strokes motor with no oil. When I was running 2 strokes I always disconnected the oil injection pump and pre mixed. About 30 seconds at WOT with a 2 stroke and an oiling problem and your motor is done!
Not that 4 strokes are a bunch better but now all of the new stuff lets you look and see what’s going on. _


----------



## Badbagger

Great info and idea. You're so correct and knowing what the engine is doing is critical and you've got to protect that investment!


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Great thought on the cylinder head temp CD, and to echo bagger again "protect that investment" I would be the same way. Being new to so much of boating has definitely opened my eyes to the value of a good running motor and costs of new/late model motors. Good looking couple also! I understand completely, my girlfriend is in law school and just finished up finals and started summer courses. 

:beer: It can't be said enough about your build, excellent quality work and craftsmanship here. Top notch! :beer:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315746#p315746 said:


> DOBSONFLY » Today, 08:10[/url]"]Great thought on the cylinder head temp CD, and to echo bagger again "protect that investment" I would be the same way. Being new to so much of boating has definitely opened my eyes to the value of a good running motor and costs of new/late model motors. Good looking couple also! I understand completely, my girlfriend is in law school and just finished up finals and started summer courses.
> 
> :beer: It can't be said enough about your build, excellent quality work and craftsmanship here. Top notch! :beer:




_Hey bro thanks for all the complements,

The relationship stuff is pretty complicated. :LOL2: She really is great and in my eyes anyway, smart, cute and sexy. I’ll let you ‘all use your imagination for the rest of the stuff that’s important to us guys :mrgreen: 
I’m just not ready for the big commitment though. [-X [-X [-X Been there done that got the T-shirt.

She is and that’s where the issues is so that being said. Let’s go fishing. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I just got an incredible Idea for my next build, 

It’s going to be a little while anyway. I mean I can’t even find enough time right now to finish this one but once it’s done and I enjoy it for awhile I’m going to build a tunnel hull and its going to be a little different than anything I’ve ever seen before. _


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

You sound like me, I was laying out some plans for my next boat and my wife starts in on me about the fact that I just got the boat I have now and have finished anything on it yet!


----------



## WildCard07

Well...let's hear it!!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315975#p315975 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]You sound like me, I was laying out some plans for my next boat and my wife starts in on me about the fact that I just got the boat I have now and have finished anything on it yet!



_ :LOL2: I'll bet she did. I'm sure I'm going to here it as well _


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315976#p315976 said:


> WildCard07 » 19 minutes ago[/url]"]Well...let's hear it!!




_I don’t want to let the cat out of the bag yet,

I will say this though; I’m going to invest in a good welder. I’m going to need it. I will practice my azz off until my welds look like a robot and then it’s on……………………….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

This is what I was thinking of......you could put you small tender on the back..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316054#p316054 said:


> bigwave » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]This is what I was thinking of......you could put you small tender on the back..... :mrgreen:



_
:LOL2: Pretty cool bro but I was thinking something a little more scaled down. 

It’s going to be tuff to find the hull I want. Preferably a 1552 modV all welded flat bottom; don’t know if anyone even makes a 1552. If not a 1652 will work. I’m going to turn it in to a tunnel hull but it will be “like I said before” deferent than anything I’ve seen yet. 

That’s all I’m going to say for now. I really have to focus on finishing this build and I’m going to enjoy it for a while before I start on the new project. I’m hoping my oldest grandson will take an interest in the new build and we could build it together. _


----------



## bigwave

Good for you thinking of the grandson, some of my fondest memories when I was a child would be doing things with my uncle......he was always inventing something for fishing......taught me and my cousin how to swim by throwing us off of Bob Hall Pier and waiting for us on the beach to swim in. Funny guy [-X [-X not, but we did learn how to swim. :mrgreen: I am getting my boat ready as we speak for some night time shrimping.......Taking the fishing pole too.


----------



## Country Dave

_That’s awesome Big,
Catch um up. Full moon today and moonrise at 8:48 PM you might even be able to catch a snook or two. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Next build a tunnel huh ? Hmmm. Once the wife graduates in April we'll see where we will be. She has a strong possibility at this point of something coming up a Moffitt Cancer Center in Tampa and going to USF for her Doctorate. We'll know more after the first of the year. Not sure what I'll do next BUT this one is a KEEPER. It'll be an awesome boat for the flats in Tampa Bay as well.

I may end up with Big chasin Snook... :mrgreen:


----------



## Pweisbrod

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316095#p316095 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 15:01[/url]"]Next build a tunnel huh ? Hmmm. Once the wife graduates in April we'll see where we will be. She has a strong possibility at this point of something coming up a Moffitt Cancer Center in Tampa and going to USF for her Doctorate. We'll know more after the first of the year. Not sure what I'll do next BUT this one is a KEEPER. It'll be an awesome boat for the flats in Tampa Bay as well.
> 
> I may end up with Big chasin Snook... :mrgreen:



Can I come? :mrgreen: LOL


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316095#p316095 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 17:01[/url]"]Next build a tunnel huh ? Hmmm. Once the wife graduates in April we'll see where we will be. She has a strong possibility at this point of something coming up a Moffitt Cancer Center in Tampa and going to USF for her Doctorate. We'll know more after the first of the year. Not sure what I'll do next BUT this one is a KEEPER. It'll be an awesome boat for the flats in Tampa Bay as well.
> 
> I may end up with Big chasin Snook... :mrgreen:



_Yeh it’s a keeper but who can ever have enough boats…………………. :mrgreen: 

I’ll have to make a trip up there and show you ‘all how to catch the big snooki’s. I think it would be really cool for the three of us to catch up and spend a day on the water. _


----------



## bigwave

You will be welcome anytime.....did not get any snook the other night, it was blowing 25 and too rough for the pass, we ended up at a local watering hole....the boat ran great. I will be leaving in a few for some groupa digging.....going out 30 miles today for some grouper,snapper, and hopefully some blackfin tuna's.....I let yall know how we did later.


----------



## Country Dave

_I’ve made a little progress and I’m pretty happy with it,

All the wiring/rigging is up front now. Everything is on the motor. The cylinder head temp probe, water pressure gauge hose, battery cables, fuel hose, throttle and shift cables and the engine harness. It’s all through the engine rigging grommet and through the motor rigging tube. 

Only thing that’s not rigged yet is the hydraulic lines that go from the helm to the Bay Star steering cylinder and that’s because I don’t have it yet. I was going to order it last week and I forgot. Going to order it tomorrow. I’m also going to order my aluminum for the floor. Next step is, cut and install front floor section, install the 4 inch riser I made for the console, then the console and start rigging the front half. _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking great Dave !


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Very nice work Dave...keep those pictures coming! Jerry


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316244#p316244 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Very nice work Dave...keep those pictures coming! Jerry




_Hey thanks guys,

It feels good to have made a little progress. Jerry thanks so much. When you get a compliment form the Jedi Master it’s quite humbling. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

Coming together nice.....what are the two black cmc parts in pic #5 and #6.....some kind of wire splice,fuse? Your wiring looks top notch.


----------



## riverrat174

Man that is clean. Sweet build. I can only hope mine looks half as clean.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316309#p316309 said:


> bigwave » Today, 08:40[/url]"]Coming together nice.....what are the two black cmc parts in pic #5 and #6.....some kind of wire splice,fuse? Your wiring looks top notch.




_Hey thanks Big,

They are relays for the Jack plate. One for the up function and one for the down function. The Jack plates draw a lot of amps, so instead of having heavy gauge wire on the whole circuit you just use a relay. You send the relay an input from the switch, in most applications it’s a ground but in this application you’re sending 12 volts the relay.

The relay has a constant ground; anyway you give the relay the 12 volt input from the switch and the relay closes and allows the high amp voltage to run through the heaver gauge wiring. The relay can handle the higher amps and the circuit being switch on and off a lot better than just a straight shot of wire. 

How was the snapper fishing? Grouper season opens May 1st right? _


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316317#p316317 said:


> riverrat174 » 38 minutes ago[/url]"]Man that is clean. Sweet build. I can only hope mine looks half as clean.



_Hey thanks Riverrat,
I’m sure your build we be great. You avatar is out of control. LMAO :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

How was the snapper fishing? Grouper season opens May 1st right? [/i][/quote]

Fishing was slow on monday, the gag groupers open on July 1, American red snapper open June 1, I cant wait....I had a very marginal day on the water yesterday. I posted a fishing report in the saltwater section.....It is time to dust off the dive gear.......those gags that I threw back yesterday are going to be speared :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok I think I’ve got this figured out. 

The cable on the cylinder head temp gauge I ordered is short by about 2 feet. I’ve been trying to figure out the circuit because I’m going to have to add wire to the harness so it will be long enough and I was concerned how much the resistance change would affect the accuracy of the reading. 
I thought for sure this was a simple thermistor circuit. I thought the thermistor was in the harness near the ring connector. Turns out it’s a type K thermocouple. Just two dissimilar wires twisted around each other and joined at a point. 

Everyone knows that two dissimilar metals coming in contact with each other will cause galvanic corrosion but it starts corroding because it’s creating a voltage. Just like a battery, and that voltage changes with temperature. So it’s not reading resistance, its reading voltage and the little display/computer makes the calculations internally. So now that I’ve got it figured out I have to try and find what type of wires there using and see if I can find some. _


----------



## riverrat174

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316323#p316323 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 08:47[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316317#p316317 said:
> 
> 
> 
> riverrat174 » 38 minutes ago[/url]"]Man that is clean. Sweet build. I can only hope mine looks half as clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey thanks Riverrat,
> I’m sure your build we be great. You avatar is out of control. LMAO :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: _
Click to expand...



Thanks dude. When I party, I party in a fur coat and bikini speedo.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Thanks dude. When I party, I party in a fur coat and bikini speedo. [/quote]



Fur Coat??? I thought that was Ron Jeremy!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316355#p316355 said:


> riverrat174 » Yesterday, 15:07[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316323#p316323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » Today, 08:47[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316317#p316317 said:
> 
> 
> 
> riverrat174 » 38 minutes ago[/url]"]Man that is clean. Sweet build. I can only hope mine looks half as clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey thanks Riverrat,
> I’m sure your build we be great. You avatar is out of control. LMAO :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude. When I party, I party in a fur coat and bikini speedo.
Click to expand...



_I do not want to party with you dude. [-X _


----------



## Badbagger

_I do not want to party with you dude. [-X _[/quote]

*LMFAO.. X2*


----------



## Country Dave

_I was able to make a little progress today,

I was able to get the front section of my floor cut and fitted, but not mounted down yet, I want to paint the underside of it before I hard mount it. Also got my console riser finished up with the trim pieces. Move along move along, these aren’t the droids you’re looking for............... :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

Very cool riser for the console....one step closer....... =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Looking great Dave and moving closer to the day..


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys it feels good to get a little bit done,

Worked on her a little bit today as well but no pics. I got the shift cable and throttle cable in the binnacle/controller and got them both adjusted properly. Have to make sure I can get full throttle operation. :mrgreen: I also worked on the forward wiring. Ran my ground and sender signal wire from the fuel sender to the console and just gamed planed my console setup for battery, battery switch etc. _


----------



## Badbagger

Outstanding, are you going to add an ACR ?


----------



## bulldog

Absolutely awesome build. You should be very proud of this. 

Is that an STS-V in the driveway?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317261#p317261 said:


> bulldog » Yesterday, 22:42[/url]"]Absolutely awesome build. You should be very proud of this.
> 
> Is that an STS-V in the driveway?




_Hey thanks Bulldog I really appreciate that. 
It’s a 2013 CTS not the V but still pretty fun though. Company car. _


----------



## bigwave

Dave what color are you going on the seadeck?


----------



## bulldog

I'm still jealous. Those cars are very nice!!


----------



## Country Dave

_BB by ACR do you mean Battery switch? 

Big I’m going with the “Snow camo” :mrgreen: 

Yeh its pretty cool Bulldog I feel very fortunate to have a company ride. When the economy crashed we had lot of cut backs and we lost that privilege for a while. _


----------



## Country Dave

_This sight has been a great resource for me and when I can I like to try and give back,

That’s why often times I get descriptive about a particular task I’m doing and when possible try to post pics with the explanation. Trial and error is common when trying something for the first time and then we refine that process over time until we get the desire result. 

I can’t say I’ve worked a bunch with aluminum before; in fact it’s been very limited until this build. One of the biggest challenges for me was how to cut the aluminum sheets and end up with a nice clean precise cut. I would have loved to have a plasma cutter and I might buy one in the future but unless you’re going to be cutting a bunch of metal it’s not really practical. The low end plasma cutters are like $600. That’s the low end, who knows where the high end tops out at.

I mean some guys dint pay $600 for their hulls, so like I said in the big picture it’s not all that practical. What I’ve been using to cut all my aluminum is a hand held jigsaw. Yep I know some guys use a circular saw but the jig works well for me. Measure as many times as you have to until you’re comfortable with your numbers. I then mark my points on the aluminum and clamp down a straightedge mark to mark and then score the aluminum with something sharp like a sharpened corner of a flat blade screwdriver. 

The line is a lot easier to follow and it doesn’t disappear when you put down your light coat of oil like marker does. That’s the next step; spray a light coat of 556 or WD 40 on it. I cut with a medium metal blade with about 15 to 20 teeth per inch. The oil will gather the metal filings and that’s both good and bad. :LOL2: The up side is there not flying all over the place, and the down side is sometimes they will obstruct your line. You just have to stop and wipe them away. 

I set my blade relatively slow, about 4 on a 10 speed dial. Too fast and you’re not cutting your wearing a hole in the metal so to speak, just like a drill bit. The bit need to cut as it rotates not spin so fast that you’re just wearing through whatever material you’re trying to put a hole in. 
So slow it down a little and don’t push too hard. Let the blade cut and just apply a minimal amount of forward pressure. Scoring the metal also seems to help the blade stay in the cut; it wants to follow that line so the deeper you can score it the better. 

Having a piece of scrap wood under the metal you’re cutting helps a bunch. It’s a little bit of a slow process if you have a long cut but it really does do a good job. O yeh I clamp my metal down so it doesn’t shift and I use both hands on the saw, one to give it forward momentum and the other one on the side to help keep it steady. _


----------



## Badbagger

ACR = Automatic Charging Relay: https://www.bluesea.com/products/7610

I'm using this one.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317364#p317364 said:


> Badbagger » 18 minutes ago[/url]"]ACR = Automatic Charging Relay: https://www.bluesea.com/products/7610
> 
> I'm using this one.



_
Certainly can’t hurt but no I didn’t plane on it. The battery switch can isolate the batteries if so desired. I’m only going to run one cranking battery anyway. All of the individual components have internal surge protection and should have a short circuit protection on the power side in the way of fuse or breaker. 
I usually don’t turn on my electronics until after I start the motor. But thanks for looking out bro. _


----------



## bigwave

Hey Dave, that was a very good explanation of your technique. I want echo what you said about the expense of making the boat look factory. If you have a factory with a plasma cutter or any machine like a brake or kick butt welding equipment your good as gold for that professional look. If you are a mere mortal like myself you can learn by trial and error with any saws, drills, and normal garage tools and keep your expenses to a minimum. I learned so much on my build from the people on this site, now I just need the time to do another one. I can guarantee you one thing, I will not make the mistakes I did on my first one.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317398#p317398 said:


> bigwave » 32 minutes ago[/url]"]Hey Dave, that was a very good explanation of your technique. I want echo what you said about the expense of making the boat look factory. If you have a factory with a plasma cutter or any machine like a brake or kick butt welding equipment your good as gold for that professional look. If you are a mere mortal like myself you can learn by trial and error with any saws, drills, and normal garage tools and keep your expenses to a minimum. I learned so much on my build from the people on this site, now I just need the time to do another one. I can guarantee you one thing, I will not make the mistakes I did on my first one.




_Yeh brother I think that’s the trick,

I mean if you can make cool chit without the CNC machines and the water jet machines you’re ahead of the game. I like challenges and it’s pretty cool to see something that’s problematic or labor intensive and find a way to overcome it without compromising the end result. :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Dave, your build and badbaggers are the bomb! Im glad I have these threads to look back on when I need answers to my questions. 
Work is impeding my build but funding it at the same time right now.
Looking awesome Dave.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317417#p317417 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 21:34[/url]"]Dave, your build and badbaggers are the bomb! Im glad I have these threads to look back on when I need answers to my questions.
> Work is impeding my build but funding it at the same time right now.
> Looking awesome Dave.



_
Hey thanks bro,

I know all about the work thing believe me. :LOL2: You’ll get there and you will probably appreciate it even that much more when it’s done. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Fabricating my tunnel, ordering custom sponsons and cutting out/welding the tunnel are the next stepping stones. Gotta weld on the float pods first because the tunnel will be partially welded to (between) them.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317470#p317470 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]Fabricating my tunnel, ordering custom sponsons and cutting out/welding the tunnel are the next stepping stones. Gotta weld on the float pods first because the tunnel will be partially welded to (between) them.



_Very cool bro my next build will be a tunnel, 

Not sure when that’s going to be but I have a pretty cool idea that I haven’t seen yet. I have a good working knowledge about tunnel hulls but I’m by no means an expert. Before I start it though I will immerse myself in the study and design of tunnel hulls. 

I want to learn everything about them. The last thing I want is to put time, money, and effort in a project and not have it perform perfectly. I will be keeping a close eye on your build. I’m sure it’s going to be sweet. :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317470#p317470 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]Fabricating my tunnel, ordering custom sponsons and cutting out/welding the tunnel are the next stepping stones. Gotta weld on the float pods first because the tunnel will be partially welded to (between) them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Very cool bro my next build will be a tunnel,
> 
> Not sure when that’s going to be but I have a pretty cool idea that I haven’t seen yet. I have a good working knowledge about tunnel hulls but I’m by no means an expert. Before I start it though I will immerse myself in the study and design of tunnel hulls.
> 
> I want to learn everything about them. The last thing I want is to put time, money, and effort in a project and not have it perform perfectly. I will be keeping a close eye on your build. I’m sure it’s going to be sweet. :mrgreen: _
Click to expand...

Im designing it exactly like outboard jets recommends. Jet tunnels are more fickle than women from what I hear.


----------



## Country Dave

smackdaddy53 wrote “Im designing it exactly like outboard jets recommends. Jet tunnels are more fickle than women from what I hear” 

_More fickle than a woman, LMAO I don’t know about all that. It does remind me a a funny joke though. I think I will post it in the Short Stories and Humor section o the forum. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I got some goodies yesterday from Yamaha,

Oil and filter, new thermostat and poppet vale “New design” the old design went in the bore and would get stuck. The new design is beveled and blocks off the passage from the outside. New poppet valve spring and gasket and a new in the motor secondary fuel filter, and last but not least a new TAC. 

I wanted the TAC that would give me the idiot lights. It’s better than nothing. In spite of next to no help from Yamaha I figured out I can power the warning light up in the gauge and tap in to the ground circuits for the oil pressure switch and water over temp and have a functional gauge. I have to make my own harness but it’s not a big deal. 

I also have my cylinder head temp gauge but I was concerned how well it would hold up in a marine environment. It’s really an automotive application so I have to figure out a way to keep it sealed up. I have an extra fuel gauge from another project that I didn’t use so I’m going to see if I can gut it and put the cylinder head temp display inside. _

_I'm going to revamp the console as well._


----------



## bigwave

Horay idiot lights for idiot's.........looking good dave........you got a light for catching snook...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Looks like you're coming down to the finish line =D> =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

I’m in the office today so I won’t be able to make any progress but I’m sure I will play around with it a little bit tomorrow. The weather has been really bad so it’s limiting my opportunities as well. 

I was able to modify the extra fuel gauge I had to house the cylinder head temp display. Just have to put the finishing touches on that. I’ll be revamping the console probably going to change the gauge configuration. I’d say the build is about 80% not counting the pooling platform I still need to build and the Seadek. _


----------



## Country Dave

_My short list,

“Finish cylinder head temp display” Black out the inside of gauge housing and reassemble the gauge.

“Measure and cut template for console face” Figure out gauge configuration. 

“Cut new faceplate from template and mount to console” Drill holes for gauges and 12 volt outlet. 

“Mount battery switch and fuse block on a piece of starboard cutout and mount that inside of the console” 

I’m going to mount my livewell timer on the front flat face of the console above the door opening to the side. I don’t have the timer or the helm for the steering yet I should have them soon. :mrgreen: _

_O and then, wiring wiring wiring _ :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger

You're on it =D> =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_Played around a little bit with the gauges and console yesterday,

I was able to get the cylinder head temp display into the old fuel gauge I had laying around. So I’m now going from an old generic TAC with nothing to a new Yamaha TAC with low oil pressure and engine overheat illumination warnings. 

I’m also going to 4 small gauges from 3 by adding the cylinder head temp to the mix. “Volts” “Fuel” “water pressure” and “Cylinder head temp” This is what the new faceplate will look like. This is the template. Not sure what material I will use yet. _


----------



## bigwave

I say use a piece of carbon fiber......smoke grey or black....that stuff looks nice and will accent the console.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318288#p318288 said:


> bigwave » Today, 08:50[/url]"]I say use a piece of carbon fiber......smoke grey or black....that stuff looks nice and will accent the console.




_Thanks bro,

I like the carbon look but it’s expensive and hard to shape and cut without cracking. I think might just make it out of DP. It might look cool since the riser is trimmed in it as well. _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking really sweet Dave and there's also Starboard.


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318318#p318318 said:


> Country Dave » 49 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318288#p318288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave » Today, 08:50[/url]"]I say use a piece of carbon fiber......smoke grey or black....that stuff looks nice and will accent the console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks bro,
> 
> I like the carbon look but it’s expensive and hard to shape and cut without cracking. I think might just make it out of DP. It might look cool since the riser is trimmed in it as well. _
Click to expand...

That would look bad ass too.....did not even think of the DP.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318320#p318320 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 14:17[/url]"]Looking really sweet Dave and there's also Starboard.




_Bro I was also considering starboard. I used that on my Mako and it turned out pretty good. I think I’m going to try the DP. Might look cool. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Chipping away at it,

I decided to go with DP for the face plate and I think it turned out ok. Should have my livewell timer and Baystar steering in the next couple of days so I can keep moving forward. I also got my little LED nav lights from attwood today. They will mount on the side of the console in the upper forward corners. _


----------



## bigwave

I like it Dave, it really accents the console, the riser turned out good too....... =D>


----------



## Badbagger

I'll second that, great work.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

Yeh I think it looks pretty good. I have a bit more to do. I have to mount the livewell timer, NAV lights, battery switch, fuse box, the steering helm “when I get it” and the rod holders. Then I a bunch of wiring. :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I got the livewell timer installed this evening,

I’m in the office tomorrow but I will spend a little time on her Sunday…………………………….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Nice work Dave !


----------



## bulldog

Looking good man!


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks guys,

Well I got some paint on the underside of the front floor section so I’m good to go to mount it now. It’s so freaking hot outside right now. It’s really hard to get a bunch done. I did cut a piece of starboard to mount my battery switch and fuse box on. 
I just have to put in place mark around it, then prep the mounting area and 5200 it in place. 

Also picked up an 8x6 in touchscreen chart plotter. Ok yes it’s an iPad. Where else are you going to find a touchscreen that big for under 2K? $700.00 for the 32G top of the line iPad with built in GPS. $50.00 for the water proof case and $40.00 ish for the Navtronics chart plotter APP. So for less than $800.00 I’ve got a bad azz big touch screen NAV chart plotter………… : ) _


----------



## Country Dave

_The image on the touchscreen is just a Google earth image. I just haven’t downloaded the Navioncs app yet. The detail in the NAV chart is a good as any chart plotter out there. I pad is not mounted yet either, I need to fab or buy a mounting bracket. _


----------



## bigwave

That screen looks huge......I have no clue all the capabilities of the IPAD, does that thing work offshore? Does it need to be in range of a cell tower?Great idea.......think of all the apps.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319877#p319877 said:


> bigwave » Today, 17:46[/url]"]That screen looks huge......I have no clue all the capabilities of the IPAD, does that thing work offshore? Does it need to be in range of a cell tower?Great idea.......think of all the apps.




_Big it works just like any another NAV/chart plotter as long as you get the iPad with the GPS chip in it. If you don’t have it you have to rely on Wi-Fi signals and that’s fine for around town but you and I know there ant no Wi-Fi signals off shore. 

It took a bunch of research and phone calls to get it figured out. Apple only offers it on the iPads with cellular capability. If it doesn’t have this black strip on the back it doesn’t have an internal GPS. 

I love the fact that its touchscreen, you can zoom etc etc. The Navionics app is sweet, like I said before it has as many features as any high end chart plotters out there. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## Pweisbrod

How will that screen be in the sun?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319905#p319905 said:


> Pweisbrod » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]How will that screen be in the sun?




_The water proof case has an anti-glare screen. I’m going to order the case tomorrow so when I get it I’ll try it and let you ‘all know. _


----------



## bigwave

That is too cool.....proof will be in how accurate it is.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319912#p319912 said:


> bigwave » 23 minutes ago[/url]"]That is too cool.....proof will be in how accurate it is.



_
It’s spot on accurate, I have the same app on my iPhone………………………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

https://www.go2outfitters.com/Aryca_Rock_Waterproof_iPad_Case_White_p/aryca-rock-wht.htm?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=versafeed&utm_term=aryca+rock+wht&utm_content=aryca+rock+waterproof+ipad+case+white&Click=23615

_Click the link on top.............. :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Iphones, ipads etc are very accurate, lots of people use their ipads for fishing maps. Im going to do the same and use the ipad at home too. Its a no brainer to me! I use my iphone5 with navionics app in my kayak along with my lowrance FF/plotter and they are spot on with each other. There is an app/plug in gps called BadElf that will help with the GPS signal or lack thereof. You can also download maps to use if you dont have cell signal.


Looks great Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks Smack, 

That’s good info for everyone. Bad Elf is even Apple approved. I think I will be good to go but if I do need to boost the GPS signal I’ll know where to go. 
I still wasn’t 100% sure about the set up but I just got off the phone with Navionics and they said I’m good to go. I don’t need anything additional “Don’t need the cellular plan” as long as the ipad has the GPS and cellular capability “and it does” that’s all I need. 

Every ipad that has cell capability has the GPS and if it doesn’t have cell capability it dosent have GPS, but you don’t need to have cell service or a cell plan for the GPS to work with the Navionics chart plotter app. 
Yeh it was a little confusing for me but I got it………………………………………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Really sweet Dave. I researched this to death; what a shocker huh? Ipad's biggest down fall is being able to view the screen in direct sunlight and that's all of their product line. You're going to want some kind of a screen shade to go over it. Another issue is heat and in SF, been there and done that and a LOT of HOT dawg days.

Here's some info from Apple: https://support.apple.com/kb/ht2101

CNN: https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2010/TECH/gaming.gadgets/07/28/lawsuit.filed.overheating.ipads/t1larg.ipad.gi.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming.gadgets/07/28/lawsuit.filed.overheating.ipads/index.html&usg=__A_E0StjKnonCK4B-7Z-BAwMdS0c=&h=360&w=640&sz=173&hl=en&start=4&zoom=1&tbnid=tPvUjn0GpxC7YM:&tbnh=77&tbnw=137&ei=TqDIUZG0DumpyAGc0ID4Aw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dipad%2Bin%2Bdirect%2Bsunlight%2B%253F%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DX%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:enfficial%26tbm%3Disch%26prmd%3Divnsfd&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CDIQrQMwAw

Possible solution: https://www.hoodivision.com/#


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey great stuff BB, Thank you.

I had that happen to my black iphone in its black case. That’s why I went with the white ipad and white case. The first sounder I ever had back in the 80s had a built in hood on it. :LOL2: 

The screen on the water proof case is supposed to eliminate most of the glare. I’m going to give it a try and see what happens. I thought if it didn’t I might have to fab a hood. Worst case scenario it doesn’t work well I still have the ipad I wanted and then go to plan B…………………………………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## HRalston

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320040#p320040 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 16:21[/url]"]_
> 
> The screen on the water proof case is supposed to eliminate most of the glare. I’m going to give it a try and see what happens. I thought if it didn’t I might have to fab a hood. Worst case scenario it doesn’t work well I still have the ipad I wanted and then go to plan B…………………………………. :mrgreen: _



Well said.

Awesome boat Dave.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks HR,

Well not only does the GPS on this thing show me in my house, it shows me were in my house I am. If I walk around it shows me moving from room to room........................ :mrgreen: 

Got my Teleflex “BayStar” Hydraulic kit today. I got some work to do. _


----------



## bigwave

Sweet......Engine check,fuel check,steering check, nav system check, your so close, I cant wait to see her on the water in all her glory........don't forget the eject button. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks big,

It’s just so freaking hot right now. Highs near 90° with killer humidity. I’m working on the console inside so that's a big help. I have the weekend off so I’m hoping to get the console completed if nothing else. Just haven’t figured out were to put the eject button yet.................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Hot up here too Dave, going to make a run on the Specks and Reds in the early am. Found the ideal place for your eject button.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320157#p320157 said:


> Badbagger » 54 minutes ago[/url]"]Hot up here too Dave, going to make a run on the Specks and Reds in the early am. Found the ideal place for your eject button.




_LMAO……………………………………… :LOL2: 
Try again the jack plate control switch is going there. Good luck, catch um up. _


----------



## bigwave

No No No.....that is not an official eject button [-X [-X [-X


----------



## Country Dave

_I was able to mount the hydraulic helm tonight. 

I really like that fact that its 4in tail. I can see all the gauges real good. Between the riser I fabed and the tall helm, I don’t have to bend my knees when I’m standing up. I can just side straddle a little bit to be comfortable. 

When I fish the mouth of the shark river it’s about a 25 mile run from the ramp. Sometimes I stand the whole way. I really don’t mind. _


----------



## bigwave

Looks good with the wheel on it.......


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks big,

I still have a ton of work to do though. I have to scurf up the mounting service on the inside so I can 5200 the starboard on. Then mount the battery switch and fuse box on the starboard. I also have to drill and mount 12v outlet and the jack plate switch. Then start wiring up everything and after that mount the rod holders. 
Hope to be done with all of that over the weekend. :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Badbagger

Looks great Dave. FYI, 5200 won't adhere properly to Starboard. I wanted to use 5200 on my console top cover that I had FL Marine Plastics make up for me. After talking to John, he told me he's yet to be able to get 5200 to work on Starboard.

This is directly from the manufacturer of Starboard:

King StarBoard®, King StarBoard® ST, King ColorCore®, King ColorBoard® and King CuttingBoard® can not be glued using standard adhesives. Products like 3M’s 5200 work well as a water sealing caulk but will not adhere King StarBoard® to itself or other materials in a permanent bond. It is preferable to mechanically fasten or weld King StarBoard®, but when an adhesive is necessary you can use a product called Lord 7542-AB or 3M’s Scotch-Weld DP-8005. We do not represent these products, make any claims about their abilities or accept liability for them.
Lord 7542-AB can be purchased by Wensco online (www.wensco.com) or offline; Phone: 800-253-1569 or 616-785-3333.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320352#p320352 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 05:47[/url]"]Looks great Dave. FYI, 5200 won't adhere properly to Starboard. I wanted to use 5200 on my console top cover that I had FL Marine Plastics make up for me. After talking to John, he told me he's yet to be able to get 5200 to work on Starboard.
> 
> This is directly from the manufacturer of Starboard:
> 
> King StarBoard®, King StarBoard® ST, King ColorCore®, King ColorBoard® and King CuttingBoard® can not be glued using standard adhesives. Products like 3M’s 5200 work well as a water sealing caulk but will not adhere King StarBoard® to itself or other materials in a permanent bond. It is preferable to mechanically fasten or weld King StarBoard®, but when an adhesive is necessary you can use a product called Lord 7542-AB or 3M’s Scotch-Weld DP-8005. We do not represent these products, make any claims about their abilities or accept liability for them.
> Lord 7542-AB can be purchased by Wensco online (https://www.wensco.com) or offline; Phone: 800-253-1569 or 616-785-3333.





_Good morning BB,

How was the fishing brother? Tell John you just have to scruff up both sides of the mating surfaces real good. After a generous application of 5200 apply heavy pressure for a minimum of 24 hours. I’ve had good success doing this. 

I have two smaller blocks of starboard that I mounted busbars to. I used this process and it’s been probably a year and a half ago so far so good. I’ll snap some pics tonight. It probably wouldn’t work well on bigger pieces that are in direct sunlight. _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, great to hear on using the 5200. We latched onto a baby Hammerhead, oh joy along with a short Speck and some Catfish. Better than a day working!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320356#p320356 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 08:14[/url]"]Hey Dave, great to hear on using the 5200. We latched onto a baby Hammerhead, oh joy along with a short Speck and some Catfish. Better than a day working!



_
You sure got that right bro,

A bad day fishing is better than a good day working… : ) Well I finally got the end all answer about the ipad GPS capability. (It does have an internal GPS/GPS card.) (You don’t have to have a data plan.) However the GPS does not locate you from the satellites like your every day run of the mill marine chart plotter sounders. 
It has to be in range of a cell tower : ( 

I do get some cell signal when I’m out front on the flats but the back country is sporadic at best. It’s all good though there are new cell towers going up all the time and there are very few places where I fish that I would not have connectivity. In the metropolitan area I will always have a signal. 

Either way I wanted the ipad so I could face time with my grand kids and other things as well. I will see how it works it may just work fine; I have my Garmin as a back up anyway, I just wish the screen was bigger. If it doesn’t work to my expatiation, go to plan B _


----------



## Country Dave

_Did I say last word. LMAO
I was doing some more research and found this article from About.com GPS
_
https://gps.about.com/b/2011/03/20/apple-ipad-2-gps-quick-guide-and-capabilities.htm

_So I called apple again and talked to someone who actually knows something and he confirmed that my ipad with the GPS gets it primary signal from the satellites and just uses cell tower to sure it up if you don’t have a good line of sight to the satellites because of obstruction. No obstructions out in open water…………………………… :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_More good news…………………. :mrgreen: 

I got my water proof case for the ipad today. I like it. Her are a couple of pics plus a pic of the starboard that I used 5200 to attach to the inside of the console. I was using this console on another project but changed to a deferent one. It’s been on there for like a year and a half, watch they will fall of tomorrow. :LOL2: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

What case is that Dave?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320436#p320436 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 22:18[/url]"]What case is that Dave?




_Good morning,

It’s an Aryca. Here’s the link. https://www.go2outfitters.com/Aryca_Rock_Waterproof_iPad_Case_White_p/aryca-rock-wht.htm?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=versafeed&utm_term=aryca+rock+wht&utm_content=aryca+rock+waterproof+ipad+case+white&Click=23615_


----------



## smackdaddy53

I scrolled back after I asked and found the link. Looks like a nice case. Have you figured out a mounting bracket for it yet? I may go this route as well. It would be nice to use the weather, tide, wind etc apps while fishing without having to squint at a tiny phone screen.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320483#p320483 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]I scrolled back after I asked and found the link. Looks like a nice case. Have you figured out a mounting bracket for it yet? I may go this route as well. It would be nice to use the weather, tide, wind etc apps while fishing without having to squint at a tiny phone screen.




_Yeh brother I’m with you on that,

I have an idea in my head. In direct sunlight there is going to be some degradation of the screen view. My idea is a removable mounting bracket that has a build in hood. The ipad “with case” would snap in and out of it. 
I have it in my head now let’s see if I can make it…………….. :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Making a little progress today,

Got my battery switch and fuse box mounted to the starboard base. I was also able to make up and mount the positive cable from battery switch to fuse box. Also wired up 12v feed wires from fuse box to switch panel. Mounted NAV lights. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Nice work Dave, always super clean. Wish I had the patience for such nice work.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320701#p320701 said:


> Pweisbrod » Yesterday, 20:46[/url]"]Nice work Dave, always super clean. Wish I had the patience for such nice work.




_Thank you sir,
I don’t know another way to do it. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Hey Dave! Check out my Suzuki question in the motors section: let me know what you think.


----------



## bigwave

Looking good Dave, I like the side lights on the console. Almost time to put that thing back in the boat. =D>


----------



## kfa4303

Looking good! Although, I am curious about the Nav lights on the helm. Is it even legal for them to be on the console? As I understand the regulations, they need to be on the bow and cover a certain visual range. It seems like it would be too easy for one of the lights to become blocked, or obscured while underway. Just curious.


----------



## bigwave

I am sure he is using those for courtesy lights for the bow area since they are both white. Looks like a good idea to keep the light forward for walking around and such.


----------



## Badbagger

I'm almost hearing that BIG word - *SPLASH* :mrgreen: 

Well done sir =D> =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

As others have said, Very neat, clean, and well planned Dave. =D> 
I couldn't agree more. Do you have a target date for launch?


----------



## Country Dave

_Wow guys thanks,

I haven’t even had time to check the forum. Spending time with family and new girlfriend :mrgreen: Anyway they are indeed NAV lights the LED bulbs are white but light up red and green respectively. I’m not sure if it’s legal or not to mount them on the console but I’m thinking they are because I see a lot of brand new high end boats rigged this way. 

I’m pretty sure they have to pass and inspection before they can be sold. Look at this brand new Maverick. You can clearly see the NAV lights on the console. The top of my console is way up over the front deck.

As far as splash time. I’m just working at a slow pace, just so freaking hot and I’m on the job allot. I’m going to try and splash her and run pretty soon a few weeks to a month. Completed with the Seadek and polling platform, maybe and of Sep beginning of Oct. Thanks again guys for the vote of confidence. _


----------



## kfa4303

Well, just because a popular manufacturer makes them, doesn't necessarily mean they're legal. The article below may help. Based on this and some other articles I've read, I don't think the helm-mounted nav lights are legal. Neither are many of the popular "shark eye" style nav lights that are sold (i.e. Lavorsi, etc...) by some rather high end makers (ECC, Anoka, et al.). I don't think it's a matter of brightness, but one of range of vision. It seems like they would be in the way at night by continually lighting the inside of the boat, and in two different colors no less. Seems like it would impair your overall night vision. It may be worth flagging down a USCG/FWC next time you're on the water, just to be sure. Tickets are no fun. Congrats on the new girl friend! Proof positive that boats are indeed chick magnets. 

https://www.boatingbasicsonline.com/content/general/4_2_b.php


----------



## Country Dave

_I just got off the phone with Coast guard station Fort Lauderdale My home port” and the answer is, as long as they are not obstructed and the lights meet the distance requirements it is legal to mount them on your console. _

_Hey thanks for the new girlfriend comment, she's pretty hot............... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum//showthread.php?t=432283

_I just ran across this, pretty interesting. seems it more prevalent than I thought. Ether way I'm not worried about it. The CG said its good to go. :mrgreen: _


----------



## RivRunR

you may run into problems if they consider them to be "obstructed" because boats approaching from starboard can't see the port-side light, and vice versa.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321944#p321944 said:


> RivRunR » Today, 10:36[/url]"]you may run into problems if they consider them to be "obstructed" because boats approaching from starboard can't see the port-side light, and vice versa.


_
Nice to here from you River Run,

Well the bottom line is the CG told me it’s ok and to tell you the truth I really don’t care. :LOL2: I see so many boats with the port and starboard lights not next to each other. Ever tug in port has them on the opposite sides of the wheel house. I’ve seen this a lot on other boats a swell, boats that are a little bigger in size but now I’m starting to see this on smaller boats as well. 
I got the name and rank of the CG guy I talked to so worst case I get stopped and they give me chit about the lights I drop the name. Again I’m not really sweating it……………….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## mbweimar

Dave, I did the same thing on my boat. My only complaint is that the light really obstructs your view. When its pitch black outside, all I can see is red and green relfecting off my swivel seat. The white paint on your boat will likely reflect even more. 

Just throwing that out there. I still think I'm gonna keep mine in the same place on my new console though.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322050#p322050 said:


> mbweimar » Today, 08:01[/url]"]Dave, I did the same thing on my boat. My only complaint is that the light really obstructs your view. When its pitch black outside, all I can see is red and green relfecting off my swivel seat. The white paint on your boat will likely reflect even more.
> 
> Just throwing that out there. I still think I'm gonna keep mine in the same place on my new console though.



_Hey thanks for the insight, 

I’m going to try it and see what happens. This rig will probably only be used from dusk to dawn about 10% o the time. I do often start out into the bay a half hour or so before the sun starts to peak its head up but the light is in my favor. 

I know this sounds crazy but when I’m camping and we run out at night to say the mouth or something we run without any lights. Believe it or not it’s safer; no one runs Flamingo at night except for us. It’s pretty much pitch black, zero light pollution. 

I can see the outline of the mangroves by the moon and starlight and that keeps me in the middle of the channel. Out there at night if you run any lights at all it just takes your vision away completely. I guess I could do the old pirate trick and put a patch over one eye and switch it at night. :LOL2: _


----------



## kfa4303

Be careful running at night without any lights. They po-po may not like that. If you are on the water after sundown you must have Nav and stern lights. While nav lights can certainly contribute to night blindness, to a certain extent, it is greatly reduced when they are on the bow rather than near the helm. Not to mention the fact that the nav lights are meant to demarcate the front/bow not only for your own advantage when pulling up to the dock/ramp/trailer, but for other boaters so they can get a rough idea of the size of your vessel by judging the distance between the stern and bow/nav lights. Tug boas and other large vessels have completely different laws and regulations governing their light displays. These various lighting configurations help others identify what type of vessel your piloting. If you light your skiff like a tug boat, or your tug boat like a skiff you could have quite a few legal and safety issues on your hands. Plus, I don't think FWC is going to accept the "well lots of other manufacturers do it, so it must be ok" argument. For the sake of any others that may read this thread in the future, double and triple check the lighting regs in your region. Just saying...... :/


----------



## smackdaddy53

I read somewhere that this is not Dave's first boat or day on the water...i had to!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322097#p322097 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 11:31[/url]"]I read somewhere that this is not Dave's first boat or day on the water...i had to!




_ :LOL2: Thanks smak, you beat me to it. 

When I said no body runs Flamingo at night besides us, "us meaning myself and my boys" I mean no one, not even the park rangers. Unless they get called out for an emergency it ant happening. You have got to be on your game to run Flamingo in the daytime. 

The guy I learned from starting going there with his dad since he was about 6 years old. he's 46 now and still goes probably 2 or 3 times a month. Although I would not conceder myself to be a rebel or anything, I really could care less about the NAV lights not being on the bow. Again "listen carefully now", the US Coast Guard said it not illegal to mount them on my console so, I'm going to leave them there..................................... _ :LOL22:


----------



## Pweisbrod

Well, I don't care either way, so just put the thing in water and let's see some monster snook and whatnot in it.


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322097#p322097 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 10:31[/url]"]I read somewhere that this is not Dave's first boat or day on the water...i had to!


Good one Smack.......who cares about your stupid lights......lets go fishing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322180#p322180 said:


> bigwave » Today, 09:45[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322097#p322097 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 10:31[/url]"]I read somewhere that this is not Dave's first boat or day on the water...i had to!
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Smack.......who cares about your stupid lights......lets go fishing. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


_LMAO,
Big were the heck have you been hiding. I heard the grouper bite is on big time over there. _


----------



## bigwave

My Grandmother passed a couple of weeks ago, I was in Kansas. I plan on going out tomorrow for some gags, I might even jump in if I have a full tank at home. Something is going to die tomorrow....... :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, looks GREAT and I damn sure wouldn't sweat it NOT one bit. Folks told me the same thing about a light on my T-Top on the G3. I had more courtesy checks that I can tell you, NEVER was questioned on it. Tugs on the Flamingo ? Hmm, now I'd pay to see that one lmfao. Rod holder FINALLY came in and tossed up pics, now just have to mount it up this week.

Big, sorry to hear of your loss bro.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks BB,

I’m totally not sweating it bro…………………. :LOL2: 
Tugs are in my home port, Port Everglades FL not Flamingo LOL. Big my condolences to your family, I’m very sorry bro.  _


----------



## panFried

Man Dave that console looks sick! You have done a really nice job. Can't wait to here how the technology performs for you.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322347#p322347 said:


> panFried » Yesterday, 21:45[/url]"]Man Dave that console looks sick! You have done a really nice job. Can't wait to here how the technology performs for you.




_Hey thanks Pan Fried,
I think everything is going to work out pretty good. _


----------



## hudflat

Hey Dave, Im a west coast florida flats guy and I just bought a barley used 2001 1752 w/ 50hp honda 4 stoke. really like this boat and wish I never saw this thread, your doing a bang up job and your surely going to cost me money. :mrgreen: 


David


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322565#p322565 said:


> hudflat » 32 minutes ago[/url]"]Hey Dave, Im a west coast florida flats guy and I just bought a barley used 2001 1752 w/ 50hp honda 4 stoke. really like this boat and wish I never saw this thread, your doing a bang up job and your surely going to cost me money. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> David



_Hey welcome to the forum,
Sorry about that brother. :LOL2: Were are you on the west cost? _


----------



## hudflat

I live in N Pasco County and fish Hernando,Hommossa Springs most of the nature coast areas, great fishing!


----------



## Country Dave

_Yeh man great fishing over there,

Post a pic of you new girl. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## hudflat

:-$


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322674#p322674 said:


> hudflat » Today, 11:05[/url]"]:-$




_Its not a secret :LOL2: _ _Is that you're boat in the avatar? It looks great._


----------



## hudflat

yeah this is my project boat Ive already had a bench seat and backrest made it's a start.then Im thinking maybe a CC and new livewell,polling platform,trolling motor& jack plate. Im also going to do some new storage hatches like you did. Anyhow not here to rob your build thread, GET to work i need more ideas! :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322793#p322793 said:


> hudflat » Today, 08:21[/url]"]yeah this is my project boat Ive already had a bench seat and backrest made it's a start.then Im thinking maybe a CC and new livewell,polling platform,trolling motor& jack plate. Im also going to do some new storage hatches like you did. Anyhow not here to rob your build thread, GET to work i need more ideas! :lol:




_LOL ok will do,

I will post some pics tonight. _


----------



## bigwave

opcorn:


----------



## hudflat

opcorn: maybe the new girlfriend is already getting in the way of some progress?


----------



## bigwave

You said it not me.....hudflat.......thats funny though.........the honeymoon will be over soon and maybe he will put some pics of the boat up soon. \/


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322868#p322868 said:


> bigwave » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]You said it not me.....hudflat.......thats funny though.........the honeymoon will be over soon and maybe he will put some pics of the boat up soon. \/



_LMAO if you saw her you would understand why. That's all I'm going to say about that except for "I'm tired" _ :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

I am sure she is a Hottie, especially if your all tired out...... :mrgreen:


----------



## hudflat

pictures or it never happened Dave, dang grow a pair.... lets see some action on this boat build!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Get her to pose on the bow, they love that!


----------



## Country Dave

_Good morning you, all 

The console is all but completed. I just have a couple of things left to do. The wiring is 80% complete. The -NEG or ground side of the circuits are simple because they all share a common busbar/terminal block. The battery POS + side of the circuits are getting their inputs through two different paths. 

All of the controlled circuits like the console lights, NAV lights, bilge pump, livewell pump, livewell lighting and stern/anchor light are receiving their inputs through the console mounted switches. The switches are receiving the 12 volts from the fuse box that gets its voltage from the battery switch when in the on position. Pretty simple. 

All of the gauges need three things to work. They need a ground, they need a signal from whatever they are monitoring, like” TAC, Temp, Voltage whatever” and they also need battery voltage. All of the gauges will receive their battery voltage from a common busbar/terminal block witch get fed from an incoming 12 volt wire that comes off the binnacle/controller. I have to make up that harness and connect it from the gauges to the busbar. 

I don’t know if you can see it in the pics or not but I beveled the edge of the DP to give it a nice finished look. I also mounted it down and used finishing washers to give it a clean look. Harness, rod holders and jack plate switch and it’s done. _


----------



## bigwave

Looking great Dave.


----------



## hudflat

I like it.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322927#p322927 said:


> bigwave » Today, 10:07[/url]"]Looking great Dave.



_Hey thanks guys,

I’m going to finish the console this weekend. There are still a few things I need run from the motor side up to the console. The two hydraulic steering lines, the two signal circuit wires from the low oil pressure switch and temp sensor on the motor, and the cylinder head temp sender harness. 

After that is pretty much a down hill run………………………………….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

I was looking at your pictures of the console while I was driving the back roads here at work and got to the one with the Nav lights on and I nearly ran off the road because they blinded me...haha
Looks great Dave! Mine will be much more simplistic I think.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322968#p322968 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]I was looking at your pictures of the console while I was driving the back roads here at work and got to the one with the Nav lights on and I nearly ran off the road because they blinded me...haha
> Looks great Dave! Mine will be much more simplistic I think.



_Hey thanks Smack,

Yeh the LED's are pretty bright for sure. This is simplistic....................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## SCARNG2011

Hey Dave... mad props to your build.. once again, it definitely blows me away. nice job!

on a side note... since you are in the middle of your electrical wiring, would you mind taking a look at my build in my signature? I just finished wiring my switch panel, fish finder, and marine stereo system and I can get the fish finder to turn on no problem... but my boss head unit won't show a spark of life at all. can't figure out if I bought a faulty unit or if my wiring is messed up. anyways... great build dude! and any info/help is appreciated!!


----------



## simbelle

wire the stereo direct by itself and that will tell you about the unit, then add one at a time from there.


----------



## mbweimar

Looking good Dave! How wide is that console? It'd be nice to have one that big on my rig, but I can barely squeeze by my 18" wide console when getting to the front deck.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322990#p322990 said:


> mbweimar » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Looking good Dave! How wide is that console? It'd be nice to have one that big on my rig, but I can barely squeeze by my 18" wide console when getting to the front deck.



_Thanks,

Its only 18" wide. _


----------



## mbweimar

Oh, ok. I guess it looks bigger because the steering wheel isn't on yet. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323030#p323030 said:


> mbweimar » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]Oh, ok. I guess it looks bigger because the steering wheel isn't on yet. Keep up the good work!



_
This is what it looks like sitting in the skiff. _


----------



## bigwave

looking mighty fine =D>


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323032#p323032 said:


> bigwave » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]looking mighty fine =D>



_Thanks big,

That pic was obviously before I rigged the console. I just posseted it so "mbweimar" could get an idea of the size and how much room was on both sides. O crap I forgot I’m still going to have to fab up some kind of hood/windshield for the ipad. I have a couple of ideas on design and material. I think I’m going to use a polymer like plexiglass. Any ideas are welcome. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323032#p323032 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]looking mighty fine =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks big,
> 
> That pic was obviously before I rigged the console. I just posseted it so "mbweimar" could get an idea of the size and how much room was on both sides. O crap I forgot I’m still going to have to fab up some kind of hood/windshield for the ipad. I have a couple of ideas on design and material. I think I’m going to use a polymer like plexiglass. Any ideas are welcome. _
Click to expand...

I may be going the same route and was thinking some black 1/4" or 5/16" seaboard or uv treated plastic would work great. Black will keep the glare down.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey smack,

I have a couple of different ideas. I'm just going to have to mess around with it and see what works best. _


----------



## hudflat

Ive seen this before in my 50yrs of life ....What Dave really means is " I got me a new GF and shes HOT so I will get back to you guy's and the boat when I can TTYL!


David


----------



## hudflat

thats a good amount of room you have even with the 18" CC, i wanna see how you plan on running the cables etc, I can still stand and drive with my SC and I do like the extra room but the looks of a CC are cool.

David


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323058#p323058 said:


> hudflat » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]thats a good amount of room you have even with the 18" CC, i wanna see how you plan on running the cables etc, I can still stand and drive with my SC and I do like the extra room but the looks of a CC are cool.
> 
> David



_
If you look at page 36 and 37 of this build you can see how everything comes up from the floor. There is a 12x12 cut out that the console sits over. Hope that helps. _


----------



## hudflat

I know your aways from running this boat but maybe something you will run into with yours. I only have a 50hp Honda 4 stroke w/15 pitch s/s prop but when I first took it out I was very disapointed how it couldnt accecerate without punching a hole through the water and over reving, no matter what i even I lowered the engine past the cavatation plate , tried a 17 pitch 3 blade, the answer for me was a 4 blade prop as these boats are so darn light. Now it pulls a holeshot like crazy and the cornering is excellent and it will run loaded trimed out 6000 rpms at 33mph.. yes I did lose 3mph using the 4 blade but im happy. 

Maybe my issue was specific to my boat but with your 115 hp should be intresting on your results, maybe since your prop will be bigger you will be alright?



David


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323096#p323096 said:


> hudflat » Yesterday, 08:33[/url]"]I know your aways from running this boat but maybe something you will run into with yours. I only have a 50hp Honda 4 stroke w/15 pitch s/s prop but when I first took it out I was very disapointed how it couldnt accecerate without punching a hole through the water and over reving, no matter what i even I lowered the engine past the cavatation plate , tried a 17 pitch 3 blade, the answer for me was a 4 blade prop as these boats are so darn light. Now it pulls a holeshot like crazy and the cornering is excellent and it will run loaded trimed out 6000 rpms at 33mph.. yes I did lose 3mph using the 4 blade but im happy.
> 
> Maybe my issue was specific to my boat but with your 115 hp should be intresting on your results, maybe since your prop will be bigger you will be alright?
> 
> 
> 
> David




_Prop selection is as critical as it is difficult. I’m a big fan of the 4 blade. It’s a big help when running jacked up. As the prop rotates up and one blade comes out of the water “on a 4 blade” another one is already in the water. Not the same result on a 3 blade, there is a gap because of the spacing. You wouldn’t think it makes that much of a difference but it does. 

My first thought on yours was not so much pitch as diameter. Again it can be tricky but if you found the right combo you’re golden. I have more than enough ponies and I’m little stern heavy so I don’t think cavitation is going to be an issue. I have a few props to play with. I’m really not worried about top end. A good hole shot and if I can cruise around 45/50mph @ 4000 RBM I’ll be happy. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome,

I have to mount my transducer, not sure if it would be better to mount it on the back of the float pod or the transom. I’m going to trace mounting bracket outline on the surface I decide to go with, “float pod” or the “transom” Then I will grind off the steelflex and mount the bracket with J.B Weld/Water Weld. I have total confidence in this product to hold the bracket in place. 

I’m just not sure if I will get a better reading putting on the back float pod or the little space on the back of the transom. Again thoughts and suggestion are welcome. 

Thanks,
Dave _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Man dad has his mounted on the transom between the pods. His will not read depth at speed even in calm water.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323439#p323439 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]Man dad has his mounted on the transom between the pods. His will not read depth at speed even in calm water.


_
Thanks RBO,

Maybe here on the back of the pod by the drain plug. _ _Lower left of pic._


----------



## bigwave

Hey Dave, you need to look at the manual on the bottom machine.....they have recommended places to put your transducer, I know you know this. The farther away from the center line the more distortion you could have. I would call the manufacture and ask them where they would put it. I would think that inside the pod would give you alot of noise from cavitation......not sure though. Is it too late to exchange the transducer for a thru-hull type? I know that most of time you will be running skinny, so you really don't need to see the bottom, however if your ever wanting to read the bottom good, I say thru hull all the way they read better IMO.


----------



## mbweimar

Seems to me, the only issue with mounting on the pod, is securely running the transducer cable without it looking like crap. I'm sure there are ways around that though.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys'

I'm out of town and loving my iPad :mrgreen: Anyway yes you're right on both accounts big. The through hull would be the way to go on most applications but not this skinny water sucker. LOL I'm sure I'm going to scrape the bottom on this thing more times than not. 

The last thing I want to do is rip a bottom mounted through hull fitting off. I would be in deep chit. And you are also correct as far as I don't need it the majority of the time. However, I do fish some deeper spots and I want to see the structure. I think I'm just going to mount it as close to the center line as possible. Ok so I down loaded the "Navioncs" app. Here are a few screen shots I took of the app. _


----------



## bigwave

Ok, I stand corrected.....I am always thinking of the best bottom machine.........no real need for that on the flats. I really need to look at the tecnology offered today. The Ipod stuff is really cool. Time to watch some dirt racing...... :LOL2:


----------



## Gators5220

As always Dave that thing is one sick flats boat you got goin there. Nice job.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks Gator,

Much appreciated. _


----------



## RivRunR

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323510#p323510 said:


> Country Dave » 24 Jul 2013, 20:22[/url]"]_...I think I'm just going to mount it as close to the center line as possible. _



Probably the best bet is to put the boat in the water, at the speed you'll want to see structure, and find the spot with the least amount of turbulence / air bubbles. Might want to use a transducer mounting board in case you have to adjust the location, which seems to happen a lot on tin boats.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323766#p323766 said:


> RivRunR » 26 Jul 2013, 17:39[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323510#p323510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 24 Jul 2013, 20:22[/url]"]_...I think I'm just going to mount it as close to the center line as possible. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the best bet is to put the boat in the water, at the speed you'll want to see structure, and find the spot with the least amount of turbulence / air bubbles. Might want to use a transducer mounting board in case you have to adjust the location, which seems to happen a lot on tin boats.
Click to expand...


_Thanks Riv Run that's what I'm going to do,


Well after spending about 5 hours fabricating a mounting bracket/sunshade for the ipad I decided to scrap that idea of using the ipad as my chartplotter,

Yeh I know but I wanted the ipad anyway so it’s all good. The only drawback is not being able to see the screen good in direct sunlight. I will probably take it along as a backup. I’m going to by the GARMAN 740s GPS/MAP chartplotter sounder. “GPSMAP 740s is a stand-alone touchscreen chartplotter that brings a new level of functionality to your vessel. Featuring a brilliant 7-inch display, GPSMAP 740s puts all the information you need right at your fingertips. GPSMAP 740s is preloaded with U.S. coastal maps. In addition, GPSMAP 740s accepts radar input and offers full NMEA 2000 connectivity for greater convenience when adding extra sensors”

I already have the “Blue Chart g2 vision SD card in my GARMAN 421s I’m just going to take the SD card out and put it in the 740s. This way I only have to have one unit, sounder, chartploter in one, 7 in touchscreen. By the way I’m going to sell my 421s if anyone is interested. Well the console is done. All of the wiring is done and the rod holders are installed. I staggered them so the reels won’t hit. _


----------



## bigwave

Very nice Dave, now put that boat under it already..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324049#p324049 said:


> bigwave » Today, 09:40[/url]"]Very nice Dave, now put that boat under it already..... :mrgreen:




_Soon brother soon,

I will be ready for the mullet run. Down here in South Florida we are so fortunate to have a couple of mullet runs during the year. The first cool spell of the year usually the end of September beginning of October the mullet start to come on down. 

It’s on like Donkey Kong. Big snook, Tarpon, Jacks, Kings, sharks you name it. It’s a blast. Then around April they start heading back up north and they travel through my back yard so to speak. She will be ready no later than the end of September but could be much sooner................ :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifeIS9yOkkw&feature=share&list=PLF87256C1375AEFB7


----------



## Badbagger

Dave, you will LOVE that Garmin I have the 720S which is basically the same unit. If you need to shop prices, I have a good contact for some great prices and I'll check if you'd like. I HIGHLY recommend getting the Garmin Bluechart Maps. I bought mine on ebay that was 2 years old for $35 and it is a WHOLE NEW BALLGAME when you have those and ESPECIALLY on the flats in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324087#p324087 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 13:30[/url]"]Dave, you will LOVE that Garmin I have the 720S which is basically the same unit. If you need to shop prices, I have a good contact for some great prices and I'll check if you'd like. I HIGHLY recommend getting the Garmin Bluechart Maps. I bought mine on ebay that was 2 years old for $35 and it is a WHOLE NEW BALLGAME when you have those and ESPECIALLY on the flats in unfamiliar territory.



_Thanks BB,

I have the Bluechart map SD card in my 421s. I'm just going to swap it over. Its a great chip for sure_.


----------



## Country Dave

_I’ve been checking out some of the features on the Garmin 740s. Lots of cool stuff can’t wait to get it so I can play around with it. _ :mrgreen: 

https://youtu.be/qbaY7hNKyDg

https://youtu.be/8-PbFGP01cQ

https://youtu.be/jsaEpp2KU9Y


----------



## hudflat

Dave, any new progress on the 1752? ](*,) opcorn:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324863#p324863 said:


> hudflat » Today, 14:21[/url]"]Dave, any new progress on the 1752? ](*,) opcorn:




_Just minimal progress since the last time I posted,

The new GF is amazing and keeping me very busy if you know what I mean and I’m not complaining…….. :mrgreen: 

Besides it’s been so freaking hot outside you can’t really work for more than 10 or 15 minutes without having to go in and cool down. I was able to run/rig the harness I made up for the new TAC. I also finished the splice/extension for the cylinder head temp sensor harness and rigged it as well. 

Mounting the console to the console riser has proven to be a little problematic. 
I’m not just going to run screws threw it; I’m going to bolt it down. So after I mark the mounting points I have to then go back and open the inside of the riser up in the spots I marked so I can but a nut on the bolt. The existing holes in the console will have to be dealt with. I can’t use them because they land right on the corner brackets that hold the riser together. 

I’ve already figured out a fix it’s just a matter of finding a little time. I do not have to be in the office at all this weekend so this is what I will try and get completed.
Holes in lower console flange repaired..........
New holes in console and riser drilled, access holes in riser drilled..........
Front floor section riveted down……….
Riser mounted to floor……….
Console set in place and all the existing wiring joined to their proper location in the console……….
Binnacle/controller mounted to console and binnacle wiring joined to its location inside the console………
Make a template for the rear floor.........
A few little things on the motor and I’ll call it all good..........
Just need to be completed for the run. The end of September begging of October, sometimes things just fall in place and you’re able to accomplish a lot, and sometimes not so much. :LOL2: _


----------



## hudflat

Im with you on September & October my favorite fishing months also. As I mentioned my plans are also to possibly convert mine into a CC this winter, the jury is still out on that so I need to see how you manage on yours please take lots of pictures if your "new girfriend" will let you. :mrgreen:

Note to self: I liked Dave's "old girlfriend" much better , more work got done on the boat and a lot less excuses.  


David


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325003#p325003 said:


> hudflat » Today, 13:31[/url]"]Im with you on September & October my favorite fishing months also. As I mentioned my plans are also to possibly convert mine into a CC this winter, the jury is still out on that so I need to see how you manage on yours please take lots of pictures if your "new girfriend" will let you. :mrgreen:
> 
> Note to self: I liked Dave's "old girlfriend" much better , more work got done on the boat and a lot less excuses.
> 
> 
> David



_LMAO The new girlfriend is keeping me busy after hours. Although I just haven't hade as much energy lately, strange. :LOL2: 
What are you waiting for start your mods now and maybe you will be finished by winter. Don't be a slacker. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Paul Marx

Nothing better than the old weak & wobbly legs Dave , enjoy them to the fullest. LOL


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325120#p325120 said:


> Paul Marx » Yesterday, 12:03[/url]"]Nothing better than the old weak & wobbly legs Dave , enjoy them to the fullest. LOL



_LOL Thanks brother I'm doing that very thing....................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_A little progress is better than no progress, :LOL2: 

I was able to get the front floor section riveted down, the console riser to console mounting holes drilled and the access holes drilled as well. I mounted the console riser to the floor and set the console in place. Now I will start connecting all the wiring. _

_The shift cables, the throttle cables and the wiring coming of the binnacle/are not going to look like what you see in the pics. They will be in a wiring loom and come down the side of the console and go through a floor mounted boot. _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking GREAT Dave!


----------



## kfa4303

sweeeeet!  coming right along. Looks great, but all those wires scare me. I'm terrible at electronics :/ What is a wiring loom? Is it a sort of conduit?


----------



## hudflat

Question.,my steering cable connects to my Honda coming off at a 90 degree angle of the motor then along side of the boat to the sc console area. If I go with a center console I know i will need a longer cable but cant see how it would be capable of bending that sharp downwardthe center of the boat ? Is there some special cable or different steering mechanism I need for the Honda to make it CC ?



David


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys much appreciated,

BB I hope you are enjoying your new rig. kfa4303 I guess you could say that, it’s like conduit but flexible. It’s kind of like the rigging tube in this pick but not as big in diameter. hudflat the steering cables are more flexible than you might think. The trick is to have the steering helm in the right position so when the cable come up from the floor/ rigging tube in goes right in to the helm and doesn’t have to bend much. 

I’m running a Bay Star hydraulic steering system so instead of having one big push/pull cable I have two smaller hydraulic lines that run from the helm to the steering gear. I could run a conventional helm and cable but I really like the benefits of the hydraulic system. _


----------



## riverrat174

This thing is soooooo badass.


----------



## Badbagger

Nice work bro. Enjoying it when I can, the rain has been never ending and the water tea colored and HOT HOT HOT. Fishing has been pretty slow so I am REALLY waiting for late Sept and early Oct when it cools down a bit and from there on out until next May it should be pretty decent.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325776#p325776 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 17:11[/url]"]Nice work bro. Enjoying it when I can, the rain has been never ending and the water tea colored and HOT HOT HOT. Fishing has been pretty slow so I am REALLY waiting for late Sept and early Oct when it cools down a bit and from there on out until next May it should be pretty decent.


_
Yeh man, the mirror in my truck said 96 yesterday,

The humidity was so high You couldn't be outside for more than about 10 min before you were coved in sweat. Come on end of Sept beginning of Oct.............. :mrgreen: _


----------



## kfa4303

+1 on the heat and humidity! We're dying up here in the frozen north of Tallahassee too. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is hydraulic steering is also called "zero feedback"? What are the advantages over conventional, mechanical connections?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325870#p325870 said:


> kfa4303 » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]+1 on the heat and humidity! We're dying up here in the frozen north of Tallahassee too. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is hydraulic steering is also called "zero feedback"? What are the advantages over conventional, mechanical connections?




_I think we’ve pretty much toped out on the temps now. They will stay about the same through the end of August and the first week off Sep but then they will slowly start going down from there. 

One of the benefits of hydraulic steering is “zero feedback” which really means you’re not fighting against the pull of the wheel. The torque of the motor “especially at high RPM” transfers up through the steering cable, through the helm and to the wheel. 

Typically when you hear of “zero or non feedback helms” there are referring to a conventional helm with a push pull cable. You can buy a conventional helm that’s a “zero or non feedback helm but you have to ask for it. All hydraulic system are non feed back or zero feedback systems. 

I never liked the term feedback in this venue, because it can be interpreted as a good thing. Most people that don’t have a lot of experience with boating might think feedback s would be good thing when in fact it’s a bit deceiving. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Hydraulic steering compared to conventional steering is night and day. 

It’s like Power steering vs no power steering on a car. There are probably not too many people driving now that remember driving a car without it but I do. Effort or lack of effort and the smoothness of operation is the main benefits of hydraulic steering. Smooth and effortless at any engine RBM. It’s the ticket if you can justify spending the $ 800.00 _


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325888#p325888 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 10:43[/url]"]_Hydraulic steering compared to conventional steering is night and day.
> 
> It’s like Power steering vs no power steering on a car. There are probably not too many people driving now that remember driving a car without it but I do. Effort or lack of effort and the smoothness of operation is the main benefits of hydraulic steering. Smooth and effortless at any engine RBM. It’s the ticket if you can justify spending the $ 800.00 _




Dude I was in college before I had a truck with power steering and power brakes! How many remember a three speed column shift (3 on the tree), now that's the question!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325904#p325904 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC » 42 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325888#p325888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » Today, 10:43[/url]"]_Hydraulic steering compared to conventional steering is night and day.
> 
> It’s like Power steering vs no power steering on a car. There are probably not too many people driving now that remember driving a car without it but I do. Effort or lack of effort and the smoothness of operation is the main benefits of hydraulic steering. Smooth and effortless at any engine RBM. It’s the ticket if you can justify spending the $ 800.00 _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I was in college before I had a truck with power steering and power brakes! How many remember a three speed column shift (3 on the tree), now that's the question!
Click to expand...


_LMAO I learned on a GMC van with three in the tree. Center position "Neutral" Pull in and down for "First" Back up through neutral, out and up for "Second" two pulls strait down for "third" LMAO No P/steering no p/brakes. :LOL2: :LOL2: _

_O yeh reverse was in from neutral and up. _


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325913#p325913 said:


> Country Dave » Yesterday, 13:17[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325904#p325904 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lowe 2070 CC » 42 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325888#p325888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » Today, 10:43[/url]"]_Hydraulic steering compared to conventional steering is night and day.
> 
> It’s like Power steering vs no power steering on a car. There are probably not too many people driving now that remember driving a car without it but I do. Effort or lack of effort and the smoothness of operation is the main benefits of hydraulic steering. Smooth and effortless at any engine RBM. It’s the ticket if you can justify spending the $ 800.00 _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I was in college before I had a truck with power steering and power brakes! How many remember a three speed column shift (3 on the tree), now that's the question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _LMAO I learned on a GMC van with three in the tree. Center position "Neutral" Pull in and down for "First" Back up through neutral, out and up for "Second" two pulls strait down for "third" LMAO No P/steering no p/brakes. :LOL2: :LOL2: _
> 
> _O yeh reverse was in from neutral and up. _
Click to expand...

I love how the three on the tree grinds when you miss the gear........I can still feel it grinding my hand to shoulder on the missed gear placement......ahhhh and the noise it made....... :lol:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Looking clean Dave! Beautiful work, you can definitely tell you planned it out to the T. 
Where did you get the boot and loom coming off the motor and into the hull, I want something like that for mine but in black. I will have to rig up something on the motor because its a '96 and not necessarily meant to be used with a loom like that. I want to keep as much water out of the hull as possible. 
My boat is getting TIG welded as we speak, traded my buddy a little carpentry for a lot of welding. Thank God he loves to weld and is dang good at it! Row of dimes every time.


----------



## Country Dave

_LMAO big, I guess I wasn’t the only one gridding up hamburger meat, :LOL2: 

Thanks Smack. Can’t wait to see your rig after welding, lots of pics bro. The rigging tube flange is TH marine; I think I found it at BOW or West Marine. The rigging tube was really hard to find in white, I ended up finding it online but I can’t remember were. _


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Awesome work Dave! Loved the way you notched the DP around the ribs and the console work.
Just give me a call when you want to get it wet, and I'll grab some rods and be right down. =D> :beer: 
Jerry


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326173#p326173 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]Awesome work Dave! Loved the way you notched the DP around the ribs and the console work.
> Just give me a call when you want to get it wet, and I'll grab some rods and be right down. =D> :beer:
> Jerry



_Jerry thank you so much,

Its was *your build* https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20643 that inspired me. Your workmanship, design and attention to detail is second to none. There are a couple of really cool builds on this forum and in my humble opinion, nun better than yours brother. I would be honored to fish with you one day sir. _


----------



## Country Dave

_No pics to show but I was able to get most of the wiring that will join with the console switches , battery switch and ground blocks etc prepped for installation. The harness that I made up for the jack plate works perfect. I joined all of the grounds last night and temporally connected them to a battery. 

Then I touched all my positive leads one at a time and made sure everything works good, it did. I'm in the office today but I hope to have all of the wiring done tomorrow and the console bolted in. Its a down hill run from there. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## hudflat

Ok guy's lets read between the lines here.

from Dave :"_No pics to show but I was able to get most of the wiring that will join with the console switches , battery switch and ground blocks etc prepped for installation"_ 

The Real meaning: I know its been a few weeks but geese this new girlfriend still ROCKS so absolutley no time to take pictures for you wanna be's.


from Dave _:" Then I touched all my positive leads one at a time and made sure everything works good, it did. I'm in the office today but I hope to have all of the wiring done tomorrow and the console bolted in. Its a down hill run from there."_

The real meaning: so me and the girlfriend held hands and made sure everthing worked good , it did,. so im in the house today cudling but hope to have a life tommorow and work on the boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326412#p326412 said:


> hudflat » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]Ok guy's lets read between the lines here.
> 
> from Dave :"_No pics to show but I was able to get most of the wiring that will join with the console switches , battery switch and ground blocks etc prepped for installation"_
> 
> The Real meaning: I know its been a few weeks but geese this new girlfriend still ROCKS so absolutley no time to take pictures for you wanna be's.
> 
> 
> from Dave _:" Then I touched all my positive leads one at a time and made sure everything works good, it did. I'm in the office today but I hope to have all of the wiring done tomorrow and the console bolted in. Its a down hill run from there."_
> 
> The real meaning: so me and the girlfriend held hands and made sure everthing worked good , it did,. so im in the house today cudling but hope to have a life tommorow and work on the boat. :mrgreen:



_LMAO ok hud I will take pics for you tomorrow. By the way the GF is working today as well but will be over tonight around 11:00 to wake me up. Sooooo much better than an alarm clock. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Anybody try Stern Mate transducer mounting bracket? _

https://www.sternmate.com/SternMateSystem.html


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, glad to see you in the home stretch!

I used the Stern Saver and it's pretty darn solid. Twas about $50 or so.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks bb,

You said you're running the Garman 720 right? Were did you mount your transducer? Are you getting good data at speed? _


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326422#p326422 said:


> Country Dave » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]_Thanks bb,
> 
> You said you're running the Garman 720 right? Were did you mount your transducer? Are you getting good data at speed? _



Correct. I am actually only using the 720 as a GPS. My Lowrance HDS12 is the backup GPS and Sonar unit with Side and Downscan. Here's a ducer pic. It is a ROYAL pain to get it set right. Still need to tweak it a tad. This actually isn't the current position but you'll get the idea.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks BB,

So if I understand correctly the ducer in the pic is for your Lowrance HDS12 and you're only using the Garman 720 as your GPS. Correct? _


----------



## Paul Marx

I think you are just dragging tail on this project to keep our interest. Show us the girl . =D>


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326733#p326733 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 15:57[/url]"]_Hey thanks BB,
> 
> So if I understand correctly the ducer in the pic is for your Lowrance HDS12 and you're only using the Garman 720 as your GPS. Correct? _




Correctamundo....


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326735#p326735 said:


> Paul Marx » 20 Aug 2013, 16:07[/url]"]I think you are just dragging tail on this project to keep our interest. Show us the girl . =D>




yeah let's see who you picked over us and your boat build!


----------



## Country Dave

_You guys are to funny,

If she finds out I posted this my azz is grass [-X _


----------



## Zum

Man,you do have your hands full there...


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326756#p326756 said:


> Zum » 14 minutes ago[/url]"]Man,you do have your hands full there...



_Can you say insatiable..................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok Jabba the hudflat, this is for you,

Ok so a ground is a ground is a ground. Lets take all of the grounds, trim back the insulation and join them together with a good quality ring eye terminal and heat shrink tubing. Then put that harness in wire loom. That ground terminal will got to the ground busbar. 

Get all of your 12 volt feeds, install connectors for switch panel, heat shrink tubing and mark them for what the will power up, ie bilge pump, livewell ETC. Install terminal ends on POS and NEG cabels for the motor, POS and NEG for jack plate. Etc. _


----------



## Paul Marx

Hey wait a minute !!! Is that Baby Oil in that picture ? I like the way you roll Dave. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_I’m out of the office for the day,

I’m going to see if I can get a little bit done. I had to make a rear access area in the console. The initial rigging won’t be bad because I can lay the console on its back while I rig everything up. However if I have to get back in and do anything after its fasten down to the riser I would pretty much have to be standing on my head to get in. Thiers only about a foot between the front of the console and the bench. 

So instead of having to remove it from the riser “witch would be a major pain in the azz” in the event I have to gain access to it, I decided to make a rear entry access. Move a long move a long, these aren’t the droids you’re looking for…………. : ) _


----------



## Badbagger

Nice work Dave !


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326748#p326748 said:


> Country Dave » 20 Aug 2013, 17:48[/url]"]_You guys are to funny,
> 
> If she finds out I posted this my azz is grass [-X _[/
> 
> 
> 
> The boat restoration can definatley wait... last time I will bug you on that. :shock:


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks guys,

Yeh I've been a little busy........... :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Its so unbelievably hot outside,

Even with this cloud cover its brutal. I'm chipping away at it. I'll be pretty happy when I finish up all the wiring. The battery tray is mounted, its coming together................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Paul Marx

It's looking really good Dave . =P~


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326864#p326864 said:


> Paul Marx » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]It's looking really good Dave . =P~



_Thanks bro,

I need a little person to crawl inside the console and make all the connections for me. This old back is feeling it today........ :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

Wowzer Dave, nice looking boat addition..........stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## hudflat

looking good


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326868#p326868 said:


> bigwave » Today, 16:37[/url]"]Wowzer Dave, nice looking boat addition..........stay thirsty my friend.




_Hey thanks guys,

Big you're to funny bro, you always crack me up.......................... :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

Ha, that is some funny stuff right there.


----------



## Country Dave

_My freaking back is sore................. #-o 

With the exception of shortening up a couple of the big battery cables, all of the console wiring is done. It would have been all but imposable had I not made the front access. I mounted the Baytstar hydraulic ram on the motor as well. 
I just have to torque the fasteners down and run the lines. _


----------



## bigwave

Looking good Dave, hmmmm sore back........ :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327140#p327140 said:


> bigwave » Yesterday, 13:46[/url]"]Looking good Dave, hmmmm sore back........ :lol:




_LOL I know what you're thinking bro. My back is sore from trying to curl up small enough to rig the freaking console. My 6ft 215 lbs azz just doesn't fit in them little spots to good. I must have been up and down a 100 times. I'm getting a back massage tonight...................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## hudflat

"I'm getting a back massage tonight....................


OMG , Dave come on are you serious ? when i first saw your original post i saw a MAN with a direction and on a mission, now I see you as a 215 lb guy looking at bath oils at bed bath and beyond. Your killing me...


David


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327317#p327317 said:


> hudflat » 18 minutes ago[/url]"]"I'm getting a back massage tonight....................
> 
> 
> OMG , Dave come on are you serious ? when i first saw your original post i saw a MAN with a direction and on a mission, now I see you as a 215 lb guy looking at bath oils at bed bath and beyond. Your killing me...
> 
> 
> David



_LMAO Hud I think you must have been hanging around with big, his funny is wearing off on you. Well I just turned 54 last week, and yes 215 but not fat and in pretty good shape. But 55/60 hour work weeks, a new girlfriend that in her early 40s and must think I'm in my 20s "not complaining" yeh my freaking back is sore brother. LOL 

Anyway I made some progress and I will post some pics later on this afternoon or this evening. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I’m so glad this part of the build is all but complete,

I bolted the console down to the riser. It was a little tricky to get the nuts started on the bolts. I just took some tape and wedged the sticky side in the wrench. It makes it tither and the sticky helps the nut not to fall through. 
I also ran self-taping screws through the other holes so it wouldn’t look like crap having open holes. They probably would have been enough to hold it down but I feel much better about having it bolted down.

All of the console wiring is done! The binnacle/controller is hard mounted and all of that wiring is done as well. I haven’t found the wire loom for the harness and cables coming off the controller yet. I didn’t run the hydraulic line for the steering yet because I ran out of the loom that I like to use for that. I will get some tomorrow. _


----------



## hudflat

looking good Dave, Welcome Back!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327467#p327467 said:


> hudflat » Today, 16:56[/url]"]looking good Dave, Welcome Back!



_Het thanks Hud,

Ok well I but the wire loom over the hydraulic lines and ran them from the motor to the helm. The lines are pretty stout and I'm sure they would have been fine without the loom but its a small investment for the peace of mind. $10.00 and not any real labor. slide them over the line and tape up. 

Going to modify this rod holder, mount it on this rigging plate and run the hydraulic lines through it. _


----------



## Country Dave

_If I get ambitious I will take the controller/binnacle apart, gut it and paint it white. I just think the controller would look so much better in white. Right now I just want to get her done. The snook are waiting. :mrgreen: I'm going to try and splash her the first weekend of Sep. Just to see how she runs. 

There isn't a whole lot left for me to do. I still need to fab the poling platform, make a rear compartment cover, back section of the floor and the front section of the bench seat. A few other little things and I'm done. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Blah blahs e want fish pics and vids of you breaking the sound barrier in a 600lb boat with 115 horse. LOL


----------



## hudflat

and just like that....." POOF " he's gone again


----------



## Paul Marx

I say I don't blame him . I'm sure he's only temporarily detained . =D>


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327871#p327871 said:


> hudflat » Today, 07:19[/url]"]and just like that....." POOF " he's gone again


I can't blame him, I would be gone too....... :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

_LMAO

You guys are great thank you. I needed a laugh or two today. Ok Progress and pics by the end of the long weekend. Unfortunately I'm in the office tomorrow, I'm going to shoot across the coast on Sunday to spend the day with friends. I will be doing some labor on labor day. Yes working on the skiff.

The honeymoon isn't over yet but she knows its important to me and she wants to go fishing. So I'm like ok honey, the boat isn't going to build itself............................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, looking GREAT bro and really glad you've got a "better half" if you will that can relate to "working and building" and someone who loves to fish as well. We fished yesterday and got the pretty white deck FULL of a lot of RED blood :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327900#p327900 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 11:58[/url]"]Hey Dave, looking GREAT bro and really glad you've got a "better half" if you will that can relate to "working and building" and someone who loves to fish as well. We fished yesterday and got the pretty white deck FULL of a lot of RED blood :mrgreen:



_Hey bro Thanks,

I wouldn't exactly say she's my better half but its sure been fun so far. :mrgreen: Give me a month or two and I'll F it up. :LOL2: I'm at the point that I really don't care, its a great place to be. If it works out great, if not, next. :LOL2: Anyway back to the stuff that really important, boats and fishing. So tell me about the smack down you put on the fish.............. :mrgreen: _


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=298747#p298747 said:


> Country Dave » 06 Feb 2013, 14:07[/url]"]_Hey thanks guys,
> 
> I love fishing this time of year. It gets so freaking hot starting around mid May. Fishing is great year around but March through May are really great where I do most of my fishing. I’m hoping to be ready to go by mid March but it might run as late as the end of March.
> Sometimes things go really smooth and quickly and sometimes not so much. :LOL2: _[/quote
> 
> Dave FYI , you missed March,April,May June,July & August ....just saying, hopefully your ready for late Sept / October's slam! with every post its helping me, thanks for sharing your work.
> 
> Soon to come David's (hudflat) 1752 modification/restoration project less the Opra Winfrey/ Jerry Springer escapades coming in december.
> 
> 
> David


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328180#p328180 said:


> hudflat » Yesterday, 14:57[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=298747#p298747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 06 Feb 2013, 14:07[/url]"]_Hey thanks guys,
> 
> I love fishing this time of year. It gets so freaking hot starting around mid May. Fishing is great year around but March through May are really great where I do most of my fishing. I’m hoping to be ready to go by mid March but it might run as late as the end of March.
> Sometimes things go really smooth and quickly and sometimes not so much. :LOL2: _[/quote
> 
> Dave FYI , you missed March,April,May June,July & August ....just saying, hopefully your ready for late Sept / October's slam! with every post its helping me, thanks for sharing your work.
> 
> Soon to come David's (hudflat) 1752 modification/restoration project less the Opra Winfrey/ Jerry Springer escapades coming in december.
> 
> 
> David
Click to expand...






_I remember that post like it was yesterday,

The key phrase there would be “Sometimes things go really smooth and quickly and sometimes not so much” It’s important to have a target date but as you will see when you start your build/mods, It doesn’t always go as planned. You’re more than welcome I certainly don’t mind giving back to this great forum. I think a good rule of thumb for anyone starting a “from scratch build or heavy mods” to sit down and carefully calculate the cost and time it will take to complete it. Then add 30% to it. 

Just as anything else you have to be realistic about how long it will take to get it done and more importantly, get it done right. If I had no life, no girlfriends, and no family it would have been done by now. But I like having a life, girlfriends and my family is more important to me than anything.
So somewhere along the line I decided it will be done when it’s done. When is you’re date for starting your build? _


----------



## Badbagger

Dave ya said a mouthful and I do SO AGREE :mrgreen: We hit the fish pretty good last week and the boat was BLOOD RED and the wife outfished me lol. We're making another run at the Reds & Specks tomorrow afternoon and catch the outgoing tide in Panacea on the oyster bars weather permitting.


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328268#p328268 said:


> Country Dave » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328180#p328180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hudflat » Yesterday, 14:57[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=298747#p298747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 06 Feb 2013, 14:07[/url]"]_Hey thanks guys,
> 
> I love fishing this time of year. It gets so freaking hot starting around mid May. Fishing is great year around but March through May are really great where I do most of my fishing. I’m hoping to be ready to go by mid March but it might run as late as the end of March.
> Sometimes things go really smooth and quickly and sometimes not so much. :LOL2: _[/quote
> 
> Dave FYI , you missed March,April,May June,July & August ....just saying, hopefully your ready for late Sept / October's slam! with every post its helping me, thanks for sharing your work.
> 
> Soon to come David's (hudflat) 1752 modification/restoration project less the Opra Winfrey/ Jerry Springer escapades coming in december.
> 
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I remember that post like it was yesterday,
> 
> The key phrase there would be “Sometimes things go really smooth and quickly and sometimes not so much” It’s important to have a target date but as you will see when you start your build/mods, It doesn’t always go as planned. You’re more than welcome I certainly don’t mind giving back to this great forum. I think a good rule of thumb for anyone starting a “from scratch build or heavy mods” to sit down and carefully calculate the cost and time it will take to complete it. Then add 30% to it.
> 
> Just as anything else you have to be realistic about how long it will take to get it done and more importantly, get it done right. If I had no life, no girlfriends, and no family it would have been done by now. But I like having a life, girlfriends and my family is more important to me than anything.
> So somewhere along the line I decided it will be done when it’s done. When is you’re date for starting your build? _
Click to expand...

Hey Dave you hit the nail on the head with this one.....except I would say 50% is more like it just so your not that shocked when you actually add up all the expense........not to mention the free labor you provide. Imagine taking to a pro and having this done........It would be 100% more.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks my brothers from another mother. :LOL2: 

No seriously you guys are the bomb. We've had some great interaction and that's pretty cool. BB glad to here you're spanking um, and yeh these woman seem to have a knack for out fishing us. I take great satisfaction when I put people on fish and there having a great time. Sometimes I think I get more excited than they do. 

Big I know you're a well rounded angler, you always seem to spank um pretty good when you run offshore. Hopefully all of us we will get to fish together some day and I'll show you guys a few inshore techniques you're not guna see on florida sportsman.............. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok a quick update with a few pics,

I cut down this rod holder and beveled the bottom edge by heating it up with my heat gun and forcing it down on a tapered metal cone. When the motor goes up and down on the jack plate the hydraulic lines will move a little. I didn't want them rubbing on the rough edge of the bottom of the rod holder so that's why I beveled/mushroomed out the bottom of the rod holder. I forgot to snap a pic of that.

Anyway it all turned out good. I'm going to spend some time on her this weekend and though she might not be 100% completed, the plan is to have her ready for her first water test. _ Sorry for the crappy pics, taken with my cell phone.


----------



## Country Dave

_I’ve decided I’m going fishing Saturday, :mrgreen: 

I have a friend who lives in Goodland right here on the west coast. It’s just an hour and a half run over there for me. We’re going to run out through Coon key pass then run the shoreline all the way down to the mouth of the shark river fishing the many river and creak months along the way. 

Looking to limit out on Trout, Reds, Mangs, Mr. snook and maybe a Gag or three. It’s just what the doctor order. I was looking forward to working on my skiff but hey, I just couldn’t pass this trip up.................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Outstanding, we fished the outgoing tide Wednesday around the Oyster bars and ran through a couple but no takers except for a couple of good snappy strikes. Christened the bottom of the boat on an Oyster bar lol... scraped a small area about 1" in diameter so a lil touch up with Rustoleum is in order and it's a perfect match :mrgreen: 

Had I run through that skinny stuff in a glass boat, ewww bad day :shock:


----------



## hudflat

Dave, show me where your going to put your trolling motor batteries,im getting a 24volt minn kota here this weekend and the plan is to put them up front port side just behind where the trolling motor will mount so im thinking im going to have to cut and install an access cover in the flotation area, is that what you doing? Im keeping the side console but installing a small grab bar and might raise it a bit so placing them to that side will also help with the counter balance issue when i fish alone ( which isnt often because my brother is a mooch) and I really like the room it gives my stealth 184lb body space to move around :lol: 


David


----------



## Country Dave

_Yeh BB that’s what I was thinking,

In a glass boat you would have been really farked. In a glass boat you might not have even been able to get that skinny. Well my trip is off for tomorrow, things got messed up long story but it’s all good. Now I can concentrate on moving forward with my build. 

Hud you don’t need a 24V trolling motor on a 17ft aluminum. You can get a 55 thrust in a 12V and you don’t have to worry about a second battery. You really want the weight of three batteries on a 17 tin? Not necessary my friend. A 12V 55 thrust will move your boat along just as fast as you would care to go and last all day. 

I’m running a Minnkota Rip Tide 12V 55 thrust on mine. I will have a single 12V battery here in the center compartment. You can see it here right in front of the dead blow hammer. You can get about 6 hours of continues use with this motor at 50% 4 hours of continues use at 75% _


----------



## hudflat

ok thanks for the advise on the troling motor , i was fed some crap apparently what size is your shaft 48"?, oh and those 2 compartments up front you made what do they look like inside? I may copy you on that. :roll:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328585#p328585 said:


> hudflat » Today, 17:05[/url]"]ok thanks for the advise on the troling motor , i was fed some crap apparently what size is your shaft 48"?, oh and those 2 compartments up front you made what do they look like inside? I may copy you on that. :roll:



_Bro you know I don't mind helping anyone out but this is a little personal, a little weird. You want to know what size my shaft is? [-X 

O wait, you were talking about the trolling motor............................ :LOL2: LMAO Trolling motor shaft is 48 I'm not there but the girlfriend hasn't had any complaints :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: _ This is a pic of what the inside of the front deck cutouts looks like. If you don't need the storage don't cut them out. Make a single cut out in the front bulkhead.


----------



## MiPikeGuy

lmao ^ 

killer work Dave, nice rig!


----------



## hudflat

I knew you would pick up on the "shaft size" comment typical with you east coast floridians. :lol: , If you really think about it what your doing to your 1752 in no different than a 50+ guy buying a used 2004 corvette convertable and getting some hair implants, he's just making up for the size...


David


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328621#p328621 said:


> MiPikeGuy » Yesterday, 23:45[/url]"]lmao ^
> 
> killer work Dave, nice rig!




_Thanks Pike guy,
Much appreciated. Hope you’re feeling better soon, the big pike are waiting for you brother. You are in our prayers. _


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328648#p328648 said:


> hudflat » Today, 13:35[/url]"]I knew you would pick up on the "shaft size" comment typical with you east coast floridians. :lol: , If you really think about it what your doing to your 1752 in no different than a 50+ guy buying a used 2004 corvette convertable and getting some hair implants, he's just making up for the size...
> 
> 
> David




_Hud you’re funny bro,

I have lots of hair and I drive some pretty sexy cars so it’s all good. Please don’t ask me to measure anything or I’m really going to be freaked out…………… :LOL2: 

Ok In between watching the Canes spank some Gator azz “ It’s all about the U” I played with the skiff. I needed to get this cutout spot on so this was what I came up with. Pics are self-explanatory. Pretty much ready to hard mount the bench plate but I might make a little change first I’m going to sleep on it. _

_Well I did get a little fishing in today, Fishing my fuel tank vent hose through the bench………….. :LOL2: 

I had to cut down this bracket a little bit to accommodate the vent hose and the plastic hose grommet. Everything at the tank is done but I have one thing I need to figure out before I rivet the bench top down. Again I will sleep on it and hopefully I will have a resolution. _


----------



## hudflat

taaa daaahh ! cool 8)


----------



## MiPikeGuy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328651#p328651 said:


> Country Dave » 07 Sep 2013, 16:53[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328621#p328621 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MiPikeGuy » Yesterday, 23:45[/url]"]lmao ^
> 
> killer work Dave, nice rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks Pike guy,
> Much appreciated. Hope you’re feeling better soon, the big pike are waiting for you brother. You are in our prayers. _
Click to expand...



Anytime, you're very welcome, can't wait for more.

Spirits are up today! And thank you very very much, you have no idea how much I appreciate it. I'm sorry for the loss of your father to it also, it really is just a horrible thing all around. Day-by-day is all I can do, but it's working for now. Thank you again.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328664#p328664 said:


> MiPikeGuy » Yesterday, 20:23[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328651#p328651 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 07 Sep 2013, 16:53[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328621#p328621 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MiPikeGuy » Yesterday, 23:45[/url]"]lmao ^
> 
> killer work Dave, nice rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks Pike guy,
> Much appreciated. Hope you’re feeling better soon, the big pike are waiting for you brother. You are in our prayers. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime, you're very welcome, can't wait for more.
> 
> Spirits are up today! And thank you very very much, you have no idea how much I appreciate it. I'm sorry for the loss of your father to it also, it really is just a horrible thing all around. Day-by-day is all I can do, but it's working for now. Thank you again.
Click to expand...



_Hang in there brother,

Thank you. My dad passed when I was 18, I remember it like it was yesterday. The just didn't have the technology they have today. You're going to be fine brother, stay tuff. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok I was concerned that I could not get to the top hose clamp on the fuel fill to tighten it, 

I was all set to but a pie plate in that spot, shorten the fuel fill hose and have the fill under the pie plate but I didn’t have to do that. I was able to snake my hand in through front of the bench to get a ¼ inch socket on the clamp to secure it. 

The only thing left before I can splash her for a test run is……………………. Cut the hydraulic hoses to the proper length install them in the helm and bleed the system. I have two wires that I need to run through the motor rigging tube and connect to the motor and that’s it. I can splash her. _


----------



## bigwave

Brilliant centerline marker dave........amazing what some redneck engineering can do...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328777#p328777 said:


> bigwave » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]Brilliant centerline marker dave........amazing what some redneck engineering can do...... :mrgreen:



_LOL Bro that's all I know,

I'm sure there was an easer way to do that, measure over from the rail, measure up from the front of the bench, but this was pretty easy for me. It took like 2 minutes to make the rig and I knew it was fail safe. Get er done.......... :LOL2: _


----------



## hudflat

Dave are you going with the Seadek covering? Im thinking of ordering mine just curious how durable it is? they say 7+ years if your boat is garaged as mine is, do you know how durable it actually
is?


----------



## Badbagger

Dave looking freaking GREAT my friend! I can almost here the SPLASH from here lol. I'm happy for you, I so know the feeling trust me.
I'm still thinking what will be the next project, not sure. The better half graduates in May from the FSU College of Medicine and we'll be moving and not sure if it's going to be around Tampa or up around Gainesville which has some of the very best flats in the state around Horseshoe Beach and Steinhatchee. If we end up there, hmm Hells Bay, Hewes.... ? A nice lil 16' flats boat that weighs maybe 600 lbs would be ideal that I can pole. There's NO poling this TANK I have [-X Tampa bound... hmmm add a Panga to the mix along with the SeaArk... great offshore capabilities and a great bay boat... 
who knows. Time will tell, tick tock.


----------



## bigwave

BB I hope you come to Tampa area..........Dave this is for you.


----------



## Country Dave

_Good morning guys,

I’ve been sick as a dog, strep throat and a freaking sinus infection. I haven’t been in the office since Wednesday. I guess that's what happens when you burn the candle at both ends. Today is the first day I’ve done anything other than lay on the coach. Hud Seadek is the way to go. Yes I would say you can get 7 good years if not stored uncovered in direct sunlight. I had some on my mako, it was on for about 3 years before I sold the boat and it looked like the day I put it on so I would say 7 is resalable. I have friends that have it can’t say exactly how long but it holds up real good.

BB that’s awesome brother,
I guess you’re going to have to wait and see where you land and then figure out what’s the best for that area. Very cool though, I’m excited for you bro. Please let me know if I can help in any way. I think I’m going to try and find a high freeboard shallow draft bay boat hull for my next build. It all depends on how well this one fishes skinny. 
If it performs well then I will skip the deck boat and move on to a bay boat. I would love for you me and Big to get-together and go spank um. 

Big thanks for the pic, it cheered me up………………………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I made a rough cut template cover for the storage area. The cover will be made of 0.90 aluminum, same as the floor and bench top. I think I am going to put assist shocks on it so it opens easy and they will hold it open when fully extended. 

Going to run the last harness through the rigging tube and hook up the last two connection to the oil pressure sender and water over temp sensors respectively. So happy to be feeling better, being sick sucks………………………………….  _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking awesome bro and been there done that with sick. Don't push yerself or it'll bite ya in de azz [-X


----------



## Zum

Maybe if you stop laying on the "coach" so much...might start feeling better


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329270#p329270 said:


> Zum » Today, 14:48[/url]"]Maybe if you stop laying on the "coach" so much...might start feeling better



_ZUM that's harsh brother......... :LOL2: 

Well I got the harness ran up through the motor rigging tube and in the motor. I just have to make the connections. I will do that tomorrow along with cutting installing the hydraulic lines for the steering and bleed that system. It will be ready to splash for a test run anytime after tomorrow............................................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Take some video....... =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Killer work Dave, +2 on the pics!


----------



## hudflat

I hope your not sick again , or maybe you havent run out of gas yet? :fishing:


----------



## hudflat

ok bigwave... what did you do to him?

Here's my thoughts, I think he got married to that new girlfriend and then found out that she really hated boats, sold the boat, had 2 adorable baby girls ( he's had that much free time) bought a new Toro MX-5060 50" cut zero turn mower with the Kawasaki 23 hp motor, new Jesus sandles, a few sented candles,roomba vaccum cleaner,and 2 pretty kitty- cats.

I bet im not far off on this.

David


----------



## Badbagger

My crystal ball says he splashed the boat today and a report will be forth coming later today or in the morning...

Just sayin :shock:


----------



## bigwave

Nice =D> What does the magic 8-ball say. I can't wait to see a video.


----------



## -coaltrain-

badass build my man. looks great. make sure to post up a youtube vid of it running.


----------



## Country Dave

_Good morning everyone,

I had to go out of town for a family emergency. Looks like everything is going to be ok. I will splash this weekend weather permitting. _


----------



## bigwave

Can't wait dave.....hope all is well with your family.


----------



## hudflat

good to hear from you hope all is well.


----------



## Badbagger

Great to hear from you Dave and glad it's all going to work out. Looking forward to the SPLASH report :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Great work bro the boat looks awesome :beer:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

Looks like everything is going to be ok, thank God. The weather has been pretty bad over here the last couple of days, really bad storms and lots of local flooding. The plan is to splash on Saturday, its supposed to get better by then and it would take a hell of a lot to stop me. LOL She is ready to run.

I still have a few little things that I need to do but nothing that will keep me from splashing her for a good sea trial. Pics and video Saturday evening or Sunday morning. I don't know how fast she will go, a 17 aluminum with a 115 HP should scoot pretty good. its not all about the speed but its not a terrible thing to have. I'm thinking upwards of 60 MPH I don't know. _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking forward to it Dave! I'm researching a different prop for my beast. I don't care so much about top end, I want a prop that will help me RUN skinnier.

Buddy of mine just sent me some pics of his Gatortrax that he had built. WOW serious flats boat, nice cat walks, storage etc. You name it but it came at a BIG price tag lol.


----------



## kfa4303

Glad all is well. Good luck on the sea trials! I think she'll get past 60mph too. You better hold in tight!


----------



## hudflat

I have the your boats twin but your's is probally at least 350 lbs heavier than mine with the bigger fuel tank, a full livewell,pods , bigger motor & your weight and mine does max 33 mph on the GPS trimmed out with a 50 hp honda 4 [email protected] 6000 rpms on a nice calm day, so i would imagine you could easily get 60 mph. im not sure how confortable I would be going that fast in my boat but it would be nice when im trying to out run a thunderstorm on occasion. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331265#p331265 said:


> hudflat » 46 minutes ago[/url]"]I have the your boats twin but your's is probally at least 350 lbs heavier than mine with the bigger fuel tank, a full livewell,pods , bigger motor & your weight and mine does max 33 mph on the GPS trimmed out with a 50 hp honda 4 [email protected] 6000 rpms on a nice calm day, so i would imagine you could easily get 60 mph. im not sure how confortable I would be going that fast in my boat but it would be nice when im trying to out run a thunderstorm on occasion. :mrgreen:



_Hud I would say 350lbs is pretty close, 

The Yamaha 115 4 stroke ways 401lbs. If I had an extra 8K lying around that I wanted to part with I would have bought the new Yamaha F70. I had this motor from another project I was working on and I ended up selling that boat and keeping the motor. It has less than 100 hrs on it and its super clean and very well maintained. 
So yeh a little extra work putting the pods on and building the chit out of the transom but a heck of a lot cheaper than stroking a check for 8K. I did not put on the big motor because I wanted to go fast; I put it on because it’s a gret motor that I had lying around. Going fast is just a bonus……………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_"Splash" 

She sea trialed real good, I'm very happy overall. I had her trimmed perfect but she still wanted to porpoise a little bit so I had my girlfriend sit up front and then we were good. The trolling motor and maybe a little additional weight up front and it will be good to go. The motor ran perfect, like it was new. It really is, its only got about 100 hrs on it. 

Once the porpoise-ing was taking care of she was smooth as class. She really performed well. Ok ok I know everyone wants to know how fast. Only 46MPH on the GPS with 2 people. I barrowed my friends 13x17 4 blade and I should have left my 13x19 3 blade on and ran it first. 46MPH @ 5800 RPM with 2 people not bad but I want 50+ or I'm not going to be happy. I put my 13x19 with the wrench in a prop bag because I wanted to change it but I forgot to put it in the truck. 

Anyway I have a couple of video's and some more picks that I will down load soon. For now a couple of shots of her in the water. _


----------



## Badbagger

Let me be the first to say CONGRATS and it looks awesome =D> 

It's been a LONG time coming but tis sure an awesome feeling isn't it? Get some weight in the bow and it should help. I knew I'd have the same problem with my beast. I've got 30 gallons of fuel in the bow which helps but the trim tabs eliminate it completely! Looks like you dropped her in along side the canal on Alligator Alley :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

Looks real good, congrats. You will get her dialed in. I am sure the prop will help. =D> =D> =D> =D> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

Yeh I’m pretty happy. BB its Markham Park, at little east of the Alley. A prop change and the trolling motor installed up front and I think I’m going to be good. _




_
Her is a little video. _

https://youtu.be/gb1zC8GWZaw


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Very Cool, Happy for you!

50 with 2 people sounds about right, I'm running a 13X19 as well.

With just me, 5 gals of gas and no cargo, it's all I can do to bump 50, trimmed out, down wind. With a load I can run 45 all day. 1500+ lb hull and motor.

All those mentions of 60 out there never seemed realistic, but I figured I'd wait till you ran her. given the weight difference in our boats I would think light load trimmed out somewhere shy of 55 should be about it.

I regard to the porpoising, you threw a heavy motor and some rear transom weight on a "Short for Hp" hull. I know the sponsons help add length, and moving the console (batts) forward, but three more feet of hull up front really keeps the nose down. I would bet that shifting cargo, anchors etc.. up front will help when you don't have a passenger. Trimmed out and running light mine will still porpoise if I get into chop, I would imagine yours will too.

By the way, boat looks great.


----------



## typed by ben

shes a beaut, clark. stunningly beautiful aluminum boat.

man that motor looks big on the back.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thank you guys I really do appreciate the kind words,

I'm going to try and run her again soon probably Wednesday night after work. I'm going to change out the prop and put my SS 13x19 3 blade, also going to install the trolling motor. I think just those two little changes will make a big dereference. I would love to see 50MPH + I'm good with that. 

Not even worried about running her up on top, that thing sips fuel even at WOT. I will get it dilled in. :mrgreen: I was pretty happy with the overall performance. It jumps right up on plane and it rides great "smooth as glass" it handles great as well, smooth in and out of turns. I'm very pleased............ :mrgreen: _


----------



## kfa4303

Congrats Dave! She's a beauty. I love the light blue trim on the hull. Nice posing and flexing in the vid too, but we gotta teach the girlfriend how to hold the camera


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331473#p331473 said:


> kfa4303 » 31 minutes ago[/url]"]Congrats Dave! She's a beauty. I love the light blue trim on the hull. Nice posing and flexing in the vid too, but we gotta teach the girlfriend how to hold the camera



_LOL Thanks kfa,

I didn't even know she was filming. She told me she was just taking pic's. I wouldn't have acted that stupid but That's pretty much just Dave being Dave........... :LOL2: _


----------



## Paul Marx

Very nice Dave . Now get ready for the flounder run.


----------



## bigwave

Next time turn the camera towards the beautiful lady on the the front......her muscles are much more pleasing on the eyes......... :mrgreen: Take some video of the WOT with the new prop setup. I wanna hear how she purrs hauling the mail.


----------



## hudflat

Good Job Dave! Is that normally brackish water there or stained from all the rain water runoff? We had a week over here after all that rain a few weeks ago where I couldnt find clean water in the flats even a few miles out and 10 miles north or south of my fishing grounds you couldnt see the bottom at 2ft deep. Thank fully its gone now...


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331496#p331496 said:


> bigwave » 07 Oct 2013, 14:43[/url]"]Next time turn the camera towards the beautiful lady on the the front......her muscles are much more pleasing on the eyes......... :mrgreen: Take some video of the WOT with the new prop setup. I wanna hear how she purrs hauling the mail.




yeah i wanted to see the "weight" up front too..


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331499#p331499 said:


> hudflat » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Good Job Dave! Is that normally brackish water there or stained from all the rain water runoff? We had a week over here after all that rain a few weeks ago where I couldnt find clean water in the flats even a few miles out and 10 miles north or south of my fishing grounds you couldnt see the bottom at 2ft deep. Thank fully its gone now...



Same here and it's been MONTHS since we've seen the bottom on the flats even in 3' of water!


----------



## Country Dave

_Big you are so right brother, she is so much better to look at than I am. :LOL2: 

Thanks Paul, the fish are waiting. :mrgreen: Hud the water is usually not that dark, we’ve had a lot of runoff as well. I don’t fish there a lot, its pretty fresh. I take my grandsons Bass fishing there sometimes. There’s some good largeys in there and some snook and tarpon as well. O yeh the temp gauge I made and water pressure gauge worked great........... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I changed the prop last night and got the trolling motor positioned were I want it, I will mount it down tonight and will try and make a few more runs soon......... :mrgreen: _


----------



## hudflat

i got the 55lb Minn-kota copilot and as you metioned moves the boat really well. 8) love the the remote portion of it i have it zip- tied to my fishing rod works great!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331619#p331619 said:


> hudflat » Today, 15:01[/url]"]i got the 55lb Minn-kota copilot and as you metioned moves the boat really well. 8) love the the remote portion of it i have it zip- tied to my fishing rod works great!



_Hey man that's really cool, glad it worked out for you. If and when I upgrade the T motor I'm probably going to get the copilot. Hey Christmas is coming up soon, maybe someone will by it for me. Hint hint. :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I can't run her tonight the weather is really nasty  
Maybe tomorrow. _


----------



## hudflat

yeah little windy over here also Dave, it will calm down this later this week and be perfect cause im off friday and all weekend .... and yes im fishing everyday!


----------



## -coaltrain-

hey man. love your rig. You have given me a ton of ideas. I have the same exact boat except tunnel version. Where did you source that CC if you don't mind me asking? O and post more pics and videos!!!! Thanks man..


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331805#p331805 said:


> -coaltrain- » Yesterday, 20:38[/url]"]hey man. love your rig. You have given me a ton of ideas. I have the same exact boat except tunnel version. Where did you source that CC if you don't mind me asking? O and post more pics and videos!!!! Thanks man..



_Hey thanks Coaltrain,

I wish I had the tunnel. The console was a blank I bought pretty cheep at a local marine flea market some time back. I was going to use it on a different project but I sold that hull and keep the motor and console. You can by the blanks online put there pretty pricy if you ask me. I think I cave the guy a $100.00 bucks for it. It was never rigged, not a hole in it or a scratch on it. 

Post some pics of your skiff. Do you plan many mods to it? _


----------



## -coaltrain-

this is the only one that it will let me upload. poor quality


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331944#p331944 said:


> -coaltrain- » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]this is the only one that it will let me upload. poor quality



_Hey brother that thing is pretty cool, =D> 

Where are you all at? Looks like Louisiana. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok well I was able to make a couple runs yesterday,

With the 3 blade SS 13x19 I did pick up a couple of MPH. I saw just over 50 MPH on one run and I'll tell ya, its as fast as I care to go in that skiff. LMAO The overall performance was better with the 4 blade SS 13x17 and 46 MPH is fast enough so I ill go back to that prop. 

Here is a video of one of the passes. I'm by myself so no body to hold the camera but me, so sorry for all the moving around but I had to hold the cam in my throttle hand and the other hand on the helm. When I felt comfortable enough to take it off the throttle I got a little usable video. I am very happy with the speed, handling and overall performance of this set up. She flat out boogies and handles like its on rails.............................................. :mrgreen: 

A little squirrely at 50+ [-X _

https://youtu.be/4n9GhYUO_wg


----------



## Badbagger

Awesome Dave! Glad you did more testing etc. and I'm with you on the speed thing. At 54 mph, my beast was pretty solid and there was a little more throttle left but that was good nuff fer me :roll: The overall performance and handling is what's important and running in the mid 40's is plenty fast for me and when there's a mild chop, it can get interesting lol. Congrats =D>


----------



## hudflat

awesome, i know your happy with that!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

Yeh I am pretty happy all things considered. Going to start the few little things I've got to do to get her 100% completed. A few panels to finish up then I can paint/rhino line the floor. Polling platform then she go's for "Seadek" _


----------



## Zum

Nice, smooth wake...glad your happy with it.
You did some great work.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thank you Zum,

Its much appreciated. This sight has been a great resource I'm happy to be able to give back to it. _


----------



## bigwave

Awesome.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks Big,

How's the fishing over there brother, have you gotten out? Any clean water on the flats yet? _


----------



## bigwave

The flats are real dirty but lots of big redfish and snook around. I went out 110 miles this weekend. We got the last of the Snappers for the year,I will post up a report when I get the pics. Awesome day in the gulf.


----------



## Country Dave

_Very cool big,

I mounted the trolling motor battery last night and made my measurements for the rear floor section. I just have to run a fish under the floor first for the transducer cable. I don't have a transducer on the little Garmin I have now but the new one will have one so I'm going to have to pull it through. That will be a bunch easer with a fish already in place. 

I'm thinking making the rear section of the floor with DP. What do you all think? _


----------



## Badbagger

Dave, DP would look SWEET. Just a thought on the ducer, you may want to run it through and before you lock everything down make certain you don't have any issues with the ducer itself. I've read of a fair amount of bad ducers of late on various sites and I find it odd but it's indeed taking place. Both Garmin and Lowrance and makes me wonder if they use the same supplier.


----------



## bigwave

DP would look good, do you think it will get too hot in the sun? I like the seadeck in that snow cammo pattern.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks for looking out BB,

Well its going to be a little bit before I can shell out the $1000.00 for the Garman I want so I'm going to have to take a chance and hope the ducer I get is going to be a good one. I really want to get the floor completed. If by chance I do get a bad one I will figure out a way to fish the new one in. 

Big the decks front and rear are getting the "Snow cammo seadek" the floor will get a Rhino lining type material, if I use the DP for the rear floor section I might Rhino it to or maybe just prep and paint it the same color as the Rhino lining. The jury is still out on that one but you're right brother it would get pretty freaking hot if it didn't have anything on it, not to mention it would probably blind the hell out of you. :LOL2: _


----------



## hudflat

Dave, I put seadek on all of my deck flat sufaces any area that I would be walking on and on top of my cooler 8) , I cant belive the difference in how much quieter the boat is and my feet love it. The metal floor got way too hot before.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332188#p332188 said:


> hudflat » Today, 07:11[/url]"]Dave, I put seadek on all of my deck flat sufaces any area that I would be walking on and on top of my cooler 8) , I cant belive the difference in how much quieter the boat is and my feet love it. The metal floor got way too hot before.



_Looks great Hud,

What year is your hull? I don't have the step up. I've decided not to use the DP for the rear floor section, I want to keep it uniformed. I will trim it out with a peace of DP just like the front. Maybe Seadek on the floor as well as the decks............................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## hudflat

its a 2001 hull, its hard to see in the picture but the white part is actually sloped up to that upper area its just extra room and part of the lower storage area.


----------



## Country Dave

_Take that split tail minnow put some Pro-Cure on it and drag it as slow as you can across the flat and fish on brother. _


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332228#p332228 said:


> Country Dave » 16 Oct 2013, 16:58[/url]"]_Take that split tail minnow put some Pro-Cure on it and drag it as slow as you can across the flat and fish on brother. _




Stop Dave.. the way you say that really turns me on...


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332250#p332250 said:


> hudflat » 23 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332228#p332228 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 16 Oct 2013, 16:58[/url]"]_Take that split tail minnow put some Pro-Cure on it and drag it as slow as you can across the flat and fish on brother. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Dave.. the way you say that really turns me on...
Click to expand...


_LMAO,

Love it. They just don't understand :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Trying to explain the thrill, joy and love of fishing to someone who doesn’t fish is like trying to explain the concept of nuclear fusion to a infant. _


----------



## 13rannon

Great job!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks,

Going to try and finish the rear floor section and start on the trailer this weekend. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I decided to go ahead and start getting the trailer rigged,

I finally got the new fenders I ordered, I also scored some really nice LED light strips as well. I’m going to put them on the guide posts. There just so much more visible up on the guide posts than way down at the bottom of the trailer. Plus they never get submerged in the water. 

I don’t think this trailer has ever seen salt water, everything looks real good. The only down side is I’ve got to start swapping out the hardware and install stainless fasteners. I will be using her primarily in salt water. The spindles look brand new not a pit or scratch on them. New bearings, races and grease seals and we’re good to go there. 
I redid the trailer bunks and installed new carpet and E-Z slide trailer pads. Even though the hull has 2 thick coats of steel-flex on it I don’t want salt water wet carpet on the aluminum with no way to drain. This way the hull sits up on the pads. You just have to be careful at the ramp; she will slide right off so you don’t undo the strap until you are ready for her to come off. _ [-X


----------



## hudflat

ahhh ooooo =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks Hud,

How's the fishing bro? You spankin um or what? _


----------



## hudflat

oh yeah the bite is on over here and the tides are finally decent enough , my 23yr son hes just out of the marine corp and I went yesterday caught our fair of smaller reds 18-19 inches a few trout that were all around 18" and a 34" cobia.. this is my favorite time of year.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I have been gone from the forum a while, missed out on the builds so I had to catch up. Looks really great Dave! I may steal a few of your ideas like getting my boat finished...
She is a beauty!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332653#p332653 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 21:49[/url]"]I have been gone from the forum a while, missed out on the builds so I had to catch up. Looks really great Dave! I may steal a few of your ideas like getting my boat finished...
> She is a beauty!



_Hey thanks Smack much appreciated,

Glad to see you back on the forum. Yeh it sucks to count on other people. My next build "Tunnel Hull" I will buy a good welder and practice practice practice........................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Or maybe just by a 1652 mod V with a tunnel hull and float pods............. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

I am ready to see a twin engine mod to a big tin..... :mrgreen: Say one like this with the new 557 engines........ :twisted:


----------



## Country Dave

_LOL as soon as I win the lotto or marry rich............................................. :LOL2: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Or maybe just by a 1652 mod V with a tunnel hull and float pods............. :mrgreen: _


Where's the fun in that?!? I like building stuff too much to let someone else do all the work! Haha


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332775#p332775 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 10:34[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Or maybe just by a 1652 mod V with a tunnel hull and float pods............. :mrgreen: _
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the fun in that?!? I like building stuff too much to let someone else do all the work! Haha
Click to expand...


_LOL Yeh but I've been doing projects back to back to back for at least the last 5 years. Before the boats it was customs bikes. I need a break. I'm going to enjoy this one for a while anyway and when I get board I'm probably going to do a tunnel hull and I might just by a the bare bones hull and do a few mods. _


----------



## BayouCajun

thanks for posting all your work on this one.

I have spent a few hours going through it, well worth it.

Got a few ideas from your posts.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333020#p333020 said:


> BayouCajun » Today, 02:53[/url]"]thanks for posting all your work on this one.
> 
> I have spent a few hours going through it, well worth it.
> 
> Got a few ideas from your posts.



_Hey thanks much,

I was able to finish the trailer today,
I ran all new wiring for the trailer lights, a single harness, with no connections/connectors. Added the guide post and LED lights. I used 1 ½ X 1 ½ square tube in 2 foot sections and PVC over the top. I had to grind the corners of the square tube to get the PVC to fit over top. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I was able to get the rear floor section cut and fitted,

I've just got to rivet it down now. I'm going to trim it out with DP like I did in the front. Next task make a template for the front of the bench. I cant wait to get the Seadek on the front and rear decks, I relly thing that's going to pull it together :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

I can't wait to see her done....Dave you have come a very long way. Killer work as usual. =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks Big that means a lot.............. :mrgreen: 

Have you been using yours at all? _


----------



## bigwave

Very little, I need a new trailer.....I have been slowly working on my glass boat, this will be my winter project.


----------



## Badbagger

Sweet job on the trailer Dave and boat looks great! Been busy as hell here with my own business, working full time plus helping the better half out finishing up her Curriculum Vitae and now putting feelers out for employment in the Tampa area. I'm thinking using a head hunter is the best way to go, we emailed one a few weeks ago and their manager responded today asking for her CV. She's in a fairly specialized field and those head hunters make some pretty big money when they place someone so it's to their benefit. Time will tell, I used one way back when and they flew me all over and I ended up in South FL.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I frickin' love my SeaDek! Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks BB,

You need to get that all taking care of so you can start on your new project. :LOL2: Man I so wish I could retire now, so many fish so little time. LOL I've got to do another 8 to 10 with no time off for good behavior...................... :LOL2: 

RBO you and me both brother. Pretty sure I'm going with the "snow camo" I think its going to look reel good and even more importantly its going to be functional. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, I'm working on it. She graduates on May 3rd. Ideally well before then she will have secured a position and should that be the case, I'll be retiring around the 2nd week in April. Well once we've moved more like I'll only be working "for me" instead in LE for the state and MOST importantly, I can fish whenever the blue hell I want to. I can do business from the boat :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333289#p333289 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 15:01[/url]"]Thanks Dave, I'm working on it. She graduates on May 3rd. Ideally well before then she will have secured a position and should that be the case, I'll be retiring around the 2nd week in April. Well once we've moved more like I'll only be working "for me" instead in LE for the state and MOST importantly, I can fish whenever the blue hell I want to. I can do business from the boat :mrgreen:



_Bro I would give my left testicle to fish when ever I wanted. Going to be doing that very thing as much as I can here shortly_.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, it's been a LOT of work for her. 4 full time classes this semester. Up at 4:30 am and she studies till about 4pm daily if she doesn't have classes as she does today In class since 1:45 and won't be home till about 8:30 maybe. Shoot, I'm doing some work for her lol...
sshhhhh don't tell lol.... [-X [-X 

And she wants her doctorate part time which will take 8 years give or take. Me, nah I'm going fishng. Worked to hard and too damn long lol


----------



## Country Dave

_Hard work pays off brother, that's what I keep telling myself. LOL _


----------



## Pweisbrod

First: wow.

Second: that Yamaha makes that thing look mighty tough.

Third: awweeeeedome job Dave.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks brother, much appreciated. _


----------



## BayouCajun

Was just looking at the pic of the boat on trailer behind the truck…sweet…

I am doing guide ons right now out of galv pipe mounted on flange, I was going to drop a pvc section over it and thought about running lights, too…

I see that you ran a bolt thru the pvc section into your upright steel post?

I was wondering if the pvc should freely turn or should be bolted into place?

I guess from looking at your pic, that bolted in place is the way to go?

Really admire your work.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333751#p333751 said:


> BayouCajun » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Was just looking at the pic of the boat on trailer behind the truck…sweet…
> 
> I am doing guide ons right now out of galv pipe mounted on flange, I was going to drop a pvc section over it and thought about running lights, too…
> 
> I see that you ran a bolt thru the pvc section into your upright steel post?
> 
> I was wondering if the pvc should freely turn or should be bolted into place?
> 
> I guess from looking at your pic, that bolted in place is the way to go?
> 
> Really admire your work.



_Hey Thanks brother,

I know some guys don't through bolt them because they want them to free spool. I guess it makes sense so if you bump them when the boats going back on it just kind of roles and doesn't mark up the side of the boat. I'm ok with them being locked down. I don't want it moving with the lights on it. _


----------



## Badbagger

I'm with you Dave, mine are locked down. Since your other thread on HP is locked, read thru it many times. I'm in agreement with you Dave and I'll leave it at that. Some very pompous folks lol. My boat is rated for a 140, I wouldn't have a problem putting a 150 on it if I felt I need it over even a bit more. Everyone has their own opinions lol. Now I wouldn't go hanging a 300 on it lol. Hell,it is plenty fast for me at 50+ with the 115 I've got and a 150 whoooaaa :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey its all good brother,

It served it purpose I hope everyone who read through it learned something, I know I did. Just kind of ticks me off when people are hypercritical hypocrites if you know what I mean. :LOL2: I think sometimes people just want to emote. Common sense is not always so common. 

Funny things is there not bad guys, I guess they just need to feel like there right all the time. Heck even a broken clock is right twice a day......... :LOL2: I don't want to continues this other than to say its "My opinion you could probably go up 10/15 percent in HP without any reason for concern. Ok that's it let talk about were the fish are................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## hudflat

yey lets talk fishing, Dave tell me again how to wet my minnow and drag it across the bottom .. you freak you! :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333779#p333779 said:


> hudflat » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]yey lets talk fishing, Dave tell me again how to wet my minnow and drag it across the bottom .. you freak you! :lol:



_LMAO................................................... :LOL2: 

Were have you been bro, you're missing all the fun. You're fishing everyday, bastard........ :mrgreen: 

I'm jealous. How's the bite is it still on like "Donkey Kong" ? _


----------



## hudflat

yeah bite was good last week but crazy windy over here this week so I suppose I will have to work until the weekend comes.. darn


----------



## Country Dave

_Yeh man windy as hell over here to,

We'll see what up for the weekend. I went to the boat show on Sunday, lots of nice stuff to look at and the boats were cool to............................................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## hudflat

you must have had on mirrored sunglasses or did your GF dump you beacuse of your puney motor and so you were alone?


----------



## bigwave

Ha Ha, Hey Dave.....King of the Beach is this weekend.....I am fishing so it will be rough. Not sure what your doing but the captains meeting is thursday, one heck of a party. We fish on Saturday. The boat I will be fishing on is a 38 fountain trip 300yammys.......room room sit down, shut up, and hang on. 8)


----------



## hudflat

hey bigwave looks like 10-12 winds hang on there brother , i might swing by on saturday I have a few buddies in the hunt. good luck


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333787#p333787 said:


> hudflat » Today, 12:53[/url]"]you must have had on mirrored sunglasses or did your GF dump you beacuse of your puney motor and so you were alone?



_LMAO no she hasn't kicked me to the curb yet, besides she likes to look at the hot girl's to if you know what I mean........................ :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333788#p333788 said:


> bigwave » Today, 12:59[/url]"]Ha Ha, Hey Dave.....King of the Beach is this weekend.....I am fishing so it will be rough. Not sure what your doing but the captains meeting is thursday, one heck of a party. We fish on Saturday. The boat I will be fishing on is a 38 fountain trip 300yammys.......room room sit down, shut up, and hang on. 8)



_Hey bro good luck, 6-8 seas I'll stick to the bay....................... [-X 

Hey triple 300 isn't that over powered, be carful.................... :LOL2: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333787#p333787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hudflat » Today, 12:53[/url]"]you must have had on mirrored sunglasses or did your GF dump you beacuse of your puney motor and so you were alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _LMAO no she hasn't kicked me to the curb yet, besides she likes to look at the hot girl's to if you know what I mean........................ :mrgreen: _
Click to expand...

That's what I'm talkin about! California style...


----------



## Country Dave

_Smackdaddy know what I'm talking about....................... :mrgreen: 

I hate the time change, ok trying not to hate :LOL2: I strongly dislike the time change,
By the time I get out of the office I’m driving home its dark. The only thing that was left to do on the trailers was to add a safety chain to the bow eye incase the winch strap breaks, that’s done. This weekend I will install the DP trim plate for the rear floor section.

Weather permitting I will take her out and run her a little more, change the oil in the Yamaha and start prepping the floor for Rhino liner. I might do something a little deferent not sure, I’ll cross that bridge when I get to it. _


----------



## hudflat

hey Stud :roll: .. i mean Dave, I strongly recommend you not doing the spray rhino liner on your floor it gets really hot. I did the same thing on my alumnium floor and I also painted off -white still was really hot on the bare feet, spend the money on the seadek you know youll like it!


----------



## bigwave

Hey Hud, you fishing KOB? Looking sporty at best.......we are going to run way north.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333991#p333991 said:


> hudflat » Today, 13:57[/url]"]hey Stud :roll: .. i mean Dave, I strongly recommend you not doing the spray rhino liner on your floor it gets really hot. I did the same thing on my alumnium floor and I also painted off -white still was really hot on the bare feet, spend the money on the seadek you know youll like it!



_
Hud and stud, sounds like an 80s cop show................................. :LOL2: 

Hey thanks for looking out bro but its not what you think. This is not the crap in the can that you roll on. Its a 4 step process. First I lightly sand the bare aluminum and clean. Then a base coat of paint, once that sets up then the epoxy gets applied with a spray gun. The epoxy has a type of hard rubberize compound in it. After that cures then I hit it with a sealer. 

Its not Rhino lining per say, same type of result yet its has a little give to it. I might mix a little blue in it splats or spider web, not sure. SeaDek on the front and rear decks for sure. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I was able to fab and install the DP trim for the rear section of floor,

I also but the controller harness and throttle cables in a loom and installed a upper section of a gunnel mounted rod holder and ran the loom down through it. Tomorrow afternoon I will start prepping the floor, I hope to have it all prepped and the base coat down weather permitting. Its been pretty nasty here, lots of rain and really windy. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Clean lines Dave...
My steering and control cables may have to be on the outside of my console as well, I was trying to figure out how to attack this dilemma but yours looks great.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334074#p334074 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 01:34[/url]"]Clean lines Dave...
> My steering and control cables may have to be on the outside of my console as well, I was trying to figure out how to attack this dilemma but yours looks great.



_Hey thanks Smack,

I was going to try and find some white loom to match the engine harness buy I had this and it looks pretty good. Function first aesthetics second. Overall pretty happy with everything. I spent the majority of yesterday afternoon prepping the floor. Its masked and ready for basecoat. Your build is looking good. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Man I’m all prepped up and no place to go…………………………………. :LOL2: 

The floor and sides, “Yes I decided to run the texture up the sides” are all ready for the base coat but it’s been so nasty out “Rainy and windy” that I don’t want spray it yet. Hopefully this weekend. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Man I’m all prepped up and no place to go…………………………………. :LOL2:
> 
> The floor and sides, “Yes I decided to run the texture up the sides” are all ready for the base coat but it’s been so nasty out “Rainy and windy” that I don’t want spray it yet. Hopefully this weekend. _


Get some!


----------



## airsickness

Well I finally got thru the whole thread. Dave, I really want to thank you for this monumental undertaking. Not only the rebuild but the wonderful blow by blow of the whole process. Post like this are what make this a great site and I just wanted to say thanks To Dave and everyone who added to this great thread. 
Kenny


----------



## Country Dave

_Wow thanks Kenny………………………………………….  

This is a cool forum and great resource for sure. There are some really cool builds on here and I’ve learned a lot. I’ve been around boats my whole life and I’ve owned a bunch of different ones, but besides the 1442 and a pontoon boat I’ve never built/made mods to an aluminum boat before. 

I was inspired when I saw Jonboat Jerry’s build. He is the “Jedi Master”……………….......... =D> and a few others like fool4fish "A Little Snookered" There are a couple that really stood out to me. The only thing I knew for sure going in was, I was going to have to build the crap out transom and put on the float pods because of the big motor. Other than that I kind of just made everything up as I went along…………………………………….. :LOL2: 

I’m not saying I didn’t think everything through, sure I did. I mean I didn’t know in advance everything that I was going to do. I’m very thankful to have this resource and I enjoy the camaraderie, I’ve made a few friends and apparently a couple, well let’s just say not so friendly people but hey this is the WWW you kind of almost have to expect that,
Thanks for taking the time to post and again thanks, its much appreciated brother…………………………….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Well it’s become apparent I’m not going to be able to spray the base coat or anything else for that mater this weekend,

The weather is still pretty chitty, windy and raining all weekend from what I understand……………………….. #-o I did go and pick up my new lower unit from Yamaha this morning, it came with a water pump and gear lube, pretty cool…………………… :mrgreen: I also got some 8 gauge wire in a casing for the trolling motor. 

Picked up a single on/off switch as well. I have a bunch of circuit breakers so I will just but one in between the switch and the T/motor. I will probably just but the switch and the breaker on a piece of starboard like I did with my engine battery switch that’s mounted to the inside of the console. I don’t know if I will run the wiring and mount the switch yet because I don’t won’t to mess up the floor, its prepped and ready to go, I don’t know we’ll see. _


----------



## hudflat

did i miss something, why did you need a new lower unit?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334659#p334659 said:


> hudflat » Today, 08:57[/url]"]did i miss something, why did you need a new lower unit?




_You didn't miss anything brother,

This motor was on another boat I had, that boat was in storage. Someone broke in the storage facility and stoled about 25 lower units and I was one of the lucky ones. I've been using a buddy's while mine was on order. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334659#p334659 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hudflat » Today, 08:57[/url]"]did i miss something, why did you need a new lower unit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You didn't miss anything brother,
> 
> This motor was on another boat I had, that boat was in storage. Someone broke in the storage facility and stoled about 25 lower units and I was one of the lucky ones. I've been using a buddy's while mine was on order. _
Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## Country Dave

_That wasn't very nice brother........................... :LOL2: 

Have you made any progress on your build this week. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _That wasn't very nice brother........................... :LOL2:
> 
> Have you made any progress on your build this week. _


Sorry, I was not laughing at you, just with you if you were laughing.
Taking the boat to the welding shop one more time Tuesday to finish up so I can get it in the water for a float test.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334680#p334680 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 49 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _That wasn't very nice brother........................... :LOL2:
> 
> Have you made any progress on your build this week. _
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was not laughing at you, just with you if you were laughing.
> Taking the boat to the welding shop one more time Tuesday to finish up so I can get it in the water for a float test.
Click to expand...


_Hey all good bro, I knew you were just meesin,

I remember my float test, I was nervous as chit. The float pods are worth there weight in gold. At rest she only drafts 6" What are you looking for as far as at rest draft? _


----------



## hudflat

this is torture what a slow build... its like watching paint dry


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335151#p335151 said:


> hudflat » 19 minutes ago[/url]"]this is torture what a slow build... its like watching paint dry



_Sorry bro,
I've been in Greenville South Carolina since Tuesday. Just got back today. I was at Michelin's Laurens Proving grounds. Helping do some R&D. I should be able to spray tomorrow. _


----------



## hudflat

hopefully you can paint on sunday, because it looks like next week's weather is going to be iffy at best. the past few weekends the weather just has been just too windy and I havent been fishing at all its kinda getting to me.


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok quick update,
Base coat is on the floor “Thank God” I just didn’t want to spray it with so much rain and moister outside. It looks pretty good but I still have to spray the texture. Pics soon. On another note I’ve decided on my next project……………………………………… :LOL2: 

It’s going to be something a little deferent. Its actually going to be two boats custom and purpose built. 
*1st boat.* A super light build that will get me skinny. 1552 prop tunnel. I would like to find that exact hull and it’s not like there are a ton of them just lying around, so I may have to change it up a little. I don’t really want to have to make the hull a tunnel only because I am going to have extensive mods on the 2nd boat, but I will if I have to. 

*2nd boat.* Another tin but it’s not going to be a Jon it’s going to be a bad azz pontoon boat that will serve as a mother ship and the 1552 will ride along on the toon and will be deployed when we arrive at given destinations. Once the skiff is off the deck the pontoon boat will serve as sleeping quarters, mess hall, head complete with hot shower. 
I built a pretty cool toon before but I sold it. _


----------



## Mojo

Ok Dave, 

You have to really hurry up and finish this boat your working on now cause I want to see the super pontoon mega ship.

Mojo


----------



## Badbagger

Damn bro, I KNEW you were going to do a tunnel now a TOON ! Whoo hoo...


----------



## Country Dave

_Well I’m going to try and spend as much time as I can with my family over the holidays so with my crazy work schedule it doesn’t leave much time for anything else,

I will press on with the 1752; it’s all but done now. In fact other than the “Seadek” that I am going to outsource I could finish the rest in a weekend weather permitting. After the first of the year I will start sourcing equipment and materials starting with a good Tig/mig welder.

I learned so much from my last pontoon build. Here are a few pics of that build. 
_


----------



## bigwave

Very Cool, a mother ship for a tinboat get together......oh wait you said family. I could see that thing resting nicely in the 10000 island area with a bunch of crazy rednecks invading. I cant wait to see what you do.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335398#p335398 said:


> bigwave » 28 minutes ago[/url]"]Very Cool, a mother ship for a tinboat get together......oh wait you said family. I could see that thing resting nicely in the 10000 island area with a bunch of crazy rednecks invading. I cant wait to see what you do.




_LOL that’s it brother,

We camp on the chickee huts in Oyster Bay, Shark River, Joe River etc, but the problem is you can’t stay on a given chickee for more than one night at a time. That’s why we need a mother ship………………………… :mrgreen: I'm tacking this pic from my boat. 
_


----------



## Country Dave

_I will probably spend the first 6 months sourcing equipment and material,

Starting with a good Tig/Mig I have my eye on this one. Going to practice my azz off until my welds look like a roll of dimes. After the welder I will be looking for the Jon hull. The Pontoon boat will be a ground up Tritoon build. 

The center log or pontoon if you will is going to be heavily modified with a motor mount built in to the back of it and two compartment in the center log. One that will house the fuel tank and another for storage. Also going add lifting strakes and at least 150HP motor. The deck will be 20x8 the overall length will be 22 ½ I have two big challenges and one of them will be the welds. 

I’m a realest and understand you don’t master Tig welding in six mounts. So that will be the biggest challenge but I’m a fast learner and I’m always up for new things and new challenges. The second problematic issues I will have to overcome will be a safe and efficient way to offload and retrieve the skiff from the deck of the toon. I’ve got it down to two possible ways and heavily leaning towards one. _


----------



## Badbagger

That toon will be interesting... anything like this ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLRwkrBZzsA


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335412#p335412 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 13:25[/url]"]That toon will be interesting... anything like this ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLRwkrBZzsA




_LOL Yes and no,

Yes as it’s a “Tritoon” no as I don’t need to go 108MPH although that would be cool…………………………. :mrgreen: 
I would gladly put one of those 300 on her but a 150/200 will work good for me. _


----------



## Badbagger

Lol... should you happen to run across any GREAT deals on a say 150 to possibly a 200 engine with a 25" shaft, holler at me with all the details.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335415#p335415 said:


> Badbagger » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]Lol... should you happen to run across any GREAT deals on a say 150 to possibly a 200 engine with a 25" shaft, holler at me with all the details.




_BB will do bro,

It’s going to be probably six mounts before this project gets started. I have to try and get somewhat proficient with the TIG. The pontoon build is going to require a bunch of mods and the majority of that will be cutting and welding. 

Even before that I want to get started on the Jon hull so it’s going to be sometime out before I even start looking to source a motor for the toon but I will keep my eyes and ears open brother. _


----------



## Mrtoler

Awesome Dave, I'm really looking forward to the pontoon build since I'm a toon fanatic and all! My new southbay chassis is a lot like your talking about, tritoon, lifting strakes, ski locker, big beefy transom (mine is 300hp) but my boat is 27-1/2' long...







You might consider just buying the chassis instead of building it... The guy I bought this one from has another just like it right now and he also has a 30'er set up for twin 300's... Or i know another guy who sells pontoon tubes and he often has 20' ears with transoms already built on... 

If I was doing what your talking about I'd build a cabin on the stern with A/C and all the comforts of home and keep the front deck open for the skiff.... Something like this but smaller






You might also consider this, just a sunbrella enclosure since its removable


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335490#p335490 said:


> Mrtoler » Yesterday, 22:42[/url]"]Awesome Dave, I'm really looking forward to the pontoon build since I'm a toon fanatic and all! My new southbay chassis is a lot like your talking about, tritoon, lifting strakes, ski locker, big beefy transom (mine is 300hp) but my boat is 27-1/2' long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might consider just buying the chassis instead of building it... The guy I bought this one from has another just like it right now and he also has a 30'er set up for twin 300's... Or i know another guy who sells pontoon tubes and he often has 20' ears with transoms already built on...
> 
> If I was doing what your talking about I'd build a cabin on the stern with A/C and all the comforts of home and keep the front deck open for the skiff.... Something like this but smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might also consider this, just a sunbrella enclosure since its removable




_
Hey thanks Ryan,

Thanks for posting the pics. Your toon looks awesome, definitely a great platform to start with. My post may have been unintentionally a bit misleading. It’s not going to a floating living room……………… [-X 

It is going to have sleeping quarters but not a permanent structure. They are most likely going to be in the form of a big single or two smaller tents that can be easily assembled/disassembled and removed from the deck. In addition it will have some type of overhead like a removable canvas like in the pic you posted. I have to tow this thing around. 

Sink and shower, small generator and A/C that can be pumped in the tent/tents. There will also be a small galley. The deck will only be 20ft long so I have to plan out everything perfect. Small side console so skiff can sit in the middle of the deck. There will be a few challenges I will have to overcome but that’s what makes it fun……………………………….. :LOL2: 

I learned so much from my other toon build and all though that one came out pretty cool there are some things I will do differently. Good luck with your build. Why don’t you start a build thread here, it’s not a Jon but it is a tin…………………………….. =D> _


----------



## Mrtoler

Sounds good Dave, let me know if I can help with the toon build....
I will put my new build on here once I start on it, I'm still trying to finish my 1860 so I can sell it and help fund the new toon... I put my last toon build on here also.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335518#p335518 said:


> Mrtoler » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]Sounds good Dave, let me know if I can help with the toon build....
> I will put my new build on here once I start on it, I'm still trying to finish my 1860 so I can sell it and help fund the new toon... I put my last toon build on here also.



_Hey very cool Ryan thank you,

Its going to be six mounts away before I start and I just may have a few questions. Looking forward to seeing your toon build on this forum. _


----------



## hudflat

Hi Dave,Im reading deep into these last post's and please correct me if im wrong.. but are you ready to settle down? thats cute that your making a place for the girl to hang out and wait while you fish.. when's the wedding? are you going to sell the 1752 also?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335575#p335575 said:


> hudflat » 33 minutes ago[/url]"]Hi Dave,Im reading deep into these last post's and please correct me if im wrong.. but are you ready to settle down? thats cute that your making a place for the girl to hang out and wait while you fish.. when's the wedding? are you going to sell the 1752 also?



_LMAO I'm going to correct you, you are wrong,

This cowboy still has a few rodeos left in him..................................... :mrgreen: 

I don't have any plans to sell the 1752. If someone waived like 12K in my face I might conceder it but no. You can never have enough boats............................................ :LOL2: _


----------



## typed by ben

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335409#p335409 said:


> Country Dave » 27 Nov 2013, 12:27[/url]"]_I will probably spend the first 6 months sourcing equipment and material,
> 
> Starting with a good Tig/Mig I have my eye on this one. Going to practice my azz off until my welds look like a roll of dimes. After the welder I will be looking for the Jon hull. The Pontoon boat will be a ground up Tritoon build.
> 
> I’m a realest and understand you don’t master Tig welding in six mounts. So that will be the biggest challenge but I’m a fast learner and I’m always up for new things and new challenges. The second problematic issues I will have to overcome will be a safe and efficient way to offload and retrieve the skiff from the deck of the toon. I’ve got it down to two possible ways and heavily leaning towards one. _


keep your eyes on craigslist too. there are tons of good deals on good machines out there. 

after that just stack up material and start practicing. i had the benefit of a mentor but they dont have to look over your shoulder but for the first 30 minutes or so. the rest is you getting used to everything

aluminum is hard to learn on but you will get it. cant beat a guy that doesnt quit.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335580#p335580 said:


> typed by ben » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335409#p335409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 27 Nov 2013, 12:27[/url]"]_I will probably spend the first 6 months sourcing equipment and material,
> 
> Starting with a good Tig/Mig I have my eye on this one. Going to practice my azz off until my welds look like a roll of dimes. After the welder I will be looking for the Jon hull. The Pontoon boat will be a ground up Tritoon build.
> 
> I’m a realest and understand you don’t master Tig welding in six mounts. So that will be the biggest challenge but I’m a fast learner and I’m always up for new things and new challenges. The second problematic issues I will have to overcome will be a safe and efficient way to offload and retrieve the skiff from the deck of the toon. I’ve got it down to two possible ways and heavily leaning towards one. _
> 
> 
> 
> keep your eyes on craigslist too. there are tons of good deals on good machines out there.
> 
> after that just stack up material and start practicing. i had the benefit of a mentor but they dont have to look over your shoulder but for the first 30 minutes or so. the rest is you getting used to everything
> 
> aluminum is hard to learn on but you will get it. cant beat a guy that doesnt quit.
Click to expand...


_
Hey thanks bro,

I am "committed" to learning how to Tig. Not bad with oxygen/acetylene and the Mig wire feed wasn't to bad either but I know Tig is the most default to master. I've been reading everything I can and watching a few videos. First trying to fully understand the right settings, pre and post flow. The right tungsten, right amperage etc. Once I've got a real good understating of that I will start practicing. Thanks for your encouragement................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## typed by ben

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335582#p335582 said:


> Country Dave » Yesterday, 15:58[/url]"]
> 
> _
> Hey thanks bro,
> 
> I am "committed" to learning how to Tig. Not bad with oxygen/acetylene and the Mig wire feed wasn't to bad either but I know Tig is the most default to master. I've been reading everything I can and watching a few videos. First trying to fully understand the right settings, pre and post flow. The right tungsten, right amperage etc. Once I've got a real good understating of that I will start practicing. Thanks for your encouragement................. :mrgreen: _


theres nothing like seat time for real. pre and post flow are pretty easy. for a tungsten id stick with 2% thoriated, especially when youre just starting out. there are a few sources out there that tell you pure tungsten but i tried that and blew off probably 5 tips before i got sick of it. 

it all depends on your metal thickness though. i was welding .050 AL which is kind of a funny place to be in terms of tungsten thickness.

having a foot pedal is critical for a beginner IMO.

i think youre really going to like it. if you can find a mentor to watch you the first few tries and to ask questions, i think it would serve you well. there are some tricks in terms of starting an arc, metal cleanliness, that sort of thing that you will only learn by trial and error.


----------



## -coaltrain-

Hey dave, IDK if you have seen Jody's videos on you tube.... you probably have. But here is an article from his website Weldingtipsandtricks.com. This guys is top notch and doesn't mind sharing his extensive knowledge.
https://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/tig-welding-aluminum.html


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey guys awesome info for sure and much appreciate,
I have been watching some of those YouTube video, I haven’t seen that one yet thanks. That guys really knows his chit……………………………………………….. =D> 

I do have a good friend who is a great welder but that’s what he does for a living so I’m not going to bother him and ask him to help me. I do have a few others options, friend of a friend might be willing to teach me. To have a mentor would be the best case scenario but I will learn and get proficient with or without one, just going to take a little longer without one………………………………… :LOL2: 
I checked into a class at the local vocational school but it’s not really what I’m looking for. I already know how to gas weld and I do ok stick welding steel, I don’t want to go through the whole class just to learn to Tig. Not to mention they want 4K and with my already crazy schedule there would be time constraint issues. _


----------



## -coaltrain-

screw community college courses. they are crap. Waste of money, and the "instructor" is usually not very experienced to begin with and is just there to babysit and tell you your doing awesome. Im a pipe welder/ rigwelder by trade, and came up the hard way... being a helper. The best way IMHO...If you have any questions just holler. I can help you out as best as I can. But the best way is just getting after it...


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335655#p335655 said:


> -coaltrain- » Today, 19:13[/url]"]screw community college courses. they are crap. Waste of money, and the "instructor" is usually not very experienced to begin with and is just there to babysit and tell you your doing awesome. Im a pipe welder/ rigwelder by trade, and came up the hard way... being a helper. The best way IMHO...If you have any questions just holler. I can help you out as best as I can. But the best way is just getting after it...



_Coaltrin I believe you're probably right,

I was just looking at all avenues, once I set my mind on something I'm always moving forward, not always as fast as I might like but moving forward never the less......................................... :LOL2: _


----------



## PSG-1

Awesome boat, Country Dave!

On the subject of TIG welding, I'm an AWS certified welder with about 2 decades experience. So, I'll add to the conversation, a few things I've learned over the years.

Thoriated tungsten is for steel and stainless, it should not be used on aluminum because it contaminates the weld. It might be easier to weld with thoriated, but it's not recommended for aluminum.

A foot pedal is DEFINITELY a big help, especially for starting out. Once you've done it for a while, you can learn to weld with fixed amperage, controlling the puddle by using a larger diameter tungsten and filler rod, and varying arc length, but it's still tricky.

When welding aluminum, metal cleanliness is of utmost importance, ESPECIALLY with TIG. Use only a stainless wire brush, and only use this brush for aluminum, nothing else! Aluminum oxide interferes with proper puddle formation, and this oxide forms immediately upon exposure to the air. It is this oxide which makes aluminum nice and shiny, but it is also this oxide that is problematic. It's _really_ a SOB with anodized aluminum, such as T-tops, because that's what the anodizing is, an oxidizing process. That said, you'll want to use plenty of elbow grease and wire brush the weld area until it turns dull-looking, then you know you have removed the oxides, and this includes making sure to get the edges of cut material, as well. Make sure you brush not only the weld side of the material, but the back side as well, because of the possibility of oxide pick-up as the metal begins to heat.

Make sure your filler rod is clean, as well, or it will just melt into a blob, and won't wick into the puddle when you dip it. Stainless steel wool is probably the best way to clean the filler rod before use, because it removes the oxide. DO NOT use sandpaper, it contains aluminum oxide, which is what we want to get rid of! And do not use regular steel wool, or this will cause iron contamination. If you don't have SS wool, a scotch brite pad is the next best thing. But if nothing else, take a clean paper towel and wipe it down to remove excess dust, etc.

For TIG welding aluminum, the rule of thumb is 1 amp for every .001" of material thickness. Welding mild or stainless steel doesn't require as much heat for a given thickness, and this is because aluminum has 3 times the thermal conductivity of steel. When welding steel, the heat is localized, and can be concentrated onto the area, rapidly creating a puddle, even on thick material with low amperage. But on aluminum, the heat instantly spreads out, so, it requires more amperage. Also, pre-heating with a torch will help on thick pieces. 

However, unless you have a big industrial TIG machine, you will find a point at which you can't turn it up enough to weld aluminum, and this is generally around 3/16" (or 180-200 amps) for most buzzbox welders using a hi-freq unit. Also remember that when using a hi-freq on AC, you must de-rate the machine's duty cycle by 1/2. So, for a 20% duty cycle machine at full amperage, using hi-freq, you only have a 10% duty cycle before you start tripping breakers or burning up your machine.

Due to those limitations, once you get above 3/16", you really need to use MIG to weld aluminum. For thin material TIG is champ, but on heavier stuff, MIG is the way to go. However, if you want to guarantee a liquid-tight weld the first time, such as welding aluminum fuel tanks, then TIG is what you want. MIG often has porosity inclusions that would otherwise be non-critical, but on something like a fuel tank, any inclusion is unacceptable, and a place for a leak to begin, so, things like this are usually done with TIG.


----------



## bigwave

As stated above, I think the best way to learn if form someone like PSG-1.....He has probably been there done that when it comes to welding. Great explanation PSG.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks PSG-1, and thanks for the great info,

I’m learning a lot more about Tig every day. I’m not bad with oxygen and acetylene and not to bad stick welding ether. The little bit of Mig I’ve done with the spool gun wasn’t bad but my friend set the wire feed sped etc then handed me the helmet and gun.

You’ve confirmed my understanding about thin vs. thicker aluminum and the best way to weld them. My understand is 3/16 and down Tig is best, too hard to Mig thin aluminum and hard to Tig the thick stuff. I also know you can’t re-temper the aluminum so I’m thinking the least amount of heat that will get the job done the better. 

I also think you would have a little bit better control when Tiging, I know the welds sure look nice provided the person doing it has been doing it for awhile. The machine I’m getting will do aluminum or steel up to ¼ inch and has a Square-wave inverter and 45% duty cycle. I probably won’t need to weld anything thicker than 0.125 at least for project…………………………………………. :LOL2: 

Thanks again for the great info. _


----------



## PSG-1

CD, if you have tinkered with oxyacetylene welding, TIG is very much the same, so, adhere to the basics you learned from torch welding, and you should be able to pick up TIG pretty easy.

Not entirely true that you can't re-temper aluminum. You post-heat it to bring it back to its normal condition after it has become work-hardened by a process known as 'annealing' Light your torch to a carbuerizing flame (sooty) and cover the workpiece until it's black with soot. Then set for a neutral flame, and heat the material until you see the carbon burn off. Then let it slowly cool on its own. At this point, it can be considered annealed, or 're-tempered' if you will.


When welding heavy aluminum, like, anything heavier than 1/4", pre-heat is a good idea, bring it up to around 350-400 degrees, and it will weld like magic. Also, pre-heat prevents the possibility of hot-short cracking, caused by the mass of cold aluminum quickly sucking the heat out of the weld and causing a crack, much like cast iron will do when you try to weld it. (Again, remember that aluminum has 3X the thermal conductivity of steel, which means the heat gets spread out quickly) Doubling back at the end of your weld eliminates a crater or fish-eye, which can also lead to cracking.

As for machine duty cycle, bear in mind this is at the full power setting. So, in other words, for a 200 amp machine rated at 20%, if you were running 100 amps, the duty cycle would be about 40%, meaning you can weld for 4 out of 10 minutes before you have to let the machine rest and cool down. If the machine has its own built in stabilizer, then disregard the information about de-rating the duty cycle, the factory number applies. But if you are adding on a high frequency unit that is seperate from the welder, then you do have to de-rate the duty cycle by 50%. But only if you are using continuous HF. If you are only using HF starting, such as on stainless or steel, etc, then, you don't have to worry about de-rating the duty cycle. 

If you have to weld really dirty aluminum, TIG is the answer, because, unlike MIG, which continuously feeds wire to the puddle, with TIG you can hold arc and let it burn out the impurity before adding filler metal. Sometimes, though, you may have to 'oxygen clean' the material. Best way is to use a torch with a cutting tip, light a neutral flame, then move the flame across the area you want to clean, and hit the oxygen cutting lever. This will cause rapid oxidation of impurities, which you then clean of the surface with the wire brush. Be careful when doing this, if you get the material too hot and hit the cutting lever, you can melt it!

The guy on youtube with welding tips and tricks has some really good videos, and as much as it pains me to say it, he's a better welder than I am on a lot of his stuff. But remember, welds don't have to be pretty to be strong. I have seen many a TIG weld that looked nice and pretty and there was no visible lumpy weld, crack and break (not enough filler metal, trying to run the seam as neatly as possible). Contrarily, I have seen some chit that looked like wads of chewed bubble gum, hold together for a long time.

Just remember that aluminum is only 1/3 the strength of steel, so, when you do some bend tests, don't be discouraged when it breaks on a root bend. Or even a face bend. This is just the nature of aluminum. Annealing will help somewhat, but again, we are dealing with a material 1/3 the strength of steel, so, just bear that in mind when designing, fabricating and welding aluminum.


----------



## bigwave

Man I feel like I am in shop class.....I sure wish I would have taken that elective many moons ago when I was in high school. I cant wait to see what projects you guys bring to the table next time. PSG-1 you thought about a new project? Are you still debating making your own line of boats?


----------



## PSG-1

Bigwave, you can probably guess, but shop class was my favorite class in high school!

I still want to get into building some boats. Over the last few years, I've had about 3 dozen inquiries, but so far, no takers. People tend to balk when they hear the price of $2000-$2500 to install a jet unit and engine. I guess they think I'm trying to gouge them. 

Obviously, they haven't priced what it costs to procure, maintain, and operate all the equipment required to do it correctly. That's a big part of the cost. The other part of the cost is for the skill and experience of someone who has been there and done it, and knows what it requires for it to work, and work for a long time with no issues.

Had a local guy contact me the other day, he's one of my youtube subscribers, and lives about 40 miles from here. He has a hull and was interested in a build. I told him I still have the VX110 engine and pump that I was going to use for another build that the guy backed out on. Hoping maybe he will want me to build him a jetboat so I can recover my money for that engine, as well as making some more money.

But if all else fails, I think I'll be building a river class jetboat next spring. And it WILL have a UHMW bottom. First test for that boat, (after a maiden voyage/trial run here at home) will be to run the Pee Dee River from the NC/SC line up to Blewett Falls, going through all those lateral steps and rocks.

So, either way, I'll be posting another project soon!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey Great info thanks again for your help. _


----------



## -coaltrain-

man, and I thought this thread couldn't get any better.. well I was wrong. I eat, sleep, and breath this stuff. Country, what machine are you looking to get? I was looking at the miller Syncro wave 200 or 250 dx... But prices are STEAP!!!! lol. Probably end up with a everlast, but kinda hesitant as Ive never owned one. Hope I can start my build soon. post more pics up if you can, You have one sexy boat sir. PSG-1... nice posts. I sure do appreciate it when people take their time to share their experience and knowledge with others.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335804#p335804 said:


> -coaltrain- » Today, 00:12[/url]"]man, and I thought this thread couldn't get any better.. well I was wrong. I eat, sleep, and breath this stuff. Country, what machine are you looking to get? I was looking at the miller Syncro wave 200 or 250 dx... But prices are STEAP!!!! lol. Probably end up with a everlast, but kinda hesitant as Ive never owned one. Hope I can start my build soon. post more pics up if you can, You have one sexy boat sir. PSG-1... nice posts. I sure do appreciate it when people take their time to share their experience and knowledge with others.



_I think I'm going to get the Eastward TIG 200. There is a pic on page 62_


----------



## Country Dave

_Well I can hardly believe it but it’s been one year ago today I started this build thread,

I was thinking like 6 mounts to transform her and to my own defense I really didn’t know when I started this project that I would do all the mods that I’ve done. There was also a point when I said hey, WTF are you doing, this isn’t a race slow down enjoy the family, fishing and girlfriends a little, and so I did. 

I can say for the most part this build is complete and it really is, I have a couple more hours to fab some panels, a few little detail things and that's it for me, then she goes out for the “Seadek” Here are a couple of pics of what she looked like when I got her, a couple mods along the way, and how she looks now.
I want to thank everyone for their support and encouragement, it’s been fun…………………………….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

You sure have done a great job on your boat. I look forward to your toon build, you look very happy with all your grandkids. You just had to put that snook photo in there did'nt ya.......The seadeck will look complete. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335820#p335820 said:


> bigwave » 23 minutes ago[/url]"]You sure have done a great job on your boat. I look forward to your toon build, you look very happy with all your grandkids. You just had to put that snook photo in there did'nt ya.......The seadeck will look complete. :beer: :beer:



_Hey much thanks Big,

Those kids are my world! And yes you know I had to post a pic of a big snooky, love those big snooky's ........................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Killer work Dave! All that hard work on your tin has paid off handsomely. 
You have a beautiful, happy family to share it with too. Merry Christmas to you all.
Jerry =D>


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335904#p335904 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » Today, 12:13[/url]"]Killer work Dave! All that hard work on your tin has paid off handsomely.
> You have a beautiful, happy family to share it with too. Merry Christmas to you all.
> Jerry =D>



_Jerry thank you so much,

I'm sure I've said it before but I believe its worth repeating. There are a few really cool, superior, extensive builds on this forum and yours is one of them, it really stuck out to me. It was the motivation for me to do a really cool build as well. Marry Christmas to you and your family as well. _


----------



## Badbagger

HARD to believe bro... 1 year ? Damn, remember it like it was only yesterday. You did a bang up job =D> =D>


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335997#p335997 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 17:54[/url]"]HARD to believe bro... 1 year ? Damn, remember it like it was only yesterday. You did a bang up job =D> =D>




_Hey thanks brother and yes its hard to believe just how fast time goes by sometimes. The weather is going to be nice all weekend so I will finally get to finish the floor. It going to look pretty cool, pics forthcoming. I'm also going to look at Evinrude Ocean Pro 225 I ran across. The guy lives local and I think I can buy it right. If its as clean as he says it is I will try and make a deal. It would be perfect for the toon project...................................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Mrtoler

A 225 would be awesome on a toon of the size your going with... I'm really looking foward to it!!!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Sad to see you moving on Dave! Good thing is you are pretty much done and can use it for what you built it to do. 
One of these days you will shed a single tear when Im posting fish pictures off my boat...lol


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336038#p336038 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 35 minutes ago[/url]"]Sad to see you moving on Dave! Good thing is you are pretty much done and can use it for what you built it to do.
> One of these days you will shed a single tear when Im posting fish pictures off my boat...lol



_Smack you're definitely a funny dude................................... :LOL2: 

Not moving on bro, on the contrary. Just adding another coal to the fire, I was doing a quick summary because I couldn't believe how fast the year went by. I'm going to continued to post until she is 100% completed. In fact I'm just getting ready to put the final coat on the floor right after I finish mocking up 1:12 scale of the pontoon deck I'm going to make. I will post pics tonight or tomorrow, of the completed floor. 

Don't cry for me Argentina.......................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

That was a great movie. I slept through the whole thing.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336045#p336045 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 17:56[/url]"]That was a great movie. I slept through the whole thing.




_I saw it with Madonna. Then we went to the baseball game, I would kiss her on the strikes and she would kiss me on the balls............................ :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

:LOL2: :LOL2: my my...... :beer: :beer:


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok the freaking floor is finally done,

I will take better pics tomorrow, cam batter dead. I snapped this with my cell phone. It think it looks pretty freaking good. 
_


----------



## PSG-1

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336053#p336053 said:


> Country Dave » Yesterday, 20:36[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336045#p336045 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » Today, 17:56[/url]"]That was a great movie. I slept through the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I saw it with Madonna. Then we went to the baseball game, I would kiss her on the strikes and she would kiss me on the balls............................ :mrgreen: _
Click to expand...




You ain't right. Or, as my friends often say to me...."You're _correct_, but you ain't right!"
LMFAO!! :LOL2:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

That was very, very, bad Dave.....still laughing. J


----------



## Country Dave

_Get R done............................ :roflmao: _

_Pics of floor shortly. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok I got it all unmasked,

It came out pretty good. Its hard to see the little bit of blue splotches I put in it but its the same blue as the outside color. I decided to run it up the sides ¾ of the way. You can see the difference in the pics, its not nearly as shiny as the paint. Don't want top get blinded........................ :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336045#p336045 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » Today, 17:56[/url]"]That was a great movie. I slept through the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I saw it with Madonna. Then we went to the baseball game, I would kiss her on the strikes and she would kiss me on the balls............................ :mrgreen: _
Click to expand...

I nearly snotted myself...funny!
Looking good Dave! Sho you right, I can't see the blue splotches, I am imagining them though.


----------



## Country Dave

_Smak click on the third pic from the top,

It should expand and you can see it pretty good on the sides. _


----------



## rscottp

Dave, Your boat looks great! Congrats!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336112#p336112 said:


> rscottp » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]Dave, Your boat looks great! Congrats!



_Hey thank you sir,

Your Lund is pretty cool, good luck with your build. _


----------



## -coaltrain-

Man. Looks slick man. I like the splotches. Did you flick a brush at it?


----------



## PSG-1

Boat looks really nice, CD! =D> 

I was about to ask the same thing as coaltrain. I've seen the blue fleck in a lot of fiberglass boats. My guess is they do it by using a toothbrush dipped in the paint, then flicking it to create a spatter effect.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks guys,

You can do it by dipping a brush "dipping and flipping" but I spray thick paint through the gun with the air cap removed. You get a little bit better control and the same effect. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Seems like you can never have enough rod holders,

I have eight on my console 4 on each side but only 7 are usable, the controller/binnacle blocks one of them. I'll probably use that slot to store a fish grip tool. I’m going to add one on each side of the poling platform as well. 

I want to have 2 more up front so I’m thinking about putting them here. The cooler will be in front of the console but I checked and I won’t have any clearance issues with the lid. _


----------



## Gators5220

That is one sick flats boat you got dave.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks Gator,

Well I decided to put the 2 other rod holders here on the front bulkhead instead of on the face of the console._


----------



## bigwave

I like them better up front.....gives you a spot to put a second rod with other lure setup or live bait chunker. It will also keep anyone sitting on the cooler from hitting their back on the rod holders or snagging clothes on exposed hooks. Did you get some NFL approved helmets for your ride yet?........ :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336386#p336386 said:


> bigwave » Today, 10:33[/url]"]I like them better up front.....gives you a spot to put a second rod with other lure setup or live bait chunker. It will also keep anyone sitting on the cooler from hitting their back on the rod holders or snagging clothes on exposed hooks. Did you get some NFL approved helmets for your ride yet?........ :lol:




_Big that's it brother,

That's exactly why I decided to put them up front. So when landing a fish I can just drop the rod in ether one of those holders and have another rod on stand by with a deferent set up if the situation calls for it. I feel really safe, she rides really good and I'm not going to be running WOT all the time. 

I will probably run her right around the low 40MPH there is a sweet spot right around there. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I was able to mount the two rod holders on the bulkhead and install trolling motor battery switch tonight. _


----------



## Gators5220

When you gonna finish that sled up so you can start yankin em outa the water?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336504#p336504 said:


> Gators5220 » Yesterday, 22:13[/url]"]When you gonna finish that sled up so you can start yankin em outa the water?




_LOL I'm going to take my two oldest grandsons gigging and largemouth fishing right after the holidays. She is fishable now, just wrapping up a few little things then she goes out to get the "Snow Camo" SeaDek. _


----------



## Country Dave

_The pic above is just an example,

I really like the "Snow camo" but I'm not going to have any designs C&C in it, just the beveled edges. _


----------



## Gators5220

Nice man, I love fly fishing with my 4 or 3 wt for large or use 4lb test for large mouth bass. I don't eat them so I try to make them as fun as possible, not that they aren't good I just don't like them as much as snook, snapper, or grouper.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336544#p336544 said:


> Gators5220 » Yesterday, 18:20[/url]"]Nice man, I love fly fishing with my 4 or 3 wt for large or use 4lb test for large mouth bass. I don't eat them so I try to make them as fun as possible, not that they aren't good I just don't like them as much as snook, snapper, or grouper.




_Very cool Gator,

Only freshwater fish I've ever caught on the long wand is grass carp. I've never targeted bass with a fly rod. I finished up the trolling motor wiring today. Switch is mounted, 50 amp DC breaker mounted and all the wiring for that is done. _


----------



## Gators5220

My dad taught me to fly fish before I threw a spinning rod, not to say I'm any good, but I can manage. Bass like little poppers with legs, so spider poppers, etc, my best luck has come on black patterns, like a black spider or water bug, they seem to really like those.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336586#p336586 said:


> Gators5220 » Today, 18:11[/url]"]My dad taught me to fly fish before I threw a spinning rod, not to say I'm any good, but I can manage. Bass like little poppers with legs, so spider poppers, etc, my best luck has come on black patterns, like a black spider or water bug, they seem to really like those.



_Brother I absolutely love top water, I would rather catch one on top than three on blind strikes. I use the little poppers and lots of frogs. Nothing like a big fat bucket mouth coming up and slamming a top water. Its almost as good as sex....................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Gators5220

Haha almost.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

No extra charge for designs or CNC work. They only charge by the material used. Are you doing 1 ply or 2? 

I have the Army Camo on Black done with the teak styling. I like it better than the traction dots.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336715#p336715 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Today, 15:13[/url]"]No extra charge for designs or CNC work. They only charge by the material used. Are you doing 1 ply or 2?
> 
> I have the Army Camo on Black done with the teak styling. I like it better than the traction dots.



_RBO I'm just going with the single ply I believe its 5mm thick. I love the "Snow camo" looks really good with the beveled edge. I cant wait to see it on the boat. I thought about "Aqua camo" but I thought it would be to much blue. Besides gray and light brown in the "Snow camo" will hide the fish blood better.................................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## hudflat

"Snow camo" will hide the fish blood better.................................. :mrgreen: [/i][/quote]

:roll: like you'd know what that is..


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336780#p336780 said:


> hudflat » Today, 17:02[/url]"]"Snow camo" will hide the fish blood better.................................. :mrgreen: [/i]



:roll: like you'd know what that is..[/quote]

_Hud you're to funny bro. I guess I'm going to have make a trip over there and out fish you in you're own back yard......................................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Showdown on the west coast, I am in in my little tin......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigwave

Showdown on the west coast, I am in in my little tin......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PSG-1

On the note of fly fishing, I learned it about 6 years ago, started out with a cheap setup from Wal-Mart (I think it was a berkley rod) I figured it was a cheap enough setup, it wouldn't be a major loss of money if I ended up not liking it. Now, I will say I probably bastardize the sport, because instead of using flies, I tend to use a circle hook with live bait. Many hard-core fly fishermen would berate me for that, but it works for me, and it's guaranteed to catch fish.

Anyhow, as with any method of fishing in salt water using live shrimp, you're guaranteed to catch pinfish, which usually sucks, but on a fly rod, they are great practice for learning how to feel a bite and set the hook. Once I caught a couple of spot tail bass on the fly rod, I went to Bass Pro shops and bought a better fly rod setup. Very first trip out with that rod, not only did I catch a couple of spot tails, but I also caught a 4 pound trout!

Well, then I started playing around with it at the jetties, putting fiddler crabs on the hook, catching sheepshead, black drum, and even a few tautog. 

And then I went one better, to up the challenge a little more. I started playing around with a 20 ft bream buster pole, but instead of rigging with mono, I use about 15 ft of old fly line, with about 3 ft of 20# leader, then a 14# tippet. I like using the fly line, because it won't tangle like mono. Also, it's great casting practice for the fly rod, as the same type of motions are used. And, since the fly line floats on the surface, it works great as a strike indicator, which is what you need for sheepshead, since they have a delicate bite. Biggest fish I caught on that rod was a 7 pound sheepshead, and that was a workout!! I've also caught a lot of spot tail bass with it as well.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey very cool PSG-1

I use the long wand a little bit on the flats and even less in fresh water. I catch some big azz crass carp on a berry fly that I made. We have these trees in Florida I don't even know what they are called but when there on or near the bank, they drop these little berries in the water and the crass carp eat um up.

When its a windy day and lots of the little berries are dropping in the water the carp daisy change in front of the tress just like you see tarpon do sometimes its the damnedest thing........... :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336820#p336820 said:


> bigwave » Today, 09:23[/url]"]Showdown on the west coast, I am in in my little tin......... :lol: :lol: :lol:



_Lets set up a little tournament brother................................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

I would love to do that Dave.....I still like the idea of 10000 islands....that little fish camp would be perfect for everyone and the off season rates are reasonable.


----------



## Country Dave

_Sounds good Big,

I just ordered my Engel deep blue 35. Best in class ice retention and overall performance with 2 inches of insulation all round. Holds ice for 8-10 days. Flush mounted marine grade draw latches with stainless steel backing plates & screws. Sturdy non-skid lid, suitable for standing or sitting. White non-skid, non-marking feet help keep the cooler in place, while keeping the deck clean. Cooler floor is pitched to allow water to self-drain completely. Dry ice compatible. Food grade plastic resists stains and is easy to clean.

I wanted a tuff cooler so I could use it to do double duty as a casting platform. When not on the front deck it will fit nicely in front of the console. _


----------



## bigwave

Hmmm, I sell the grizzly and pelican coolers....both rated very high and they are both made in the USA. Maybe next time.


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro I didn't know, sorry.................  

$229.19 to my door that includes tax and shipping. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I added a couple of reflectors to the trailer guide posts,

They have a nice thick quality piece of double sided tape on them. Even though some of them will get wet when backing the trailer down I think they will stay on for a good while. I put a peace of 0.125 plate under the deck were the PO had a pedestal seat mounted and left a hole. 

Then I but “J-B Weld” over the top. “Seadek” is going to be covering it and it probably would have been ok but I didn’t want to take a chance. I also added a front SS cleat and robe guide. I’m going to use the existing hole in the front so I can store the anchor robe below deck and feed it out when necessary. I also caulked in between the two floor panels. _


----------



## bigwave

What are you going to use to keep the rope from being chafed when pulling it out of that hole?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337034#p337034 said:


> bigwave » 8 minutes ago[/url]"]What are you going to use to keep the rope from being chafed when pulling it out of that hole?



_Hey Big,

You can't see it form the pics but I filed/beveled the edge so it's nice and rounded. Beside there will be no drag on the line. When I pull out the line I will pretty much be pulling it up not forward. the only drag on the line will be in the rope guide. Sorry about the cooler bro. I will check with you on any future purchases. _


----------



## bigwave

No worries, next time.


----------



## Gators5220

I know I say this everytime but that boat is freakin sick man.


----------



## Badbagger

Looking GREAT bro. Between running my own biz, working for the state and working with the better half for her career search so my happy ass can retire, I haven't had much time to do anything lol... 

Before ya know it, I'll be knocking on retirement door and I am SO ready!

Last and surely NOT least, Merry Christmas to ALL :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thank you guys and Marry Christmas to you, all,

BB I've been divorced twice so the retirement plans got set back a little. LOL Well I played with the skiff a little bit today. I ran the motor and then changed the oil and filter. I also made a redneck fuel sender........... :LOL2: 

I 've used the tube type/cylindrical fuel senders before and you cant beat um. But I didn't even think about it until after I mounted the deck plate over the tank. ](*,) Just didn't feel like drilling out the rivets and so the redneck kicked in. You get so much slosh when running and sometimes the resistance in the sender circuit changes and you don't get an accurate reading.

The old style float on the arm will usually settled down once the boat comes to rest. If nothing else this will let me check the accuracy of my gauge when at rest. The fuel tank is 7" tall so I just got a oak dowel marked it and ran the blade on my table saw up just enough to put a slight cut in it. Highlighted the cuts with a permanent marker and used my number punch set to mark E ¼ ½ ¾ and F You can see by the color change I have 1/2 tank right now. The gauge says slightly over 1/2 _


----------



## hudflat

with your oversized motor im thinking your needing a bigger fuel tank. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337236#p337236 said:


> hudflat » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]with your oversized motor im thinking your needing a bigger fuel tank. :mrgreen:



_Brother were you been? where's the fish pic's? That motor sips fuel. 25gal I can run the whole weekend and come home with fuel in the tank.......................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I was able to fab and mount the cover for the rear storage area, were ironically I won’t be storing anything. :LOL2: 

I will however have to gain access to it from time to time. I decided not to put hinges on it. I wanted it to be easily removable. So I just took some L-Brackets and persuaded them in to Z-Brackets. :LOL2: 

The Z-Brackets hold it down nice in the rear. Standard hatch latches in the front and a center support to hold it open. It all came out pretty good. I also got my templates cut for the bench faceplate. I will cut them out in the next day or two. Then paint/rhino line them like I did to the floor. I need to figure out my mounting points for the polling platform then she will get outsourced for the “Camo Seadek” ..................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Are you really thinking about sending her out for seadeck application. :shock: Almost done..... :beer: :beer:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337396#p337396 said:


> bigwave » 14 minutes ago[/url]"]Are you really thinking about sending her out for seadeck application. :shock: Almost done..... :beer: :beer:



_Yeh brother,

Sending her to my friend at "Shallow water customs" I know the owner and he owes me........... :LOL2: 
They do a lot of "Seadek" installations. He's going to hook me up, besides I want all of the edges and transition points beveled. I cant do that. I'm going to mock up my polling platform soon. Just a few things and she is complete............... :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Daaaaang! Looking better and better.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337445#p337445 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 20 minutes ago[/url]"]Daaaaang! Looking better and better.



_Hey thanks bro,

Your skiff looks great to.................................... =D> _


----------



## Country Dave

_Anybody running a poling platform,

I'm thinking 30/33" tall. I'm going to mock one up tomorrow and I'm still undecided on the height. _


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337540#p337540 said:


> Country Dave » 31 Dec 2013, 10:10[/url]"]_Anybody running a poling platform,
> 
> I'm thinking 30/33" tall. I'm going to mock one up tomorrow and I'm still undecided on the height. _




Make sure you can tilt the motor up and remove the cowl in an emergency. When I measured to mock one up I was surprised by how high it would need to be.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337715#p337715 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC » Today, 13:36[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337540#p337540 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 31 Dec 2013, 10:10[/url]"]_Anybody running a poling platform,
> 
> I'm thinking 30/33" tall. I'm going to mock one up tomorrow and I'm still undecided on the height. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Make sure you can tilt the motor up and remove the cowl in an emergency. When I measured to mock one up I was surprised by how high it would need to be._
Click to expand...

_

I have a few challenges and that is one of them. :LOL2: The other ones being, I have to raise the motor up on the jack plate a little bit to start with so when I do tilt the motor the steering ram clears the transom. I also have to tilt the motor up a pretty good distance to get the bottom of the skeg even with the bottom of the boat. 

When its in that position the top of the cowling is pretty high. 44" from the floor if I remember correctly. "To high" I don't want a tuna tower :LOL2: I'm going to make it 33" and it will set pretty much in front of the motor as opposed to over the top of it. The other challenge is "Mounting points for the legs. I think I've settled on the two rear legs coming strait up from the top of the transom and the front ones will have to be angled from just behind the livewell/just in front of the rear storage area. 

I will mock something up here in the next day or so. _


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

That's what I found. either it's 42-44" high, or it sits so far forward that you lose your rear deck. I looked at incorporating an elevated seat base into the front legs of mine to make up for the loss of the deck. 

I proposed to come straight off the transom and then down to the deck as well. Looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, GREAT progress brother. What I did with my rod holder was use PVC to mock up with and it was great and was inexpensive and picked that up at Lowes.

Keep it coming brother =D> 

BB


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks BB,

I just ripped a couple of 2x4's so now I have a bunch of 1 ½ x 1 ½ that I'm going to use to mock up the platform with. You don't see a lot of square tube poling platforms. I have a punch of 1 ½ x 1 ½ 1/8 thick aluminum square tube that I'm going to use. So if I get everything right with the wood 1 ½ x 1 ½ then all I have to do is make my cuts of the wood templates and weld them together. 

I'm going to have it powder coated white when done........................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Get it on Dave! My platform is 40" high, not a tuna tower but it should get me up there to see those fish a little sooner. For every foot higher you can see about ten feet further.
Have you thought about leaning the platform back so when the motor is tilted up it will clear? The cuts may be more difficult but I have faith that you can do it even out of square tubing!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337774#p337774 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 01:48[/url]"]Get it on Dave! My platform is 40" high, not a tuna tower but it should get me up there to see those fish a little sooner. For every foot higher you can see about ten feet further.
> Have you thought about leaning the platform back so when the motor is tilted up it will clear? The cuts may be more difficult but I have faith that you can do it even out of square tubing!



_Hey Smack,

I spec'd out the P-platform last night. I think I've got it figured out, well as good as its going to be from a practical application and still be aesthetically pleasing. Just no way to get the platform over the motor without making it, well a lot taller than I want it to be. 

I tilted the motor up so the bottom of the skeg is even with the bottom hull. The platform will sit a few inches over the cowling, and the motor can swing down without any interference issues. 33'Tail 33' wide 18' long. I'm going to play with it tonight and if nothing else I will frame the platform. I'm in the office tomorrow so Sunday I will work on the legs, a few funny angels but not to bad. _


----------



## hudflat

why not have a Polling platform that can hinge back when you need to take off the motor cover, I had one made for my Keywest and my friend has one on his Hewes boat work great and look like a normal platform. I have also seen ones that have 4 pins on each leg that you can pull out and remove the top portion of the platform. I don't have any pictures but you probably picture how it could work..


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337994#p337994 said:


> hudflat » 05 Jan 2014, 08:58[/url]"]why not have a Polling platform that can hinge back when you need to take off the motor cover, I had one made for my Keywest and my friend has one on his Hewes boat work great and look like a normal platform. I have also seen ones that have 4 pins on each leg that you can pull out and remove the top portion of the platform. I don't have any pictures but you probably picture how it could work..



_Hey hud that's a good idea and I may just make it removable so I can have more deck space when I know I'm not going to be using it. Taking the cowling of is not the issue, the motor sits back far enough on the jack plate so when its tilted down there isn't any interference issues. 

The problem is "In order to get the platform over the top of the motor" it would just be to high to be practical. I mocked one up out of wood, it sits in front of the motor. It looks like it will work pretty good. I have to get ready to go to Michigan tomorrow morning, if I have time I will snap a pic or two and post it. _


----------



## Mojo

Michigan!?! Your thin Florida blood will freeze in your veins....


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338177#p338177 said:


> Mojo » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]Michigan!?! Your thin Florida blood will freeze in your veins....



_Yeh man not looking forward to it. They say its going to warm up to like 15 above tomorrow. Whooo hoooo :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I got all of the bench faceplate panels cut, painted /Rhino lined and installed,

I got My Engel cooler and I’m very happy with it. I love the pads on the bottom, you can’t hardly scoot it across the floor unless you push real hard. I put some straps on it anyway. I got the straps off a life vest that I got for my youngest grandson that he outgrew. It just happen to be blue and white. :mrgreen: I mocked up the polling platform so I have proof of concept on that. 

Moving along moving along, these are not the droids you're looking for................................. :LOL2: 
_


----------



## Badbagger

GREAT job Dave =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey Dave nice work.
Looks like that Yammie is against the back of the platform, with the jack plate up there is no more room for Full Tilt.
Did I miss something?
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/download/file.php?id=59603&t=1
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/download/file.php?id=59602&t=1


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys, 

O so close................................ :mrgreen: 

I just refuse to half ass anything or take any shortcuts. I just don't want her to start falling apart in a few mounts. I could have used some self-tapping screws to hold the retainer for the cooler straps on the side of the console but I through bolted it. Every piece of hardware on her is stainless, ever bolt, screw, nut, washer you name it. 

Jerry nothing gets past you brother. No you didn’t miss anything. It’s about a half inch from touching but I don’t need full tilt. In its current config the skeg is even with the bottom of the hull allowing me to poll. The bottom will hit at the same time the skeg digs in if I get to shallow. 
I made the bench faceplate in three sections. In the event I need to access any of the fuel lines at the tank side, I only have to drill out 3 rivets and the end plate will slide right out. 

Jack plate is all the way up,
O by the way I didn’t go to the “Big Box Store” for the hardware I needed for the cooler hold down straps. I drove my happy ass across town to the locally owned Mc Donald hardware in Fort Lauderdale. It’s an Ace Hardware affiliate. They have everything you could imagine………………………. :mrgreen: 
I’m going to have the “Seadek” put on top of the cooler when I get the decks done in just a couple of weeks. Cooler fits nice in front of the console, it doesn’t stick out past the side of the console and it makes a good seat for someone to sit comfortably. 
_


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Awesome Dave, Can't wait to see some pics of of that puppy on the water & fishing. We will have to get together with BigWave and get something going in the summer. Jerry =D>


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338509#p338509 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » 42 minutes ago[/url]"]Awesome Dave, Can't wait to see some pics of of that puppy on the water & fishing. We will have to get together with BigWave and get something going in the summer. Jerry =D>



_You bet,

We might even get BB to join us a well. _


----------



## bigwave

Hmmm BB is going to the darkside, he is looking at glass boats as we speak. If he gets what he is looking at I want to be on his boat......I just got word that we were approved for a lease on a newer,nicer house. I will be moving FEB 1. I too will be restoring my glass boat. Its a 21 center console, so between me and Badger we should be able to take several people on the same boat. Jerry's buddy has a couple of boats too. We will have offshore covered for sure. We will have a get together for sure.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338553#p338553 said:


> bigwave » Today, 09:31[/url]"]Hmmm BB is going to the darkside, he is looking at glass boats as we speak. If he gets what he is looking at I want to be on his boat......I just got word that we were approved for a lease on a newer,nicer house. I will be moving FEB 1. I too will be restoring my glass boat. Its a 21 center console, so between me and Badger we should be able to take several people on the same boat. Jerry's buddy has a couple of boats too. We will have offshore covered for sure. We will have a get together for sure.



_The darks side, consume you it will........................ :LOL2: 

Hey its all good. I think it would be really fun for all of us to get together and do a little fishing. Maybe April or May before it get to hot. _


----------



## Country Dave

_I put some DP trim plates on the corner caps and installed the rear push poll holder. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Clean work as usual Dave! You will love those hidden push pole brackets, my buddy has them on his Maverick and they are awesome. A great way to keep the deck snag free.


----------



## bigwave

That is a cool push pole holder. Never seen one like that.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

I have another one I'm going to mount inboard of the rail up on the bow and I'm going to have to fab something for the center that is outboard of the rail. The trick to making them stay put is to put a nice bend in um. I have a pretty good idea of how I'm going to make and mount the center one. I'm working on the u brackets for the rear legs of the polling platform. 

The base of the platform in done. I will snap some pic's tonight. Its so close. I want to send her out for the "Seadek" in 2 weeks. I just have to finish and mount the polling platform before I do. _


----------



## Gators5220

Ya those pushpole holders are nice, because a lot of times you won't pole a flat, and those holders have a tendency to catch line when a fish tries to run under the boat...


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339296#p339296 said:


> Gators5220 » Yesterday, 21:23[/url]"]Ya those pushpole holders are nice, because a lot of times you won't pole a flat, and those holders have a tendency to catch line when a fish tries to run under the boat...



_True dat Gator,

Yeh I really like them, I had the same ones on my 1448. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

I got the plain old Stiffy nylon push pole mounts. If they give me too much hell I will jerk em out and add ones like yours. They do come in handy and reduce fly line snags.


----------



## Badbagger

Looking GREAT as usual brother. Big gave it away and plans are to go to "the dark side" indeed. Been going back and forth and pretty much decided on an
Andros Cuda 23'. It won't be this year with the retirement planning underway but I have worked out a deal and ordered a 2014 Etec 200HO 3.3 V6 engine to power it.
I lucked out on the engine and working with an Evinrude Prostaff member. They will run the engine for about 80 hours and pull it to sell it to me under the agreements of their contract with Evinrude. The engine is running me $11,000 vs double that. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Country Dave

_BB that is so bad azz,

Congratulations. Andross boats are now sponsoring fishing the flats with Henry Waszczuk. I've never been on one but I've heard really good things about them. _ are you going to sell the tin or keep it.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Brother.... not sure if I will keep the SeaArk or not. Depends where we end up here before too horribly long. Better half graduates on May 3rd and I would think we'll know more before then.

BB


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey that pretty cool BB, tell her the boys from tin boat .net said congratulations. =D> 


Well last week was pretty much a wash as far as making any real progress on the skiff,

I was out of town most of the week, back in town late Friday and went into the office on Saturday. I did play a little yesterday and made the U- brackets for the rear legs of the polling platform and grinded the welds down on the pooling platform deck. The 2x4s with the notches in them are to hold the platform deck in place while I measure and mark the length and angles for the legs. 
_


----------



## Gators5220

Wish my less productive weekends on my boat, were as productive as yours bud. Can't wait to see that poling platform your fabbing up.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340095#p340095 said:


> Gators5220 » Yesterday, 23:15[/url]"]Wish my less productive weekends on my boat, were as productive as yours bud. Can't wait to see that poling platform your fabbing up.



_Hey thanks Gator,

I am so freaking close. I was able to measure and cut the rear legs for the polling platform last night and I'm going to do the front ones tonight. Then in the next day or two weld the legs to the base and then I can send it out to be powder coated. 

I will also then be able to send her out to get measured for the "Seadek" I will touch up the engine cowling and put on the new decals.


It's time for the fish to get scared.............................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Awesome Dave! I am happy for you and hope I get mine done soon, the suspense is killing me. Your boat is sweet!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340142#p340142 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 15:22[/url]"]Awesome Dave! I am happy for you and hope I get mine done soon, the suspense is killing me. Your boat is sweet!



_Smack its killing me too bro......................... :LOL2: 

It's crazy how fast the time goes by. I looked at the first post of your build thread and you're coming up on a year in just a couple of mounts. 3/22/14 Crazy right. There were a few defining moments if you will, things that I guess you cold say were mile stones. When the transom was completed, when she got paint, the freaking console etc. 

Anyway non bigger "as far as I'm concerned" than when the "Seadek" is completed. Really the last piece of the puzzle. I'm trippin, I think its going to look pretty freaking cool, not to mention is the chit as far as dampening sound and it great on the feet, knees and back. I really think it's going to be the key piece to pull this build together and pretty cool that its the last piece. 
_
You're build is pretty freaking sweet to bro.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I'm waiting on you to put the SeaDek on! Hurry the f--- up! hahaha ;-)


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340164#p340164 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 23 minutes ago[/url]"]I'm waiting on you to put the SeaDek on! Hurry the f--- up! hahaha ;-)



_LMAO Just a week or so brother......................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Outstanding, you're getting there and about to wrap it up. I got very luck today, the lad I ordered the Etec from (200HO) ordered a second one when he had the chance. So instead of an engine with 100 hours on it, for $400 more or $11,500 I'm getting a brand new 2014 Etec 200HO in the box. Best price I had out the door with tax was $15,836. I figure by the time it's shipped to me I'll be at $11,800 so a savings of $4,000. Damn sure pays to join various forums and read and post which is how I found this chap.

Now to save save save so I can have the boat built lol.

BB


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey very cool BB,

I cut the last leg for the polling platform and will weld everything together her in the next couple of days. I added a pop up cleat to the port corner cap and a conventional one on the port side bow next to the trolling motor.

I also made some push poll holders and got them installed. Also cut the 0.90 for the top of the platform and riveted it on. I think I'm going to stitch weld the top on and remove the rivets so the "Seadek" lays out without any issues. 
_


----------



## Badbagger

GREAT work as usual Dave. Love those pop up cleats!


----------



## Country Dave

_BB what's going on bro,

Have you been using your skiff at all? _


----------



## bigwave

Looking real good Dave.....Are you going to put a logo on the top of the platform? A snook in the seadeck would look good IMO. I am back on the grid, I move to a new house this last weekend......still unpacking but should start my glass boat real soon.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340856#p340856 said:


> bigwave » 8 minutes ago[/url]"]Looking real good Dave.....Are you going to put a logo on the top of the platform? A snook in the seadeck would look good IMO. I am back on the grid, I move to a new house this last weekend......still unpacking but should start my glass boat real soon.



_Hey Big good to here from you bro,

I was thinking maybe on the cooler. Have you been able to do any fishing? I cant wait to go out and start spanking them. Good luck wit the new place. _


----------



## bigwave

No fishing lately.....Spring is almost here. We will be doing a far offshore trip soon.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340861#p340861 said:


> bigwave » 05 Feb 2014, 09:47[/url]"]No fishing lately.....Spring is almost here. We will be doing a far offshore trip soon.



_Hey Big hope you're getting settled in,

I was able to weld the legs on the polling platform. I still have to cut and weld the cross braces and the gusset's Going down to the keys on Saturday, I will at least fit and cut on Sunday. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Happy Valentine's day everyone._


----------



## bigwave

Back at you, thanks for the reminder, I need to go to Jared today after work. Pandora is the best thing ever.......It is almost time to get her the necklace since I have filled up her bracelet. #-o


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341802#p341802 said:


> Country Dave » 14 Feb 2014, 08:36[/url]"]_Happy Valentine's day everyone._



nice try Dave , but im pretty sure you don't make enough for me to be your Valentine. :wink:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Whipped!!! Lol


----------



## Country Dave

_Slow going, lots of life going on lately,................ :LOL2: 

I did get the polling platform welded up. It’s going out for powder coating then a quick install. After that out for “Seadek” _


----------



## Badbagger

SWEET Dave, very very sweet and I can relate to LOTS going on lol. Retirement is nearing lol.


----------



## hudflat

good job, that would look good on my boat!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342133#p342133 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 12:43[/url]"]SWEET Dave, very very sweet and I can relate to LOTS going on lol. Retirement is nearing lol.



_Thanks bro happy for you,

I've got 8ish to go unless I hit lotto. 
_


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342134#p342134 said:


> hudflat » Today, 12:45[/url]"]good job, that would look good on my boat!



_Hey thanks Hud,

I think its going to look pretty good on mine.................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342149#p342149 said:


> Country Dave » 18 Feb 2014, 15:22[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342133#p342133 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Badbagger » Today, 12:43[/url]"]SWEET Dave, very very sweet and I can relate to LOTS going on lol. Retirement is nearing lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks bro happy for you,
> 
> I've got 8ish to go unless I hit lotto.
> _
Click to expand...


Thanks Dave. THOUGHT I was going Andros but in the back of my mind was the Layton Bay 22 CC. Make a long story, I worked out a hell of a deal with the Doug Layton. He wants to get boats out into various states and get the word out. Won't be in the drive way until late Summer or early Fall by the time we move but with the number he shot me, I'm saving $12 to $15k. The first few of his boats surveyed in at between $75 to $80k and no sir, ain't paying that much lol.

Here's some pics of what she'll look like. Exactly like the white hull but probably with a T-Top

laytonbay.com


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro get out,

That's freaking awesome! That is a sexy freaking boat. I love a boat with a bracket. I've got a chubby now....................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342574#p342574 said:


> Country Dave » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]_Bro get out,
> 
> That's freaking awesome! That is a sexy freaking boat. I love a boat with a bracket. I've got a chubby now....................... :mrgreen: _



Thanks, think I showed it to Kevin a while back and he like it and BTW, you just ain't RIGHT [-X


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342575#p342575 said:


> Badbagger » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342574#p342574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]_Bro get out,
> 
> That's freaking awesome! That is a sexy freaking boat. I love a boat with a bracket. I've got a chubby now....................... :mrgreen: _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, think I showed it to Kevin a while back and he like it and BTW, you just ain't RIGHT [-X
Click to expand...



_LOL You're correct sir............................ :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

Dave, is it time for seadeck? That is one heck of a boat badger, I like the two livewells in the back. One for big stuff and one for white bait.....I will show you how we west coast boys fish the giant snook with lady fish when you get here.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342713#p342713 said:


> bigwave » 46 minutes ago[/url]"]Dave, is it time for seadeck? That is one heck of a boat badger, I like the two livewells in the back. One for big stuff and one for white bait.....I will show you how we west coast boys fish the giant snook with lady fish when you get here.



Very soon brother,

_The platform got dropped off Sunday. As soon as I get it back I'm going to mount it up and make an appointment for the 'Seadek" Snook love those slimy ladyfish............ :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_The powder coater is dicking me around,

The polling platform was supposed to be done yesterday and he hasn’t even started on it yet……………… ](*,) 
I’m going to get it back tomorrow and I will just line it myself like I did the floor. In the mean time I made mounting brackets for the shallow water anchor. I also cut a piece of 0.125 and mounted it on the top of one of my coolers. 

I bought the Engel because it was tuff enough to stand on without crushing the lid, because it will double as my casting platform but it doesn’t have any real capacity. I really don’t need to keep ice for 3 to 5 days on a single day trip. When I’m strictly sight fishing shallow water I will bring the Engel, I don’t keep a lot of fish when I do that anyway.

The rest of the time I will take the bigger cooler and I can stand and sit on that now without worrying about caving in the lid. Both coolers will get Seadek on them. 
_


----------



## hudflat

you lost me on those side mounting brackets for the shallow water anchor, I thought it was already stern mounted? good idea on the seadek on the cooler... I checked the gulf temperature by me today
68 and rising daily OMG im getting a woody.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343373#p343373 said:


> hudflat » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]you lost me on those side mounting brackets for the shallow water anchor, I thought it was already stern mounted? good idea on the seadek on the cooler... I checked the gulf temperature by me today
> 68 and rising daily OMG im getting a woody.



_You're a crazy dude Hud, but I like it....................LMAO

The mounts are to hold the pole/shallow water anchor when its not in use. The brackets hold it against the inside of the rail. I just unscrew the handles and I can remove it. I don't like anything but fish and girls flopping around in my boats if you know what I mean................................ :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_I went to Flamingo last weekend,

We jumped a couple of poons early but went 0 for 2 on them. We managed a limit of trout, a couple nice ones too. The two big ones were 20 and 21. Got a limit of mangs as well but you had to work for it. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Very nice Dave. I like the track system on the gunnels, I did not notice them in the build until now.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343390#p343390 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 19 minutes ago[/url]"]Very nice Dave. I like the track system on the gunnels, I did not notice them in the build until now.



_Thanks Smack,

To be honest with you ether did I until I asked myself were the heck am I going to mount this thing. I held it against the slot in the rail and said hey this will work. so I fabed up a couple brackets and it worked out pretty good.............. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Looking great brother. Just back from a quick trip down to your neck of the woods for a couple of days. Nice weather and a long drive but worth the trip. Still working on hunting the better half work and all in due time.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344196#p344196 said:


> Badbagger » 48 minutes ago[/url]"]Looking great brother. Just back from a quick trip down to your neck of the woods for a couple of days. Nice weather and a long drive but worth the trip. Still working on hunting the better half work and all in due time.



_
BB good to her from you brother. Were are you guys at, Fort Lauderdale? _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, yes we were in Ft. Liquordale for a couple of days. Quick trips, my daughter got married at the Addison in Boca.


----------



## Country Dave

_Finally,

I got the polling platform completed and installed. "Seadek" in a couple of weeks. _


----------



## hudflat

the Seadek in a couple of weeks? WTF? its always something and so far I've heard, tomorrow, next week, tonight, yesterday, next new moon, next solar eclipse, after I grow a pair, after the poling platform is powder coated and finally once I figure out how to sign up for the affordable care act!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345953#p345953 said:


> hudflat » Today, 13:56[/url]"]the Seadek in a couple of weeks? WTF? its always something and so far I've heard, tomorrow, next week, tonight, yesterday, next new moon, next solar eclipse, after I grow a pair, after the poling platform is powder coated and finally once I figure out how to sign up for the affordable care act!




_LMAO,

Were do you come up with this stuff. I just haven't had the time to get the P/platform done. I got a quote from Bob from shallow water customs. He's got a couple of boats he's finishing up. So yeh about two weeks. Have you been fishing? How's the bite? _


----------



## Silverad04

Ive been following your work, your boat looks amazing. I was thinking about using white steel flex too, have you taken your boat out much? Hows it holding up? I fish small and medium sized lakes and was worried about using white steel flex. Lookin good!!!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345975#p345975 said:


> Silverad04 » Today, 18:08[/url]"]Ive been following your work, your boat looks amazing. I was thinking about using white steel flex too, have you taken your boat out much? Hows it holding up? I fish small and medium sized lakes and was worried about using white steel flex. Lookin good!!!




_Hey much thanks,

Yeh I've been using it a bit here and there. I've always had good luck with the steeflex. It hold up real good. I sank the trailer a little to deep and hit the hull pretty good on the cross bar and it didn't do much. You might want to consider the "Wetlander" stuff. They are a sight sponsor. I've never used it so I cant say but check out the video at the bottom of the home page. I think the brand they are comparing it to "Brand X" is steelflex. 

They probably don't want to get sued. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Good looking work on the platform Dave! Solid


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345963#p345963 said:


> Country Dave » 23 Mar 2014, 15:48[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345953#p345953 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hudflat » Today, 13:56[/url]"]the Seadek in a couple of weeks? WTF? its always something and so far I've heard, tomorrow, next week, tonight, yesterday, next new moon, next solar eclipse, after I grow a pair, after the poling platform is powder coated and finally once I figure out how to sign up for the affordable care act!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _LMAO,
> 
> Were do you come up with this stuff. I just haven't had the time to get the P/platform done. I got a quote from Bob from shallow water customs. He's got a couple of boats he's finishing up. So yeh about two weeks. Have you been fishing? How's the bite? _
Click to expand...


I haven't been out yet this spring getting the boat all tuned up now, I almost went last weekend but their was a few local tournaments going on so stayed home. Very soon though very soon. The platform looks really good I bet you can wait till your fishing soon.

David


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346030#p346030 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 00:01[/url]"]Good looking work on the platform Dave! Solid



_Thanks Smack,

I think it will work. _


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346043#p346043 said:


> hudflat » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345963#p345963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 23 Mar 2014, 15:48[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345953#p345953 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hudflat » Today, 13:56[/url]"]the Seadek in a couple of weeks? WTF? its always something and so far I've heard, tomorrow, next week, tonight, yesterday, next new moon, next solar eclipse, after I grow a pair, after the poling platform is powder coated and finally once I figure out how to sign up for the affordable care act!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _LMAO,
> 
> Were do you come up with this stuff. I just haven't had the time to get the P/platform done. I got a quote from Bob from shallow water customs. He's got a couple of boats he's finishing up. So yeh about two weeks. Have you been fishing? How's the bite? _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been out yet this spring getting the boat all tuned up now, I almost went last weekend but their was a few local tournaments going on so stayed home. Very soon though very soon. The platform looks really good I bet you can wait till your fishing soon.
> 
> David
Click to expand...



_Thanks Hud,

I might do a little bass fishing Sunday morning, but yeh I can’t wait to get her out on the flats. I will most likely fish North Biscayne Bay and a few times before I take her out to Flamingo. I just want to see how she fishes and give us both a chance to get used to each other. 
You know it’s like a new girlfriend you’ve got to go slow and first and then you can ride um hard……………………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## panFried

Boat looks great Dave! N Biscayne, now you are talking about my old stomping grounds. I fished many a public sea walls in the late 70s when I was a kid. Grew up in Miami Shores.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346047#p346047 said:


> panFried » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]Boat looks great Dave! N Biscayne, now you are talking about my old stomping grounds. I fished many a public sea walls in the late 70s when I was a kid. Grew up in Miami Shores.


_

Yep me too,

Some nice trout, snappers and poons in there. _


----------



## KTS

This past weekend I read your build from beginning to end.
Awesome work the skill & craftsmanship are tops.
I will use a lot of your tricks soon on my tin.
We still have ice here on Erie but soon.
You guys are a riot to by the way


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346058#p346058 said:


> KTS » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]This past weekend I read your build from beginning to end.
> Awesome work the skill & craftsmanship are tops.
> I will use a lot of your tricks soon on my tin.
> We still have ice here on Erie but soon.
> You guys are a riot to by the way


_
You're a crazy man,

Thank you much appreciated. Hope you guys warm up soon. Make sure you start a build thread with lots of pics........................ :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Killer, its almost seadeck time......Spring is here, look. I went out yesterday and got a mixed bag of stuff........bite was slow but fish went on the grill last night, from swimming to stomach in three hours.......yummy. Lost a huge king too, he almost spooled my 750 ssm before the leader broke, at least thats my story..... :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346068#p346068 said:


> bigwave » Today, 11:35[/url]"]Killer, its almost seadeck time......Spring is here, look. I went out yesterday and got a mixed bag of stuff........bite was slow but fish went on the grill last night, from swimming to stomach in three hours.......yummy. Lost a huge king too, he almost spooled my 750 ssm before the leader broke, at least thats my story..... :lol:



_
Hey very cool BIG,

Did you get settled in your new place? Fishing’s been a little tuff over here as well. Hey did you all see River Bottom’s seadeck? It came out bad azz. _


----------



## bigwave

That is really nice. Yep I am all settled in......now its time to start fishing.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346092#p346092 said:


> bigwave » 24 Mar 2014, 16:25[/url]"]That is really nice. Yep I am all settled in......now its time to start fishing.



Yeh bro,

_This the pattern and color I'm going to get. "Snow camo over black" yes there is seadeck in this pic................. :LOL2: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346092#p346092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave » 24 Mar 2014, 16:25[/url]"]That is really nice. Yep I am all settled in......now its time to start fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh bro,
> 
> _This the pattern and color I'm going to get. "Snow camo over black" yes there is seadeck in this pic................. :LOL2: _
Click to expand...

That is some good lookin dirty leg right there! The Seadek isnt too shabby either! Bahaha


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346706#p346706 said:


> Country Dave » 29 Mar 2014, 09:59[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346092#p346092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave » 24 Mar 2014, 16:25[/url]"]That is really nice. Yep I am all settled in......now its time to start fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh bro,
> 
> _This the pattern and color I'm going to get. "Snow camo over black" yes there is seadeck in this pic................. :LOL2: _
Click to expand...


I don't get it , her bottom & top don't match....


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346725#p346725 said:


> hudflat » 17 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346706#p346706 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 29 Mar 2014, 09:59[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346092#p346092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave » 24 Mar 2014, 16:25[/url]"]That is really nice. Yep I am all settled in......now its time to start fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh bro,
> 
> _This the pattern and color I'm going to get. "Snow camo over black" yes there is seadeck in this pic................. :LOL2: _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I don't get it , her bottom & top don't match...._
Click to expand...

_

With a body like that, they don't have to............................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346725#p346725 said:


> hudflat » Today, 2:25 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346706#p346706 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 29 Mar 2014, 09:59[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346092#p346092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave » 24 Mar 2014, 16:25[/url]"]That is really nice. Yep I am all settled in......now its time to start fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh bro,
> 
> _This the pattern and color I'm going to get. "Snow camo over black" yes there is seadeck in this pic................. :LOL2: _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it , her bottom & top don't match....
Click to expand...


The top and bottom would go great together on my bedroom floor!


----------



## Country Dave

_I'm with you on that one bro..................................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Checking in and waiting on those Sea Deck pics bro! We are headed down Kevin's way Tuesday and going to meet up with him on Wednesday morning :mrgreen: 

Better half has an interview Wednesday morning in St. Pete so we will see what becomes of that and we may be packing to move before too long. Time will tell.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346828#p346828 said:


> Badbagger » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]Checking in and waiting on those Sea Deck pics bro! We are headed down Kevin's way Tuesday and going to meet up with him on Wednesday morning :mrgreen:
> 
> Better half has an interview Wednesday morning in St. Pete so we will see what becomes of that and we may be packing to move before too long. Time will tell.



_Tell her good luck from the boys at Tin boat.net and say hello to BIG for me. The 3 of us need to get together and rip the lips off something.................................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey bro, thanks and will do!


----------



## jvanhees

Wow lots of progress since I strolled thru here last. Awesome boat so far Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348076#p348076 said:


> jvanhees » Today, 15:21[/url]"]Wow lots of progress since I strolled thru here last. Awesome boat so far Dave!



_Hey thanks bro,

I'm dropping it off Tuesday morning for the Seadek...................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## jvanhees

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348077#p348077 said:


> Country Dave » 09 Apr 2014, 16:41[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348076#p348076 said:
> 
> 
> 
> jvanhees » Today, 15:21[/url]"]Wow lots of progress since I strolled thru here last. Awesome boat so far Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey thanks bro,
> 
> I'm dropping it off Tuesday morning for the Seadek...................... :mrgreen: _
Click to expand...


Please get a picture with the Seadek chick. :lol:


----------



## -coaltrain-

Man dave. I just went through your whole thread for like the fifth time in preparation for my build. I have to say, you are one bad mofo. Your build is great. I wont be able to put as much time into my build, but she will be be pretty kickass too, when im done. Thanks for taking the time to share with us noobs. You have gave me tons of ideas for my project.


----------



## -coaltrain-

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397336017270.jpg[/attachment] heres mine with the 30 evinrude off... waiting on the 70 rude to be built


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348423#p348423 said:


> -coaltrain- » Today, 16:52[/url]"]Man dave. I just went through your whole thread for like the fifth time in preparation for my build. I have to say, you are one bad mofo. Your build is great. I wont be able to put as much time into my build, but she will be be pretty kickass too, when im done. Thanks for taking the time to share with us noobs. You have gave me tons of ideas for my project.



_He bro I really appreciate the kind words,

You have a great platform to start with. Anything I can do to help just let me know. Lots of pics of your progress and good luck with your build. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

What is the hold up Dave? Haha


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348495#p348495 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 10:31[/url]"]What is the hold up Dave? Haha



_Hey slacker LOL 

Dropping her off in the morning for "Seadek" ......................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

My friends that know I am working on the boat keep asking the same thing- " What is taking so long?"
Pretty funny how people have no clue how much really goes into these boats. I guess they think it is something that should get thrown together in a weekend over a few beers. Haha


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348729#p348729 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 22:07[/url]"]My friends that know I am working on the boat keep asking the same thing- " What is taking so long?"
> Pretty funny how people have no clue how much really goes into these boats. I guess they think it is something that should get thrown together in a weekend over a few beers. Haha



_Bro more that you know,

So I dropped of my skiff to my home boy at "Shallow water customs" he's flipping out because he's only seen pics of it and this is the first time he is seeing it in person. So now he wants me to paint around the hatches and stuff because he has to make a couple of seems and the "Seadeck" will shrink a little bit and you will see bare aluminum. 

He said I just want it to be perfect for you because I know how much hard work you've put into it and I know you want it perfect. So he is making the templates today, I will pic up the boat when he calls me, I will paint what he wants me to paint then bring it back when I'm done. So yeah you can do it fast, or you can do it right................................... :LOL2: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348729#p348729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 22:07[/url]"]My friends that know I am working on the boat keep asking the same thing- " What is taking so long?"
> Pretty funny how people have no clue how much really goes into these boats. I guess they think it is something that should get thrown together in a weekend over a few beers. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bro more that you know,
> 
> So I dropped of my skiff to my home boy at "Shallow water customs" he's flipping out because he's only seen pics of it and this is the first time he is seeing it in person. So now he wants me to paint around the hatches and stuff because he has to make a couple of seems and the "Seadeck" will shrink a little bit and you will see bare aluminum.
> 
> He said I just want it to be perfect for you because I know how much hard work you've put into it and I know you want it perfect. So he is making the templates today, I will pic up the boat when he calls me, I will paint what he wants me to paint then bring it back when I'm done. So yeah you can do it fast, or you can do it right................................... :LOL2: _
Click to expand...

That is the truth brother. I can't wait to see that boat in the water with you holding a giant linesider on it.


----------



## Buffco

Dave how did you secure the middle of your stringers to the rib?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348895#p348895 said:


> Buffco » 28 minutes ago[/url]"]Dave how did you secure the middle of your stringers to the rib?



_I didn't,

The floor stringers are through bolted to the ribs at both ends, not necessary to secure them in the middle. I think I gave a brief description around page #7 _


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok not done but ever so close,

Sorry for the chitty pics, from my cell phone. All the “Seadek” is cut but I need to paint around the hatches and put a racing strip down the middle before we put it down. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Damn Dave, that is sharp! I really like the finished product. You should build these for a living.
I expect to see you with some fish photos soon...bravo bud!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349197#p349197 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]Damn Dave, that is sharp! I really like the finished product. You should build these for a living.
> I expect to see you with some fish photos soon...bravo bud!



_Thanks brother,

I will snap some pics with my other cam as soon as its done. It looks better in person. I am happy with it. As far as building them for a living, maybe when I retire. 7 years, 3 mounts and 11 days but who's counting............................ :LOL2: _


----------



## bigredxlt

Seadeck looks great. I'll probably copy you on a smaller scale with some hydroturf especially on those pods. 

Where did you buy your tempress hatches?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349217#p349217 said:


> bigredxlt » 32 minutes ago[/url]"]Seadeck looks great. I'll probably copy you on a smaller scale with some hydroturf especially on those pods.
> 
> Where did you buy your tempress hatches?



_I'll be honest with you it was sometime back and I don't really remember. I think it was Cabelas or Great lakes Skipper. Do you have a build thread? _


----------



## bigredxlt

Yeah its looking like great lakes skipper has the best prices even better than amazon. 

my build thread is https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34004

Just getting started, currently waiting for it to get done at the welder.


----------



## bigwave

Absolutley Killer Dave.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349231#p349231 said:


> bigwave » Today, 12:27[/url]"]Absolutley Killer Dave.



_Hey thanks Big,

May is a great month to fish, grouper season opens May 1st and snook season is still open until the end of may. I know were the big girls live... :mrgreen: 

They shut the east cost snook fishery down June July and August so they can get there spawn on. You can't harvest any of them during those months but you can catch the chit out of them. Pics with some big snooki's on the deck shortly. _


----------



## mlasal1

Hey man, love the boat, ive been following this thread for a while now. I have a few questions for you though. I just bought a 17ft custom boat with a Yamaha 115 4s just like yours. Im trying to get the prop right and cant find where you talked about your setup. Can you give some details on your props you have tried with speeds and etc. Also how do you like your motor? Any problems? Also, mine likes to porpoise, have you experienced this. Im going to post a new thread in a min with some pics of my boat and whatnot


----------



## KTS

Awesome work The Sea deck looks great.
Very very sweet.
You forgot 1 thing where is the Sea deck girl?
I bookmarked this it's going yo come in handy.
Filled mine with water last Saturday and started striping
Will start a thread soon. 
Work is killing me not to mention the snow on Tuesday
Again awesome work Dave =D>


----------



## hudflat

that looks great Dave, wont be long now!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks everybody I do appreciate the positive feedback,

Trying to get the little bit of painting done today and then back to Bob’s early in the week so he can put the Seadek down. I’m out of town midweek but will be back on Friday. If it’s ready I will pick it up and do a little bass fishing on Sunday weather permitting. 

Within a few weeks I will move out into the ICW and reintroduce myself to the big girls, the big snook that is…………….. :mrgreen: 
Pics of the coolers. Engel and the Igloo I put the aluminum plate on. Both of them got seadek. _


----------



## DrNip

Wicked! What color is that Seadeck.


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349421#p349421 said:


> Country Dave » 20 Apr 2014, 11:41[/url]"]_Hey thanks everybody I do appreciate the positive feedback,
> 
> Trying to get the little bit of painting done today and then back to Bob’s early in the week so he can put the Seadek down. I’m out of town midweek but will be back on Friday. If it’s ready I will pick it up and do a little bass fishing on Sunday weather permitting.
> 
> Within a few weeks I will move out into the ICW and reintroduce myself to the big girls, the big snook that is…………….. :mrgreen:
> Pics of the coolers. Engel and the Igloo I put the aluminum plate on. Both of them got seadek. _




yeah so what it's a fricking cooler, is your girlfriend still around?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349430#p349430 said:


> DrNip » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Wicked! What color is that Seadeck.



_Snow camo over black, beveled at the edges. _


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349431#p349431 said:


> hudflat » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349421#p349421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 20 Apr 2014, 11:41[/url]"]_Hey thanks everybody I do appreciate the positive feedback,
> 
> Trying to get the little bit of painting done today and then back to Bob’s early in the week so he can put the Seadek down. I’m out of town midweek but will be back on Friday. If it’s ready I will pick it up and do a little bass fishing on Sunday weather permitting.
> 
> Within a few weeks I will move out into the ICW and reintroduce myself to the big girls, the big snook that is…………….. :mrgreen:
> Pics of the coolers. Engel and the Igloo I put the aluminum plate on. Both of them got seadek. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah so what it's a fricking cooler, is your girlfriend still around?
Click to expand...


_Hud I just figured it out. You're bipolar. They have meds for that............... :LOL2: Yes GF is still hanging around. I haven't managed to chase her off yet. Give me some time... :LOL2: I mean the boats done now so........... :mrgreen: _


----------



## hudflat

:mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

SeaDek looks sssccchhhwweeeetttt!!! 

Barefoot weather time!


----------



## Badbagger

Damn it man, AWESOME JOB DAVE =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

Looks like I have sold the SeaArk. Buyer driving up from Lakeland Thursday to pick her up. Used market is ROUGH but funny. Sounds like she's going to a great home. I got a hell of a deal on a Simrad NSS8 which I will be using as a Chartplotter on the Layton Bay. By the time I got the rebate, the unit ran me $795 which is crazy cheap. Sold the Lowrance, too many issues with the HDS 12 Touch. Buying a Simrad NSS Evo 2 12" for the main sonar and adding a thru hull Airmar B175W along with the Sidescan transducer which I took off the Ark. My new Etec 200HO is sitting in North Carolina. Bought it at true dealer cost for $12,600. Now to save a few more pennies lol. I don't do loans on my toys. The Layton will be loaded with electronics and a single 10' power pole and a 112# Minn Kota wireless TM. I worked out some horse trading with Doug from Layton and got a hell of a deal on the boat. Hopefully sometime in September in time for the cooler months. The wife graduates from the College of Medicine on May 3rd. Went to St. Pete on an interview and after a lot of thought, she chose to purse other alternatives. Just a VERY odd interview and was grilled for 3 hours about her accomplishments and she did well but just a funny overall interview and I have to agree.

Meanwhile, here's what the Layton will look like. Pretty much a look alike to this boat with colors etc. but a Bob's Jackplate with a 14" setback which he custom builds for Layton. I may well add a T-Top. Kevin is going to hook me up with a buddy of his in Tarpon Springs who is a really good builder for the fab if my budget allows for it this year. If not, next year for sure.

Bagger out.


----------



## Badbagger

One more taken at a show is VA Beach a few months ago and one showing the Carolina Flare... Going with the raised deck version.


----------



## Gators5220

Man Dave people can't say it enough, that Sea Dek came out sharp bud! Especially on the floating pods, it's a nice touch.


----------



## pitts101

Awesome


----------



## jrhall

Great build Dave, I have a question, why did you go with the pre-built flotation pods instead of making your own? I see they have the dimensions on the beavertail website but it doesn't have the size of the bottom of the pod. Do you have a blue print of one? And did you use the medium size one?

Thanks


----------



## bigredxlt

Buying the pre-built beavertail pods is less expensive for one. Also the large pods are 17" inches across at the bottom.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349751#p349751 said:


> jrhall » 22 Apr 2014, 23:19[/url]"]Great build Dave, I have a question, why did you go with the pre-built flotation pods instead of making your own? I see they have the dimensions on the beavertail website but it doesn't have the size of the bottom of the pod. Do you have a blue print of one? And did you use the medium size one?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Badbagger

Well I am officially BOATLESS. SeaArk pulled away by a 4Runner and buyer was ecstatic. Dave, will ya take me fishing lol ?


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349996#p349996 said:


> Badbagger » Yesterday, 14:21[/url]"]Well I am officially BOATLESS. SeaArk pulled away by a 4Runner and buyer was ecstatic. Dave, will ya take me fishing lol ?


noooooooooooo


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey guys sorry for no response,

I’ve been out of town and running around like crazy. RBO thank you bro, and yes it is barefoot weather for sure. BB your new boat is going to be the chit, that is a great looking boat. I love the hull. I’m sure it was tuff watching the ARK roll away. Come on over you know I will take you fishing, you to BIG

Gator thank's bro I do appreciate your kind words. How’s your build coming? Pitts 101, thank you sir. Jrhall I bought the beavertail pods because I had so much fab to do it was one less thing and they are well built and perform great, I would buy them again. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave and YES, rough. Buyer called me today, his next door neighbor is a pro guide over by Cedar Key. He told me he saw it and was truly speechless and when he could talk told him that's the best looking welded boat I've ever seen so made me feel pretty good. 

Dave, you have done a HELL of a job on your rig =D> 

On up and to the dark side lol :shock:


----------



## hudflat

ok did I miss something again? your 115 now is a 90 HP? :shock:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350154#p350154 said:


> hudflat » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]ok did I miss something again? your 115 now is a 90 HP? :shock:



_You didn't miss lunch did you................. :LOL2: 

Just decal bro. _


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350156#p350156 said:


> Country Dave » 25 Apr 2014, 15:32[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350154#p350154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hudflat » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]ok did I miss something again? your 115 now is a 90 HP? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You didn't miss lunch did you................. :LOL2:
> 
> Just decal bro. _
Click to expand...

Now you will go slower!


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350156#p350156 said:


> Country Dave » 25 Apr 2014, 15:32[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350154#p350154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hudflat » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]ok did I miss something again? your 115 now is a 90 HP? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You didn't miss lunch did you................. :LOL2:
> 
> Just decal bro. _
Click to expand...


:wink: yeah I figured, so im now putting a 90HP sticker on my 50Hp now no one will ever know :mrgreen:


----------



## Gators5220

I'm at a standstill, but working 65 to 70 hours a week will do that. That combined with the fact I'm moving to take a new position in August and am closing on a house, too much on my plate! Hopefully I can finish getting my deck back together and get back to Vero for a long weekend, they've been catching Poon's on the fly in the river.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350167#p350167 said:


> rscottp » 25 Apr 2014, 16:35[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350156#p350156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » 25 Apr 2014, 15:32[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350154#p350154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hudflat » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]ok did I miss something again? your 115 now is a 90 HP? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You didn't miss lunch did you................. :LOL2:
> 
> Just decal bro. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you will go slower!
Click to expand...


_LOL............... :LOL2: _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Im putting 350 Vrod decals on my 60, let em ticket me


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350637#p350637 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 23:04[/url]"]Im putting 350 Vrod decals on my 60, let em ticket me



_Bro I'm not really worried about it,

Just don't want to draw any attention to myself. When I'm on the water I just want to be left alone. No need to invite enquires if you know what I mean. Did you float test yet? _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350637#p350637 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 23:04[/url]"]Im putting 350 Vrod decals on my 60, let em ticket me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bro I'm not really worried about it,
> 
> Just don't want to draw any attention to myself. When I'm on the water I just want to be left alone. No need to invite enquires if you know what I mean. Did you float test yet? _
Click to expand...

That's what Im stressin


----------



## typed by ben

i could stare at that boat all day. you have a real eye for detail dave. she is just gorgeous.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350792#p350792 said:


> typed by ben » Today, 07:36[/url]"]i could stare at that boat all day. you have a real eye for detail dave. she is just gorgeous.



_Thank you TBB,

I have spent countless hours staring at it, mostly to figure out what the hell I was going to do..... :LOL2: 

Your build is coming out great. _


----------



## hudflat

Hey Dave, being born and raised here on the west coast of Florida curious were do you do most of your flats fishing on the east coast? I've been fishing up by the St johns river and KW a few times but always heard that wasn't much "flats style " shallow water over in your neck of the woods, Do you trailer far to fish?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352083#p352083 said:


> hudflat » Yesterday, 16:02[/url]"]Hey Dave, being born and raised here on the west coast of Florida curious were do you do most of your flats fishing on the east coast? I've been fishing up by the St johns river and KW a few times but always heard that wasn't much "flats style " shallow water over in your neck of the woods, Do you trailer far to fish?




_Biscayne Bay is not far from me but I really love to fish Flamingo/Florida Bay and that’s a bit of a trek. _


----------



## HRalston

Any action shots of the new skiff?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352167#p352167 said:


> HRalston » Today, 11:19[/url]"]Any action shots of the new skiff?



_Unfortunately not, 

Main hose drain/pipe going to the sewer is broken underneath the foundation. "Nightmare" dealing with the insurance company. My kitchen has a 4x4 pit in the middle of it....... #-o _


----------



## hudflat

your letting a 4x4 hole in your kitchen floor stop you from fishing? :roll:


----------



## Gators5220

Man Insurance companies are evil, I would compare them to the Mafia. All insurance companies do is take our money and try to make our lives H E double hockey stick to get your money back, even when it's a legitament claim!


----------



## Country Dave

_Thank God the insurance company finally approved the repairs,

They are supposed to get started tomorrow. Cant wait until life is back to normal, well normal for me anyway............ :LOL2: _


----------



## hudflat

yay!


----------



## smackdaddy53

Dave, I read the thread but did not see what happened...


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352451#p352451 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 22:18[/url]"]Dave, I read the thread but did not see what happened...




_"HRalston" asked if I had any action shot of the skiff. I said no not really because I've been dealing with a plumbing nightmare....... ](*,) The main drain pipe from the house to the sewer is broken underneath the foundation so I've had to prioritize that. I haven't even looked at my boat in a couple of weeks. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352451#p352451 said:
> 
> 
> 
> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 22:18[/url]"]Dave, I read the thread but did not see what happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"HRalston" asked if I had any action shot of the skiff. I said no not really because I've been dealing with a plumbing nightmare....... ](*,) The main drain pipe from the house to the sewer is broken underneath the foundation so I've had to prioritize that. I haven't even looked at my boat in a couple of weeks. _
Click to expand...

You are not alone, we just had to have the same problem fixed anc while the plumbers did a static test afterwards they located several more breaks in the pipes that will cost $8400 at minimum. Previous owners had shoddy house levelers that jacked on the slab without digging around pipes to allow for raising the slab. What a nightmare!


----------



## bigwave

Hey Dave you out of the [email protected]#r yet, sorry could not resist. I hope all is well. Summer is here and the fish are chewing.....I am ready for a trip to the glades before it gets too hot.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352739#p352739 said:


> bigwave » 19 May 2014, 08:42[/url]"]Hey Dave you out of the [email protected]#r yet, sorry could not resist. I hope all is well. Summer is here and the fish are chewing.....I am ready for a trip to the glades before it gets too hot.



_Its already to freaking hot... :LOL2: 

The pluming part is all done, waiting for new cabinets and tile. _


----------



## hudflat

I was born and raised here in Florida and I love this time of the year, hate the cold and wind! Its fishing time boys!!


----------



## smackdaddy53

hudflat said:


> I was born and raised here in Florida and I love this time of the year, hate the cold and wind! Its fishing time boys!!


Year round bro!


----------



## Fuzz3030

Hey Dave you ever think of painting the trailer that blue color to match?


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354277#p354277 said:


> Fuzz3030 » Today, 13:13[/url]"]Hey Dave you ever think of painting the trailer that blue color to match?



_I gave it about a split second worth of thought and quickly decided against it. The trailer is in really good shape, I don't think its ever been is salt water but it will see mostly that now. The time and added expense just isn't worth it to me right now. I might change my mind you never know.... :LOL2: 

I will probably just use the trailer the way it is, wash it down real good after ever trip until its junk and then get an all aluminum trailer. _


----------



## Fuzz3030

I know what you mean a hell of a lot of work for a trailer to match. But I didn't mean to take anything away from your project. The whole time looking through it I kept thinking this man should do this for a living. If you do this good just as a hobby imagine what you could do with all the time and someone else's money. It would be out of this world. You said in one post welding is like a art what you did to this boat makes you a artist.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354290#p354290 said:


> Fuzz3030 » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]I know what you mean a hell of a lot of work for a trailer to match. But I didn't mean to take anything away from your project. The whole time looking through it I kept thinking this man should do this for a living. If you do this good just as a hobby imagine what you could do with all the time and someone else's money. It would be out of this world. You said in one post welding is like a art what you did to this boat makes you a artist.


_
Wow thanks I really appreciate that,

There are a lot of guys on here with really great builds, I am flatter to be counted among them. I have about 7 years to go before I can "semi-retire" I love projects and love to restore things. I will probably have my hand in a few things like that. Buying boats, outboards motors, motor cycles, all kinds of things for that matter then restoring or even a quick fix up sell can be very lucrative, especially if Uncle Sam doesn't have his hand in your pocket if you know what I mean. 

As of right now I'm still working an average of 55 hrs a week so not a lot of time for having a business on the side but 7 years goes by pretty fast. Thanks again for your encouragement... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Fuzz3030

I hope to be on here in 7 years and see you doing that.


----------



## Fuzz3030

Oh yeah and I have another question that I thought about in about page 10 off this build. Were you able to weld the flotation pods on with the wood being in side the transom. If someone was going to add those to a new boat would they have to remove the wood from the transom before welding them on?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Fuzz3030 said:


> Oh yeah and I have another question that I thought about in about page 10 off this build. Were you able to weld the flotation pods on with the wood being in side the transom. If someone was going to add those to a new boat would they have to remove the wood from the transom before welding them on?


No, my transom is wood and my pods were welded on.


----------



## hudflat

ok its apparent this build is closed and Dave has moved on so lets all go and support Smack and the others! 

Dave fyi we just want to see pictures of your GF and any fish you catch from here on out. :mrgreen:


----------



## smackdaddy53

hudflat said:


> ok its apparent this build is closed and Dave has moved on so lets all go and support Smack and the others!
> 
> Dave fyi we just want to see pictures of your GF and any fish you catch from here on out.


More to come tomorrow. Knocked out a few things the last few days. 
Im ready to see Dave post up some snook.


----------



## HRalston

Bump.....?


----------



## hudflat

maybe he got married and forgot about us?


----------



## smackdaddy53

I thought his boat was done? Where's the snookers!?!


----------



## Country Dave

Here’s a few pics with the Seadek on her.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Good lookin boat! That water looks a little tannic. That's how the Texas marsh looks after we have not had much rain and all of a sudden get a couple of inches. Reds love it.


----------



## Country Dave

smackdaddy53 said:


> Good lookin boat! That water looks a little tannic. That's how the Texas marsh looks after we have not had much rain and all of a sudden get a couple of inches. Reds love it.



Thanks Smack,

Its brackish. Took my grandsons out for a few hours in the morning.


----------



## Country Dave

Country Dave said:


> smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin boat! That water looks a little tannic. That's how the Texas marsh looks after we have not had much rain and all of a sudden get a couple of inches. Reds love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks Smack,
> 
> Its brackish. Took my grandsons out for a few hours in the morning._
Click to expand...


----------

